# Fertility & Gynaecology Acadamy (Amin Gorgy) PART: 16



## Ceri.

New home ladies


----------



## Zeka

Bookmarking


----------



## ells

Book marking too.
Ells


----------



## Mousky

Shellie - absolutely gutted    On my last BFN, I only got AF after I stopped the progesterone. Sending you lots of      


Ells - what a bummer!    I must say I might miss an opportunity but I'm not telling my doctors anything coz I know they'll tell me the same you were told!    And I'm sure it's about finances, which I understand is an issue so why can't they just admit it?


Celia - sending you some     


xx


----------



## Louiseb26

Shellie I'm so gutted for you...i really am   I so thought this was the one.Pleased don't be hard on yourself...you have not let any side down.Wish i was there to give you a big   Stay strong sweetheart.Take care of yourself.Loads of love.

Lou xx


----------



## hart2hart

Shellie, so sorry to read your post.

I feel selfish posting a question when you are all going through so much right now.  I had my Chicago tests done yesterday and just wondered, obviously pending the results and also the result for hidden c, roughly how long between getting the results were you able to start another cycle.

My next cycle is long protocol and potentially I could start DR around 6th Sept, but I don't want to get my hopes up if this is really going to be too soon.

Also, Akvil mentioned to us that the results of the Chicago tests will take 7-10 working days.  Does this generally seem to be the case or do they often take less time or longer?  I guess I am just impatient!

 to everyone.

xx


----------



## niccad

Shellie - I'm so so sorry that it didn't work   . I really believed it had, especially when the protocol went so well for you. Negatives are so difficult to deal with, but even worse when you've truly believed it's worked      Please remember how well the protocol went and how many lovely eggs you made. You have loads of your own and donor embies in the freezer now (was it 10??) all waiting for you in a few months time. Now the illusive question of trying to find out why they didn't implant (a question I searched to answer also). I hope you find some answers and come up with a plan soon    
xxx


----------



## Bling1975

Shellie, I am so so sorry. It is heartbreaking every time it doesn't work out.     

Ells, bummer about your GP. Do you know any good American study on Intralipids? I have a meeting with my swedish GP next week hoping he will help me as it is not dangerous in any way. But he likes to have some references.

AFM I am a bit nervous for my Ivig drip as I am travelling to London alone this time. Any advice?


----------



## Zeka

Bling, I didn't notice anything from ivig drip (although have heard some say they feel a bit sleepy but that could be because sometime they give an antishistime like Piriton). It can take about 4 hours though so best to bring snax and drinks, mags and a cardie to cover yourself up with (sometimes your arm with the drip in can get a bit chilly). Sure others will come along with their experiences too. Also handy to have the drip in the arm you'll use less so you can still rummage around in your bag/go to the loo more easily


----------



## niccad

Bling - this sounds stupid but I found wearing trousers which are easy to take down and pull up with one hand really useful... trying to go to the loo with a drip in isn't easy and this made a huge difference.. x


----------



## ells

Bling - take some food with you in case you are there for more then 2 hours, i found I got peckish and thirsty. 
Niccard the trousers are a good idea made me    when i thought about my last expereince with jeans and buttons   .

Ells


----------



## Chicky Licky

Hi everyone, thanks for your lovely messages.   

Niccad - What answers did you come up with? I think for me it's a case of old eggs as I'm 40 in Dec. I did all the treatment that Dr G recommended and didn't miss anything out, so can't be that. I think I remember you saying that you added in Humira and that made all the difference - but I didn't need that, so I'm drawing a bit of a blank. I will go and see him though and take stock of things. 

Only thing I wonder about is if the nurse did my intalipid drips ok. Both times they killed my arm, and the pain was so unbearable that I had to have it stopped, taken out and done again in my other arm. Then it seemed to be ok but still a bit of discomfort. All the liquid seemed to go in though. When [email protected] have done them, I've never felt a thing after the needle going in. 

Just rang my Mum and told her the news and she just said "doesn't look like you're ever going to have kids"!!!!   
I mean, what a thing to say! I know she's 82 and losing her memory and her marbles but there's no excuse for that.   
I don't think I'll tell her when I do my next treatment.

Hart2hart -  the longest timeline is if you need LIT treatment. You have 2 lots, 4 weeks apart and then retest your levels 3 weeks after that. Allow 10 days for the results to come back and book in for a 3rd LIT just incase you need it. Then plan your cycle around when you will take your steriods (allow a week's gap after your last LIT before taking them - 2wks is preferable).  If you have the hidden C though it could take a whole lot longer as you'll need to clear that before doing LIT or anything else. Hope this helps. 

Ells - sorry to hear that you're Dr wouldn't approve the Intralipids. Worth a try though hun! 

Thanks for being there for me everyone!   
xx


----------



## Bling1975

Zeka - thanks for the tips 

Niccad - thank you for the best laugh today. I can just see myself in my skinny jeans


----------



## niccad

Hi Shellie - yes, I do think humira made all the difference for me - but also changing my protocol to get the best possible eggs I could make and going to blast. It was the first time to blast for me & I've always been told that on day 3 my embies have looked perfect. Well - out of my 4 'perfect' embies on day 3 only 2 made it to blast and the others were discarded... Made me wonder if the other transfers were all with embies which were no good. Like you I'm worried about my eggs and what % are actually genetically sound...  
I'm so sorry Shellie and your mum is wrong... You are going to have kids... It's just going to be a longer journey than you hoped


----------



## ells

Shellie    it sounds like you got all your drip, I imagine Dr G will suggest a retest to see whats what.  I hope you get some good answers so that you know what your next plan of attack is.  We are always here for you sweetie.   Like Niccard we got to blast this time too and we had 19 eggs, 16 embies and no frosties.  I think we had 7 blasts but the rest were not good enough to freeze and I wonder whether that makes a difference.  

You have children hun, you will get there, there are just a few extra hurdles in the way.   

Ells


----------



## Zeka

Ladies, can i just ask if any of you have had bad spots breaking out early in 2ww (I'm only 3dp5dt!) and have gone on to have a bfp? ...trying not to convince myself its all over before its started but can't help but think it must mean my hormones are squiffy. Is it the Gestone do you think?? Oh the 2ww madness may be creeping in....

Shellie - sorry your mum's comments have upset you even more (if that's possible)      (btw, for what its worth (not a lot!) I had a pretty rubbish cycle after taking Humira (but don't have a clue whether the Humira had any bearing on the quality of the cycle)

Zeka x


----------



## ells

Zeka, my spots are only just starting to go    I felt like a teenager again when they started breaking out, I had them on my jaw line - yuck.  They started in the first week of the 2ww, as we were supposed to be going out and I had no concealer   .  I think the steriods can cause them as well as the prog support.

Ells


----------



## Diane72

Oh Shellie, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Ignore your Mum    Even if you decided to move on from this current strategy there are many routes to 'having kids' e.g. donor egg, surrogacy, adoption and you are not at the end of the road by any means. That is what we hold onto 'we will have kids' we just don't know by which pathway.

CLS, I'm still      for you. Good luck with the HCG rise. I've cleared a bit of my inbox now, thanks for letting me know.

Still testing negative this morning on the good quality early reponse tests so only a 'miracle' would turn it around now, I guess the HCG tomorrow will give us the definitive answer. DH and I are already having 'heavy debates' on next steps in the framework of 'time running out'.   

Diane x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

shellie - I am so sorry it was a BFN for you today - sending big hugs your way

I have also had a worrying day s went for a scan and although both are measuring bang on for 6wks 6 days with good heartbeats, twin 2's sac is significantly smaller than twin 1's and sonographer said could be a problem. Nothing I can dobut wait and see if sac grows as it should. Next scan is with Dr G in a week - seems a very long time to wait and am now v worried about small sac :-(

sorry for 'me' post again
Suitcase
x


----------



## kdb

Shellie    

 for the new thread   

...

Girls - I am seeing my GP tomorrow to get a list of Level 2 immunes tests on their letterhead to take to TDL. (Health insurance is covering the ££ thank goodness.) I have read Agate's brill FAQ but am still a bit unsure whether the wording I've used below for #1 will give me the full NK assay - ie, what Dr G would request:

1. Natural Killer Cell Assay / cytotoxicity
a. Including IVIG, immunophenotype, and with intralipid

Does that look right?

Many thanks!


----------



## ells

Suitcase, dont worry hun    one of ours has always been smaller, we were told the same thing during our scan at 9 weeks but so far all has been fine.  it is quite common for one to be smaller with twins, the difference between the sizes as the grow does reduce.

Ells


----------



## suitcase of dreams

thanks ells, in actual fact the twins themselves are the same size at the moment, both are around 8.5mm which is right for 6 weeks and 6 days - the worry is the sac....twin 1 is swimming in loads of space, whereas twin 2 has half the size sac around it...and this is what the sonographer was concerned about - she said we'll need to see if the sac has grown at next scan otherwise it may not be viable - all very scary....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Bling1975

Suitcase I will keep my fingers crossed for your little ones. It must be so hard to wait between scans.


----------



## Zeka

Ells - thanks for the reassurance hun (I know how trivial it is but you know how the mind starts playing tricks!)

Suitcase - pray your little twinnie is ok and your next scan comes quickly. Big hugs. 

Zeka x


----------



## ells

Suitcase we had the same, the sac was even an odd shape, but it did grow and they havent mentioned it since.   I really hope it will all work out hun.

Zeka, the worry never stops   .  THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT.

Diane hun, I am really                  you get a lovely result tomorrow hun.  Are you having bloods?

Ells


----------



## Pigloo

Shellie - So sorry hun    I hope Dr G can help with why it didn't work this time

P x


----------



## Ourturn

Shellie - I am gutted for you         you WILL have a baby. You have all those frosties. I think for us ladies with immunes fet cycles are kinder on our bodies and immune systems. 

Lou - congrats - amazing news!   

Suitcase      for both twins 

Sorry no more personals ladies, struggling a bit with the last loss. 

Anna x


----------



## DND

Shellie, I am so sorry for your BFN.  It is always the most tediuos you just realize that it did not succeed. I hope you can see the light somewhere and try again. Hugs.   

Diane, it may not be true.  I       that miracles happen, my friend. Neither of us should encounter BFN, so unfair.   

Musky so your period was different after Humira?  In what way? Dr. G said nothing about it when I asked and asked. My period came on time after the first but I got a long LH surge this month. It started just a few hours after my second Humira. wondering?  ?? Hm

Bling Dr. Coulam is a known and highly regarded immunologist who had written some work on Intralipid. I recommend to read these and if you or anyone else is interested, I can send them to you.

1-Duration of Intralipid's Suppressive Effect on NK Cell'sFunctional Activity
2-Natural Killer Cell Functional Activity Suppression intravenous Immunoglobulin, Intralipid and solubles HumanLeukocyte antigen-G

I also read another interesting article on E2 during IVF. What were yours E2 ladies before you took the trigger injection?
Serum estradiol levels during controlled ovarian hyperstimulation influence the pregnancy outcome of in vitro fertilization in a concentration-dependent manner​ Bo Sun Joo, Ph.D.,a Sea Hee Park, M.S.,a Byeong Min An, M.S.,a Kyung Sue Kim, M.D.,b​ Sung Eun Moon, M.D.,b and Hwa Sook Moon, M.D., Ph.D.a,b​ a Center for Reproductive Medicine; and b Department of Obstetrics and Gynecology, Good Moonhwa Hospital, Busan, Korea​ Objective: To determine an optimal serum E2 level on the day of hCG administration in controlled ovarian hyperstimulation
(COH) during IVF-ET without compromising pregnancy outcome.​ Design: Retrospective study.​ Setting: Large urban medical center.​ Patient(s): Data of 455 cycles of fresh IVF-ET with COH.​ Intervention(s): Serum E2 levels on the day of hCG administration were categorized into five groups: group A​ (<1000 pg/mL), group B (1000-2000 pg/mL), group C (2000-3000 pg/mL), group D (3000-4000 pg/mL), and​ group E (>4000 pg/mL).​ Main Outcome Measure(s): Serum E2 levels, number of oocytes retrieved, pregnancy outcomes.​ Result(s): Of 455 cycles, 148 (32.5%) cycles resulted in clinical pregnancy. The implantation rate was 12.2%, and​ the delivery rate was 18.7%. The number of oocytes obtained increased with increasing serum E2 levels. The pregnancy​ rate gradually increased from group A to D as E2 levels increased but decreased in group E. In women <38​ years, the IVF-ET outcomes were similar to those of total patients. However, in womenR38 years old, pregnancy​ and delivery rates were higher in group C than in other groups.​ Conclusion(s): These results show that serum E2 levels have a concentration-dependent effect on the pregnancy​ outcome, suggesting an optimal range of E2 level for achieving a successful pregnancy. This optimal range of serum​ E2 level in women is age dependent: 3000-4000 pg/mL for women <38 years and 2000-3000 pg/mL for​
women R38 years. (Fertil Steril2009;-:---. 2009 by American Society for Reproductive Medicine.)


----------



## Pigloo

Diane - Missed your post, I am  praying you get your BFP tomorrow hun    

P xxx


----------



## Desi

OMG thread 16 already, still need to catch up with 14 and 15.........  
Not enough hours in the day and night........  

Night night everybody!


----------



## mag108

shellie, I am so sorry hun. I was really hopeful for u as it seemed such a positive cycle. we are all dealing with odds really. Even with all the immune tx its not an exact science. Try and take some positive from it all, you got blasts this time. Sending u a huge hug.

Your mum is prob disappointed but not expressing herself well at all.  X to u and p x


----------



## SaffronXXX

Desi - lol I know!!! I was on part 15 earlier today and just came on and it already moved onto part 16!!! Gosh we can blether on and on!! 
mandchris - good luck for another Beta tomorrow. I am sure it will be rising beautifully  

suitcase - oh so sorry to hear you haven't been feeling well. Hope you can get something sorted about your job until you are less sicky... Sending you lots of positive vibes to your twins. Like ells reassured you, I am sure the one with a smaller sac will catch up. You have 2 strong ones in there so stay strong for them mummy  

mousky - great news about your LAD result! Gosh LIT really did the trick for you. So pleased for ya  

DND - v interesting read on E2 levels! Mine has always been over 4000 before trigger! Noi wonder I got OHSS both times we had ivf...

Zeka - It's so so hard not to symptom spot!!!! Are you managing to stay away from POAS

Diane & Shellie - thinking of you and both. It's not an easy time   Really hoped it worked for you too.

ells - oh how rubbish about not being able to get ILs.... At least they could have been honest and said that they can't afford it    ONLY two more drips to go tho!!! Chin up sweetie

Celia - how did you get on with your hcg retest today? Been thinking of you hunni Hope your gutt feeling is wrong.

h2h - yes, I would echoe the same as what you said. It's been lovely to see lots of supportive posts here. Going through tx with Immune tx is financially, physically and mentally hard and it is good to know that we are  not alone in this difficult journey.

Sorry if I missed anyone. Big hugs to you all.

Sxxx


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls

Just wanted to pop on and say how sorry I am Shellie   I so thought that this was it for you. You are a lovely, warm and strong little lady and once you've dusted yourself off plan B will come into full effect I am sure. Stay strong my little love and when you need me you know where I am   

Diane -    Truly a rubbish day for our little team and I am so sorry for you and DH. I haven't any words of wisdom only that I am thinking about both you and Shell and sending you all of my love   

Very sad day


----------



## MissyMinx

Diane, sending you so many    and    that things turn around for you for your OTD.      Thinking of you.

Shellie   

Huge    and    to all the F&G ladies.

Love to all.

Em.x


----------



## Bling1975

Diane - I am hoping for your miracle today


----------



## Mandchris

Diane -       

Well have my second beta and i have been awake since 4.30! absolutely ****g myslf   

sorry no more personals
Mandy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Louiseb26

Diane wishing you all the luck in the world my lovely. Thinking of you


----------



## petalh

bookmarking!
Good luck to those who are testing in the coming days.
 to all.
helen


----------



## Chicky Licky

Diane - Thinking of you today - really hope you get some good news from your HCG test hun. I've got everything crossed.    

Swinny - Your post made me cry (but in a nice way)! Thanks honey for being there for me. Don't know what I'd do without you!    

Mags - It really is tough isn't it! lol!   We didn't go to blasts this time but we did transfer all 8 cells, grade 1, on day 3. Can't believe that not one of them made it. Although maybe they implanted then 'miscarried' as the cramps I experienced were so strong and can't have just been nothing. Just my hunch though. Probably totally wrong! lol! Wish we had gone to blast now to have got a bit more information on my eggs. Done that every other time, but just wanted to do everything different this cycle. Hindsight is a wonderful thing though! 
Hope you're planning for your next cycle is going well honey. Wishing you all the luck in the world for this next time.   

Anna - Thanks for thinking of me when I know you're dealing with your loss. Means alot to me hun.   Praying that you have some good news soon. You so deserve it. xx

Mandchris - everything crossed for your 2nd beta! 

Just wanted to say thank you so much for all the messages and support. I hadn't been on this thread for a while and it was so lovely to be welcomed back with open arms and such warmth from everyone. 

I'm feeling a bit better today. DH and I went out for a Nando's last night and had a really good chat about it all over a few beers (boy, were they nice!). We're already planning our next cycle - I'm determined to prove my Mum wrong!   Think it will be back at Reprofit as that's our favourite clinic. I've not given up yet!


----------



## SaffronXXX

Shellie - just came on to see how you are hunni Glad to hear you managed to have a good meal and a chat with your DH last night. Don't beat yourself up for the bfn - sounds like you have done everything you could. Recharge your battery and you will be soon ready for your next tx. Take care of yourself sweetie. We are all thinking of you.

mandchris - awwwwww I am feeling nervous for you too! Repeat after me, IT WILL BE JUST FINE, YOUR BUBS ARE STRONG!!!!!! I'll log back on later to hear the good news later X


----------



## Chicky Licky

Niccad - just tried PM'ing you but your inbox is full sweetie! Drop me a line when you've cleared it down and I'll be back in touch. xx


----------



## niccad

Hi - clearing it now x


----------



## Diane72

Got the HCG back, as suspected, its negative


----------



## hart2hart

Diane, I know I am relatively new to this thread, but I was genuinely so sorry to read your news today.



xx


----------



## Bling1975

Diane, I am so sorry


----------



## niccad

Oh Diane - I'm so sorry. I so stupidly just assumed you'd get a positive        I hope that you and DH are looking after each other. You will get there in the end, just finding out which route is the hardest thing ever. I'm so so sorry xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Diane    
I'm so sorry, take care of yourself
Suitcase
x


----------



## Chicky Licky

Diane - I'm so very sorry hun. I know exactly what you're going through as we had the same bad news yesterday. Sending you lots of love and hugs xxxxxx


----------



## MissyMinx

Diane, I'm so very, very sorry.         Thinking of you. x


----------



## SaffronXXX

((((((((((((((((Diane))))))))))))))))))) I am so sorry. Thinking of you.


----------



## ells

Diane I am so so so sorry to read your news hun   .  Please look after yourselves, we are all here for you hun   .

Ells


----------



## Pigloo

Diane


----------



## Mandchris

Diane - so sorry      
Mandy xxx


----------



## Mandchris

Well had my bloods done this morning, and they have been lost!    So i am still non the wiser and have to go again in morning for ANOTHER blood test, in the meantime im tryong to stay calm!  
Mandy xxxxxxx


----------



## CLS

Hi Diane,

I'm so sorry to hear your news - I know how much you wanted this to work, and nothing I or any of us here on FF can say will take away the pain and disappointment that I'm sure you are going through now.

So instead, I will just send you a huge hug and hope that tomorrow is a little better than today, and the day after, better again, and your heart starts to heal soon.   

Celia


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

Diane - my lovely im so gutted for you but i know you missy you will be back fighting this time next week    you will get there diane i really mean that youve fought your way through and soon it will be time to reap the rewards i promise   

ShellieG- sorry to read your result lovely and im glad youve got a plan   

Hope all you ladies well 

R    xxx


----------



## deegirl

Diane - I'm so so sorry for you. I really thought this would be it for you this time, you have done everything you can do. 

Ratsy - thanks for your kind words, I'm a little less stressed now! I do hope that you've recovered after your fall, have triped on my PJs manys a time, but haven't tumbled. Sounds sore.

Ells - thanks too for your kind words. You're nearly 25 weeks pregnant now&#8230;.whoo hoo!!! 

DND - thanks for your kind words regarding SIS experience also.

CLS - It's reassuring not to feel alone in the SIS experience! After so much pain Dr E wanting to scan me AGAIN was just the icing on the cake, albeit it was just an ultrasound but even so. Yes BUPA will no longer cover claims put through the FGA BUT if you are seeing Dr E privately they will cover it. Dr E needs to invoice you though not the FGA. Hopefully this info will help anyone hoping to put procedures through BUPA. That seems unfair though that they penalise you when you've already got an authorisation number, just because they've changed things.

Louise - Huge congratulations to you!!!

Bling - Hope you are getting yourself prepared for your forthcoming FET, hoping this will be the one! Are you cycling with Dr G in London? I think you should be able to bring your clexane with you on the flight so long as you have a letter and/or box containing your med. It would be worth checking with the airport security though.

ShellieG - big hug for you. I'm so sorry.

Hi to everyone else.

Dee x


----------



## deegirl

AFM I'm to start stimming on Friday.  I've been on sniffer spray for 3 months now and surprisingly it's been ok!  I guess the worst side effect is my decrease in sex drive    

Just wanted to add that my viagra pessaries are in transit from Metro Drugs in New York!  It was such a stressful task actually trying to get them.  I'll not bore you with the long story but Metro Drugs initially turned down my prescription, I then tried another 2 and there were problems/obstacles there too, although they didn't say no outright, I felt like I was going round in circles.  However with much help from the wonderful ladies, Diane and Choice and several texts to Dr G I finally got it all sorted.  If any of you ladies have been prescribed viagra pessaries by Dr G then I would recommend you speak to Vinnie at Metro Drugs, he's so helpful and will advise you on what he needs.  The number of Metro Drugs is 001 888 258 0106.  However Choice informed me that Kraupner pharmacy also in the States would accept a UK prescription, she phoned them for me and spoke to Anthony, no 001 718 821 1313 (thanks Choice, you really helped me out!!).  Another wee tip, I priced Merional and phoned round a few of the regular places and found Frazeley's pharm in Tamsworth to be the cheapest, £200 cheaper than Central Homecare!  

Dee x


----------



## Bling1975

Deegirl, I am flying Ryanair so the chanses are slim. They are cheep but not serviceminded. I am cycling in sweden so I just realised I need to bring my puregon anyway and I promised DND to try and get som gestone for her and my mum wanted a pair of shoes she tried on last trip so I will check my bag. Maybe I will break my new no shopping rule as well as go for some retail teraphy :-D

I also hope this will be the one! But the clinic informed me the other day that we only have day 6 embryos left, we have used all our day 5 ones and they are supposed to be a bit better. So far 5 out of 6 have defrosted ok but I don't know about these last 3. :-(

I can't belive that you've been spraying for so long. I had a massive headache for the two weeks I had to endure. You must be so happy to start stimming now! I hope this is the one for you!!!


----------



## Mousky

Diane - still thinking of you    


Dee - basically any hormonal pill/spray/sniff kills my sex drive     I got some LH/progesterone/testosterone/DHEAS results and I was in awe with how low everything was - I'm on the pill    Anyway, I'm glad to hear everything went well with getting the Viagra and cheaper drugs   


Mandchris - how can they lose your tests?   



Bling - retail therapy?     I'm contemplating going by car for my intralipid so I can carry everything     


Shellie - I'm so glad to hear you had a good chat with DH about your next move    


Suitcase - how you're feeling?   


Hi everyone, hope you're well


----------



## sarahh

Diane - so so so sorry it didn't work.  This game is so hard & unfair. Sending you big    and hope that you manage to come up with a plan of action soon.  

MandChris - can't believe they lost your result omg I'd have been hopping mad.  Good luck for repeat tomorrow.  Have you done POAS - surely that would show up strong line if all ok now given your last levels?  But I know, you want the beta level for reassurance.  

Hi to everyone else, sorry no more personals

Sarah x


----------



## Louiseb26

Diane I'm so very sorry my lovely.Thinking of you     

Shellie I'm so glad you have a plan...I'm so pleased.Stay strong lovely...you can do this   

Mandy i cant believe they have lost your bloods   stay calm Hun...I'm sure they are disco dancing as we speak   

Ratsy How you doing sweetheart? Hope your back is not to sore? Have you received that letter back yet   

Lou xx


----------



## ratsy

Hi lou - Im not to bad went out for lovely meal last night mmm, no news on letter yet 

How are you lovely did you have your bloods today how did it go   

R    xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Diane - really thought this was your time, I am so sorry its very unfair


----------



## Louiseb26

Ratsy Ooooh a meal nice...so did i.I thought you would of heard something back buy now...more waiting   

My bloods came back at 594...which I'm over the moon at.I'm booked in to see Dr G on Tuesday to know what happens from here...still trying to get my head round it all.

Lou xx


----------



## ratsy

Aww i bet your so excited you both deserve it    im so pleased for you both 

R   xxx


----------



## Louiseb26

Thank u loads my lovely...big  

Lou x x


----------



## mag108

diane. I am so so sorry to hear your news. It is all so very very hard. Big hug. X


----------



## Zeka

Diane, I can only echo what everyone else has has said on here in all the lovley messages to you. I'm so sorry and sending you a massive hug. 
Zeka x


----------



## Mandchris

Lou - Fantastic beta! I bet your relieved.   
ASM - I did another clearblue test and it has now jumped to 2-3 week conception meaning i am 4-5 weeks pregnant so I guess there it shows the hcg is rising anyway. Well im sure after the mess up yesterday i will get my blood results later anyway. 
I have intralipids Friday, then i will contact dr g to see what happens next
Love to everyone
Mandy xxxxx


----------



## Louiseb26

Mandy I'm glad you did the test and put your mind at ease.I hope they sort it out today   look forward to hearing your high levels. 

Lou xx


----------



## ells

Morning ladies,

hope you are all well.
Diane   

Mandchris, Louise and Saffron - you may like to join this thread and start posting here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=224269.0 , I am sure there will be some familiar 'faces' you will recognise.

PUPO ladies THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT.

Hope everyone else is doing well today.

Ells


----------



## Mandchris

well my HCG 315 progesterone 162, im happy with that, my official test date isnt until Sat 14th.
Mandy xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## deegirl

Bling - I sent you a pm regarding sharps onboard.  I'm quite sure you'd be ok going through airport security so long as you have a letter from your GP or Dr Gorgy but I definitely would phone the airport security first.  Then at least you have that as your defense.  

Manchris - well done!

Ells - hope you are well   
Mouskey - sorry to hear you're not feeling much like    either!!    The pill does that to me too unfortunately.  It's so hard being a woman sometimes...  By the way I don't smoke pot afterwards!!!    

Hope all you ladies are having a good day today - hi to louise, ratsy, agate and baby k, diane, choice, zeka, mag, sobroody and everone else reading!!

AFM my viagra arrived today...yay!!!!

Dee x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

just re airport security, over the course of the last 3 yrs I have travelled many times through many different airports (Heathrow, Gatwick, Stansted, Helskinki, Amsterdam, Brno, New York, Vienna, Prague etc) with needles/syringes in my hand luggage and I have NEVER even been asked about them. 

Just last weekend I flew from Heathrow to Edinburgh and back with 4 nights supply of clexane and gestone in my hand luggage and no questions asked...it seems very odd to me but it seems that either the xray machine does not pick them up, or that they don't care...

Of course there's always a first time to get stopped and so probably good to have a letter to hand in case you need it, but as I say, I've never had a problem at all with airport security

Suitcase
x


----------



## Bling1975

Dee and Suitcase - I will not have time to get a letter from Dr G as I am leaving on Tuesday. I don't know if I can risk it but it would be convenient so maybe I should try anyway, I will call them tomorrow and see what they say. I am just a bit to careful sometimes. :-(


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Bling - I'm sure you'll be absolutely fine hun, good luck   
Suitcase
x


----------



## deegirl

Bling - get dr e to write you a note and get him to fax it to you. Use the free fax to email service. Google it, it's so easy to register and use, you are given a fax nu
ber and you can give that to akvil and you pick up your 'fax' in your email inbox.


----------



## Bling1975

I have now investigated and "the swedish people who decide over airport security" says it is ok with medicine sharps so I will just go with it. But maybe not on the way home because then I think it is to much liquid with DNDs gestone and to heavy with moms shoes and my retail teraphy. 

I also have a question about the gestone price. Online we found it for £5.85 each but it will take to long to get it. She checked with the pharmacy closest to Dr G as I unfortunately don't have much time and they quoted £720 for 10 packs. How many is in a pack?


----------



## suitcase of dreams

there are 10 in a pack Bling...so quite a bit more expensive unfortunately   
Suitcase
x


----------



## DND

I hope you can help me find a lower price for gestone. Bling is so nice to help me and with Gestone ampules for me but the prices are very different. Thank you friend for sending this question on the thread. I was so tired yesterday that I fell asleep. Anyway here is what I found.

At John Bell, I got price of £72.5 per package (10 ampules).
On Assetchemist the price is £53 per package (10 ampules).
At Chemist Direct £5.8. Is it per ampule?

Do you know what it costs at Boots?


----------



## Newday

Can I ask has anyone had more than 25mg of prednisolone? Also gestone how often do people have to inject that?
Thanks
Dawn


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dawn - I've always been on 25mg pred and 100mg gestone daily....


----------



## Bling1975

Dawn, I have a friend who is on 60 mg prednisolon as well as Ivig 1-2 times a week. But that must be very rare, she has a very serious autoimmune condition, she might bleed to death at delivery without it.


----------



## ells

Dawn,  I did the gestone jabs in the morning and a pessary in the evening roughly 12 hours apart every day.  On the pred, I was on 40mg for about a week after ET, i did self admin it though because my crohns flared up, but when my crohns has been bad I have been on px'ed dose of 50mg.  I reduced from 40 to 25 within about 7-10 days as I didnt want to stay on a high dose for too long.  I am pretty sure some of the other immune ladies upped their pred dose during the 2ww as well.

Ells


----------



## Newday

Ells did you have gestone every day? It has been suggested that I have the Czech equivalent every three days
dawn


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dawn - if I was you, I'd take gestone (or agolutin which is the Czch equivalent) every day - just to be sure you are getting sufficient progesterone...


----------



## ells

Dawn, I was on it everyday I only stopped taking it after 13 weeks.  I have a feeling Agate once told me that its important to keep the progestrone release regular through out the day and night hence having it at regular intervals - 12 or 8 hours apart dependant on what you doses are etc.

Ells


----------



## bunagirl

DND and Bling, Asda and Superdrug do Gestone at cost price now.  Have just spoken to both pharmacies and they sell a 50mg box of 10 vials a £45.
Goodluck.
Bunagirl. x


P.S. If you give them the px in the morning they can usually get it in for you later the same day.  Hope this helps.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

re gestone, the 100ml is available again now and that should cost the same as they were charging for the 50ml...so make sure you are getting the 100ml


----------



## Desi

Dear FF ladies,

Hope you are all well?!

Did any of you also have very bad hair loss after an IVF cycle?
I had it once before a couple of years ago after IVF and now this time, after my last IVF cycle, I have it again.
It is soooooooooooooo bad       My whole house is full with hairs, I feel like a cat or dog losing its fur.
I did not know I had so much hair, I can not believe there is still something left, although you can already see my skin through. My theory is that hair is also in a follicle (hair follicle) and it maybe has to do something with that?
What I do not understand is that it did not always happen after IVF cycles.
I also remember to have read something about hair loss in Dr. B's book.

Completely other question:
Some of you lovely FF ladies have had 15.000 Pregnyl as trigger shot instead of the usual 10.000.
Do you know why exactly?

I remember from an old thread of Dr. G that there were some ladies who were suggested only 1 shot of the 2 course of Humira. Why was that? Was it because you got too close to stimming otherwise (no time for 2 shots 2 weeks apart) or was there another reason?

Wishing you all a nice day and a relaxing weekend to come!     

Desi.
Xxx


----------



## ells

Hi Bunagirl,    how are you doing hun?

Ells


----------



## Bling1975

Bunagirl - thanks for the tip. Do you think you can pre order by phone? I will have to go straight to Dr G from the airport to make my appointment, with luck I am out by 6 pm, and the next day I have to leave for the airport around lunchtime so I only have the time after Dr G if they are still open, or the next morning. But Superdrug Marble Arch is close to where I am so that could be an option, especially if they have the 100 ml.


----------



## bunagirl

Hey Ells!  I'm doing well.  About to go for DE tx in Alicante hopefully end of next week for fresh blasto DET   .  Been taking the pred, clex, aspirin, IVIG and Intralipids, via the lovely Mr Gorgy.  So keep everything crossed for me   . 
How are you doing my lovely?  So glad to see that your pregnancy is going well, cant believe how far gone you are! Have been keeping an eye on you (not in an evil stalkerish kind of way though  )  Hope your lovely DH is taking good care of you,  dont work too hard and take it easy.


Bling1975 - Give them a call, not sure if you can pre order by phone but they have been really helpful with me, so if you explain your situation they may be able to help. Good luck.   


Much love Bunagirl. XXX


----------



## ells

Bunagirl, I will keep everything crossed for you my lovely!!  This is your go and it will work!  At least this time you dont have to contend with snow!!!  I am doing okay - got a nasty cold and sore throat which I have been given penicillin for just to keep everything at bay!!!  But apart from that I am fine my Dh is looking after me very well - hope it continues after the LO's arrive   .  Let me know how you get on next week!

Ells


----------



## bunagirl

Oh poor you!   
Will def let you know how I get on!
Now you rest up as much as you can!   


Bunagirl. X


----------



## ells

Will do thanks hun.  I am excited for you now!!!   

Ells


----------



## MissyMinx

Hi Ladies,

Hope you're all ok - sending you all huge 

I've not been posting much because I've been in that frustrating 'limboland' as far as tx goes. My Dad being so poorly earlier this year set us back, and then it just seemed like one thing after another, between ash clouds and rubbish finances, numerous other issues etc etc, seeming to come our way and knock us back. I think we're coming up with a plan of attack now though, and we're aiming to tx in early 2011. I wish we could start straight away, but it's not an option just yet. I'm debating whether we can have at least one LIT/Humira prior to Christmas and then get going straight away in the New Year, or whether I should hold off till Jan/Feb to get the ball rolling, and just relax over Christmas... DH's car died last weekend though, so that'll scupper any meagre savings for the next couple of months. Anyway, it's good to be even thinking of getting the ball rolling again, and I've just set the wheels in motion to change my PCT for our last NHS go, and we're hoping and  that this just might be our turn. (Our last NHS Cons was so vehemently anti-immune, and had become aware that we were seeing Dr G, so it made sense for us to swap).

Anyway, I had to write because I just needed to get something off my chest, even though lots of the ladies on here pay for tx as well as immune tx, I know that some ladies are like myself, and will be using an NHS cycle with Dr G's immune regime so you might understand my irritation about this. I've just had a conversation with a lady at work (who has no idea that I've ever had any fertility issues). She was telling me how her and her DH recently started trying for their first baby, and how she's got an appointment at the fertility unit on Tuesday next week. I said to her 'oh, I'm sorry, is that because you have some gynae issues?' She replied _'oh no, there's no problems, I just told the GP we've been trying for over a year so he'd refer us. We want to make sure there's nothing wrong, so we're going to get all the tests done. I mean, I've been off the pill for 2 months now, and nothing's happened yet so we need to be checked.'_     This morning, I've tried to book in for an initial Consultation with our new NHS clinic, only to find there's a 6 week wait for an appointment - I really had to bite my tongue not to say something to her. She's the third person I've heard from now who have had themselves referred to the local FU by saying they've been trying for much longer than they actually have. The other two couples were pg naturally before they had had anything other than the initial consultation and scans etc. My GP made me try for 18 months naturally, saying that because I had PCOS it could take longer than most couples. I genuinely hope that this couple don't have any fertility issues, but I do think it's incredibly selfish of them to lie, subsequently taking up an appointment that someone who's been genuinely trying for years could be having.

I don't know why I found that so frustrating, but it just really got to me that someone would basically lie about something so painful, in such a flippant manner. Maybe if she had been trying for a year, she would understand how devastating it is... Harumph!

Anyway, I just really wanted to check in and see how you're all doing... It's been great to see some BFP's on here, as well as all the lovely ladies who're currently pg or have had their LO's, and continue to offer support to those of us who're still trying. And of course huge  to those ladies with the BFN's, we'll get there - eventually. xxx

Good luck to all those who're currently or about to embark upon tx. Sending you all 

Huge  and  to all the F&G ladies.

Em.x


----------



## Zeka

Em, sending you a big virtual hug as sounds like you need one. Basically life is just blooming unfair sometimes isn't it. I do hope things come together for you and your tx plan is possible soon. As for the pain of IF, its impossible for anyone outside our situations to understand esp when they've only been on the journey a couple of months 

...You might be able to tell I'm feeling a bit blue today too. Don't know where the pma has gone. 4 sleeps till otd and I can't imagine in a million years its worked. Sorry for the moan - just needed to tell someone how I'm feeling today. Roll on the weekend. 

Love and baby dust to all of us,
Zeka x


----------



## ells

Em    that is very wrong that they should be referred so quickly - we had to wait 2 years!!! Some people really dont under that 2 months really isnt giving it long enough is it! Especially with those of us who have been trying for more then 2 years! Sorry to hear that you have had a tough year, hopefully the end of 2010 and 2011 will be filled with much more happiness.   

Zeka - i have found some PMA for you huni!!!!                       REMEMBER: *THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT*. There is no reason for this to fail so keep the mantra up huni!! No long to go  . Get some orange knickers and t-shirts!!! I didnt stop wearing something orange until I got past 20 weeks!

Ells


----------



## Zeka

Thanks ells - I'll suck up thos little orange pma-ers. 
...Managed to cheer myself up a bit by playing 'flight of the conchords' music thru my headphone whilst working. I love them, great comedy value - defo worth getting into their work to cheer up if you're not familiar already! The dvds are a fab 2ww distraction too if anyones looking for suggestions!
Zeka x


----------



## Louiseb26

Em sending you a loads of   and   .Ells is right 2011 will be your year my lovely.
Thats just crazy about your friend...why would she do that.I really hope she doesn't have any issues or it could come round and bite her in the bum.I'm afraid people just don't have a clue about what we have to go through.xx

Zeka my lovely wheres all the     gone.We all start to feel like this right at the end.Sending you loads of    Stay strong Hun...not long to go now..Big   for you xx

Lou xx


----------



## CLS

Hi Ladies,

After nearly 4 weeks, our little angel gave up its brave fight of trying to hang on, so it's all over for us.  

My HcG plummeted and so I've stopped meds and just waiting for the dreaded AF to start. While I really hate the thought of having to go through this part of the miscarriage, I know it is all part of the process and will help me gain some closure and move on.

I know so many of you out there are like me and have and will go through it more than once, and DH and I are not alone when it comes to trying to deal with it all. We're going to step away from the whole treatment thing for a few weeks, rebuild the energy and faith, then come back and think about our next steps with a clearer head - hopefully!

Diane - Dr. G agreed for me to do the full set of follow-up tests which I was relieved about as I didn't want to have to fight for them to be done at such an emotionally draining time, so we'll see what the results say.

Congrats to all those BFP's, good luck to all those testing soon and everyone else at whatever stage you are at on this rollercoaster ride.  

Celia


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Girls

Did an early test this morning 12 days past e/c and its a   now what do you reckon about taking those clarithromycin..i'm worrried about taking them in case they do more harm than good??


P x


----------



## DND

oh I'm so sorry CLS. The only consolation is that the nightmare is over now and that you and your DH can make plans for the future. Big hug.

Pigloo, so wonedrfull news. Do you have any symptoms yet? I do not know what to say about Clarythro. Is there any idea to check with Dr. G on Monday?

Thank you ladies for the tip about Gestone.  I  bought the needles yesterday. Such a big thing 21Gx 1 1 / 2 "(0.8x40mm). Is that right? Do you stick you in the butt.

Then another question. I've got some changes on my tongue. A friend (who is a doctor) noticed it yesterday and she thought it is because all medications i take (Humira in particular). I compered it with the pictures on the internet that resembles geographic tongue. I've never had it before and wonder if any of you have experienced something like this?


----------



## Pigloo

Oh CLS - Please forgive me, I missed your post, I'm so sorry hun - take care of each other   

P x


----------



## Louiseb26

CLS I'm so sorry to hear your news and sorry your having to go through this pain.Stay strong my lovely...thinking of you   

Pigloo a big   Hun Whoooo whoo      

DND Glad you got the Gestone sorted out.Sorry i cant help with any of your questions...I'm not taking that   

Diane Sending you a big   and hope your doing ok hun xx

Ratsy my lovely girl...hows it all going? How you feeling sweet    

Ells Thanks for the link.I enjoyed reading loads of the ladies journeys.I shall put mine up there when i pass my first scan   Hope you and the bubs are doing ok   

Zeka Hope you still have loads of that     and your orange cranes with you at all times   Your doing great Hun   

Agate Hope little K is doing well and putting on weight.Hope you have managed to get some sleep   

Shellie Hope your doing ok Hun? And you and DH are taking time out with eachother.Thinking of you   

Saffron How you doing Hun? Hope the OHSS has calmed down and your not in loads of pain with it.And your getting loads of TLC   I don't know when my scan is as Dr G is still away.Going to see him on Tuesday so will know what he has planed for us   

Sarah Hope your doing ok lovely? Have you come up with a plan yet?   

Sending big   to Suitecase,EM,Desi,Bling,Anna,Niccad,Mousky, and everyone else i have missed.

Lou xx


----------



## SaffronXXX

Celia - I was just devastated to see your post this morning. I can't quite see the screean with tears in my eyes. I am so so sorry. My thought is with you and your DH. I know this might not comfort you right now but when I had my m/c I kept thinking that it is still a miles ahead from where I first started as I now knew that it can happen. The book called 'ÍVF Revolution'by Dr Robert Winston says that if you have had a previous pregnancy, even if a chemical pg, the chance of a successful future pg again is very high. IT WILL HAPPEN to you again and hope you can find the strenghts to ty again when you are ready. Take care of yourself and be kind to yourself. You have done everything you could and you have done well to come this far. Big big hugs X

ells - thanks for the link! I read the post with great interest. No sure I am ready to join the thread yet though. Having had early m/c previously, I feel v anxious and want to wait till about 7wk mark before making any further plans. 

pigloo - over the moon for you my lovely!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lou - how are you my lovely? Is your OHSS any better Mine is gradually getting better at last. My girth is pretty much the same but my weight has dropped by a stone since Monday!!! I am losin about 2lb a day. Still get tired easily and can't do a lot in general. I am quite worried if my bean/s are still ok now that my OHSS is getting better. You can't win, can you!

Hi to everyone else. Sorry for not many personals. My back is v v sore due to the excess fluid to the front and can hardly sit up to type this morning. 

Hugs to you all,
XXX


----------



## Rose39

Celia - oh hun, so sorry to read your news. This journey is so tough and unfair and you've been through so much. Sending you big hugs   

Saffron - poor you, sounds so painful. Hope that the OHSS symptoms subside soon.   
Congratulations to all the recent BFPs! Pigloo, thrilled to see your news yesterday!    

Missiminx - that's so unfair when people are blatantly flouting the NHS system. There is so much unfairness about how NHS help is given - single women get no assistance at all, even if they have identified problems. I've self-funded every test, tx and all medication - my GP at the time wouldn't even give me an FSH blood test.   

Zeka - keep positive hunny!   

DND - usually people use the big green needle to draw up the Gestone, and then the blue one to inject, but it does depend on how much flesh you have on your   , as some people with larger   need the green needle to reach the muscle. What did Dr G advise?

Agate - hope that precious little kitten is doing well. Such a beautiful photo. 

Suity - thinking of you hun and hoping you're ok   


Hello to everyone and apologies to anyone I've missed - gosh it's been busy on here!

AFM - I've had my first LIT, and boy did it sting! Like 12 angry wasps on my arm!   Am now very stressed and scared that the Heathrow strike will be scheduled when I'm due to fly to Cape Town... I fly out on bank holiday Saturday, just when journalists are speculating the strikes will be announced. Hoping with all my heart that the negotiations work and the strike gets called off.   

Can I please ask a quick question about steroids/ clexane? Dr G is trying to organise a 2nd LIT for me on Aug 26th (that's why I delayed my flight to the Saturday) but he wants me to start pred and clexane on 16th August. I'm sure I read somewhere that you should lower the dose of pred when you're having LIT but Dr G hasn't mentioned it? And as I'm both LIT donor and recipient, I don't think I should be on clexane on the 26th either, as that's when I give the blood as well? Do any of you lovely ladies have any advice/ views on this?

Hoping the weather clears up - where has the summer gone?   

Rose xx


----------



## Mandchris

CLS - So sorry to read your news    
Sorry no more personals just could not read and run 
Mandy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mandchris

PIGLOO congratulations on your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diane72

CLS,

I'm so, so, so sorry  . I know how painful this time is. You know I hate that I got a negative, I hate the emptiness, but it doesn't compare to the miscarriages and that feeling of having lost your tiny, tiny baby.

All I can advise is take each day at a time, take some time to recover with DH. I know I always find going away even for a few days can really help you get through this together.

I'm glad you are doing all the testing as now is the time to understand what is going on and it is much more relevant than doing it while in a 'normal state' prior to cyclying.

If you have _any_ questions about the process of miscarriage then happy to help do not hesitate. Also there is a poem at the very beginning of my ICSI diary called 'Dear Mummy'. I always read it to get myself through these dark hours.

Sending you a thousand hugs        

Diane xxx


----------



## DND

Rose thank you for the comment. Dr G just wrote 1 1/2" on my px (no color or G number). I live in Sweden but I hope that the needles are same everywhere. They showed to several varieties of needles when I was at pharmacy yesterday. I bought needles from TERUMO (Ref NN-2138R) and they are green. To big!?


----------



## Chicky Licky

CLS - I'm so gutted for you. Sending you big hugs honey


----------



## Bling1975

CLC - I am so sorry about your bad news. It is heartbreaking.      

Pigloo - Congratulations, thats wonderful. I am so happy for you.   

AFM My brain is to hot today and I have lost my notes from my meeting with Dr G. On what day did you start with Clexane and pred?

Lots of hugs to everyone else! I hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

DND - the green needles are the right ones. They do look big but it's not that painful - honest! I find it helps to hold an ice pack on the buttock for 5 mins before injecting just to numb it a little bit

Celia - I'm so sorry that things did not work out for you this time. I had something a little similar 2 years ago and the pain of waiting and wondering and hoping is just awful. Take care of yourself at such a difficult time     

Pigloo - congratulations on your BFP - wonderful news   

Rose - can't help on the pred/clex issues as I didn't go down the LIT/LAD route. Have everything crossed for you that the strikes don't get in your way. I know how stressful it is - as you know the Icelandic volanco nearly halted my cycle...although I guess you haven't really got the option of driving to Cape Town! Really hope things get resolved so you can go ahead. 

saffron - good to hear the OHSS is improving

as for me, well I'm really struggling with both nausea and tiredness. I feel sick as a dog from the minute I wake to the minute I go to bed. I can't actually be sick although yesterday I did find myself running to the bathroom several times...but just can't quite actually be sick - wish I could as might feel at least temporarily better then
and so tired that I literally want to go back to bed within an hour of getting up
I'm finding it really hard to work and think I'm going to have to tell my boss next week and get signed off for a while
it's all so draining. I'm overjoyed to be pregnant but I never imagined I'd feel this bad   
tonight I am babysitting and am rather concerned about getting my very lively 6, 4 and 2 yr old nieces and nephew to bed as 5-7pm is my worst time from a sick/tired point of view. but I can't let my sister down at the last minute so will just have to struggle through one way or another

sorry to be so down, especially when I should be so happy, but this sickness is really taking it out of me...

hope everyone else is well, hello to those I've missed,
Suitcase
x


----------



## DND

Bling dear, try to relax.  It is not easy, but try. Think on ells' mantra.     You should take pred/clexan on the day 5 or 6 of ovarian stimulation or day 5 or 6 in normal cycle. Hug!


----------



## ells

CLS I am so so sorry      No words will take away the pain you both must be feeling.  Please look after each other and when you are feeling strong enough please come back and join us.   

Ells


----------



## ells

Pigloo masssive massive congratulations huni    Whoooo hoooooo  .  Please dont get face ache hun!!!!  I bet those cheeks are starting to hurt already from all that smilling.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.

Ells


----------



## Mousky

Celia - I'm very, very sorry to read your news. This is so cruel     I have no words of wisdom. Sending you and your DH loads of      


Suitcase - so sorry to hear you're feeling so poor     I hope you have a good time with your sister's kids   


Diane - how are you holding on?   


Saffron and Louise - I'm glad to hear you're feeling better re OHSS    


Bling - Dr G told me to take Clexane/Pred (I started pred much earlier) on day 5 of HRT. I'm not sure if it's the same for everyone, though. Have you had your IVIg already?    


Rose - Have you checked the Immune FAQ?  I think Agate might have included this info re steroids/LIT there as well   


Pigloo - fantastic news!       Really happy for you!    I'm not sure about the clarithromycin, though.


Zeka and Ratsy - how are you? A few more days?     


Ells, Agate, DND, Desi, Shellie, Mandchris, Em, Bunagirl, Niccad and everyone else still checking in, I hope you're well


----------



## SaffronXXX

Desi  - I noticed I am losin a lot of hair too. Just keeps coming out when I am in a shower. Not sure if it's IVF related tho

Suitcase - you poor thing. I know this might not be a much of a consolation but the fact you are feeling so nauseous is a very very good sign that your bubs are growing strong. Try to eat as little and often and keep your fluid level up. I promise it won't be forever and it will be all worth it in the end. Meanwhile I hope you get something sorted with your work. 

Sx


----------



## Zeka

Wow, can the rain get any harder!?    Its bucketing down here in norf lundin.

But not even the rain can wipe the massive smile off my face as I'm over the moon to tell you lovelies that I am today officially pg, we've only gone and got a   . It's the first time we managed to get this far, so as you can imagine we're very excited and terrified at the same time (knowing oh too well how things don't always go according to plan). HCG is 35 which I am hoping is ok for 7dp5dt and of course back in for bloods tmrw, so       our little bean grows like it should. 

                . 
Big love and baby dust to all,

Zeka x

ps - can anyone tell me the link to the useful hcg info that I think was posted last week (by Agate?). I've skimmed back but can't seem to find it. thx


----------



## Mousky

Zeka - how brilliant!       


Wow, 2   today! that's really lovely and it gives me hope it can work   


My heart goes out to the ones who had sad news recently    


Desi and Saffron - since I started prednisolone, I've been losing a lot of hair    I don't think it's a very common side effect, but I think it happens...


----------



## Diane72

Pigloo, Zeka, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!


----------



## SaffronXXX

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!! Zeka -I am so thrilled for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am jumping up and down but it's makin my stomach so sore!!! aghhhh!! Wow wow! hcg levels at 35 on 7dp5dt is great! Should be doubling nicely soon. Many many congreatulations to yu my lovely   Suitcase it looks like you have started the row of BFPs in here! What have you been doing, casting magical baby spells   Go on tell us the truth!

Sx


----------



## SaffronXXX

Zeka - can't find the link either  

But... for your info;

* At 14 DPO, the average HCG level is 48 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 17-119 mIU/ml. 
* At 15 DPO, the average HCG level is 59 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 17-147 mIU/ml. 
* At 16 DPO, the average HCG level is 95 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 33-223 mIU/ml. 
* At 17 DPO, the average HCG level is 132 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 17-429 mIU/ml. 
* At 18 DPO, the average HCG level is 292 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 70-758 mIU/ml. 
* At 19 DPO, the average HCG level is 303 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 111-514 mIU/ml. 
* At 20 DPO, the average HCG level is 522 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 135-1690 mIU/ml. 
* At 21 DPO, the average HCG level is 1061 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 324-4130 mIU/ml. 
* At 22 DPO, the average HCG level is 1287 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 185-3279 mIU/ml. 
* At 23 DPO, the average HCG level is 2034 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 506-4660 mIU/ml. 
* At 24 DPO, the average HCG level is 2637 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 540-10,000 mIU/ml. 

Hope this helps. Congratulations again! X


----------



## Louiseb26

Zeka well done lovely       I'm made up for you.Bet your having just the best weekend ever...hope your face doesn't hurt to much tomorrow morning    

Saffron thanks for the info...very intresting.I cant seem to find the other on either.   

Lou xx


----------



## Bling1975

Zeka, wonderful news, you must be so happy. Congrats


----------



## Pigloo

Zeka - Congrats, so pleased for you lovely


----------



## Mandchris

Zeka    congrats on your


----------



## Clarebaby

Congratulations Zeka!


----------



## Rose39

Congratulations Zeka - lovely news!

Rose xx


----------



## ells

Zeka mega congratulations huni              .  Levels sounds ab fab for 7dp ET.  Really really chuffed for you hun.  


Morning to everyone else hope you are all well.
Ells


----------



## agate

aarggh - I missed this thread when it rolled over - I'm sorry for missing any questions etc.

Please could I encourage the pg ladies to use the pg with immunes chat thread (on the pg chat section) for your pg worries and moans, thanks!!!

Diane and Shellie: I am so sorry.  It was supposed to be different this time!  None of this stuff is fair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Diane: does it being a BFN and not a 6 weeks failure make any difference to your plan?  Just thinking that even really fertile ladies don't get a BFP every time and maybe the C Tx has worked to get passed the main problem and you just need another BFP to prove it?

Celia: I am so sorry- you went through so much - but overall its still a positive sign for the future - because any pg at all does raise your overall chances of a future live birth - although it certainly can't feel like one.  I hope you will feel stronger and be back with us soon.


----------



## sarahh

Pigloo & Zeka, congratulations, well done, you did it, hoping for sticky ones for you    

CLS, I was so so sorry to read your news, I have been thinking of you a lot and praying that it was different news.  I know nothing will make you feel any better at this time but just try to take each day at a time, take things slowly at your pace.  

I have noticed that I have been losing a bit more hair after last cycle - more in the plug when I wash my hair - now you come to mention it so maybe it is something in one of the drugs. 

Dr T in Athens says that you should not have prednisolone 2 weeks after LIT (so I assume he would say 2 weeks before too -  not sure?) but he and Dr Armstrong (who used to do the LIT in London @ Portland) vary in their opinion as he always said stop it for a few days.  So Dr G sat on the fence and said don't take it for 1 week after LIT (but I'm not sure about what to do before hand).  

Saffron - glad your OHSS is calming down a bit.  Feeling sick is a great sign, but not great to feel.  Hope it passes quickly for you.  

AFM - booked a holiday on 4 Sept for a week.  Also booked an appointment at our local IVF unit (where we had DD) - now we've got the hang of the immunes business (  ) we might find it less stressful to have tx locally, I'm v. nervous about going there again as I feel the 1st cycle would be a "trial" again and we can only afford one more go but ..... well I just don't know what to do tbh.  

Sorry to everyone else I've missed, only just popped on to find out everyone's news but couldn't resist posting!!! 

Sarah xx


----------



## agate

I think the hair loss after Tx is due to the drop in progesterone - I THINK progesterone causes you to shed your hair more slowly than normal so that when you stop it after Tx, the extra hair falls out - which is what happens at the end of pg when your prog drops.


----------



## Desi

Thanks Agate,

Now that you mention it, I remember I had exactly the same horrible amount of hair loss after DD was born.

Hope you and your lovely "Kitten" are doing much better?! She looks absolutely gorgeous!!!!! Keep up the good work (you know what I mean, I am so proud of you!).

Take care and thanks again for still replying to us whilst being so busy. You are a true STAR and one of a kind.
Desi.
Xxx


----------



## deegirl

Zeka - just to say well done!!  You must be over the moon!  All the best for a wonderful pregnancy.  Can I ask a wee question, I was reading 'what you did differntly this cycle' and was intrigued by the wa*kalot protocol!!!  Please tell me in case there's something I can add to my cycle!!  I started stimming on friday.

Thanks!
Dee x


----------



## ann69

Zeka and pigloo - huge congrats - lovely to see some success stories. Hope you have a healthy pregnancy.

I'm so confused about prednisolone. I've started treamtent today 6 days post LIT and am due to start pred, so was going to hold off til tomorrow, but I am due my next LIT when I'm on the 2ww, hopefully and will still be on pred 25mg per day, would I have to stop it?


----------



## SaffronXXX

Sarah - thanks hunni but it's suitcase who is suffereing from nausea. I am ok apart from having OHSS   Ohhhh September holiday!!!! Sounds fab!!! You so deserve a good relaxing holiday. Glad to read that you are beginning to plan your next tx too and I can really feel PMA from your post. Really hope going back to the same clinic as the one you had DD will bring another BFP to you my lovely. We cycled with the same clinic in Scotland while we coninued to consult with Dr G and it worked very well for us. I know it's different for everyone but it is right if you feel it's a right decision. BTW where are you away to in Sep? Somewhere sunny?

SX


----------



## agate

Ann: its a tricky one.  steroids MIGHT make the LIT less effective but stopping them during 2ww might compromise their effectiveness to deal with NKa etc.  Different docs don't agree on how much difference steroids make to the effectiveness of LIT - Dr A used to say that they didn't matter at all.  Dr T says you should leave at least 7 days in between LIT and steroids. Dr G normally seems to say to reduce them e.g. to about 10mg just for one day either side of LIT but that might depend on how severe your NKa issues are - if they are really severe and your LAD isn't too bad, maybe it would be better to compromise the LIT rather than reduce the steroids at that point - but if NKa isn't too bad and LAD is very bad, maybe it would be better to reduce the steroids around LIT - but I don't think there is an obvious answer.  I reduced them to 10mg and my LAD still doubled but it was starting from a very low number so it still didn't get very high - maybe it would have done if I hadn't been taking steroids - but there is no way to tell - anyway, I just had another LIT later.


----------



## bangles

Congratulations to Zeka and Pigloo - so reassuring to read your posts and you must both be so happy.  

I am now down to have first LIT with Dr. G on Sept 8th.  Am hoping to start humira this week.  So much to organise - will the GP surgery let the nurse inject the humira if H @ H deliver it?  How long can I keep it in the fridge?  Can we organise the blood tests for dh through the local surgery (gp has said yes), but need to get it sorted in good time - am ringing local hospital microbiology labs about HTLV 1 & 2.  Will dh be able to cope with getting himself down to London/getting there for 8am despite the M.E/chronic fatigue?  How will we cope with keeping life on a continuum for ds and elderly grandad?  

It all seems a bit complicated to say the least and I feel a bit down tbh.  I can organise it all, but I worry about things going wrong - someone somewhere along the chain, saying 'we can't go ahead with this bit because...' and throwing the whole business out of the window.  Feel like some fairytale character on a long quest - having to conquer demon after demon - to win the princess's hand in marriage (or rather, get the baby!)  On the positive side, dh's sperm was 'clear'.  Haven't had hidden 'c' test results back yet, but imagine if he's clear, then I should be.  (Haven't noticed myself sleeping with anyone else since prehistoric times!)  Did anyone else feel like it was such a struggle, or am I just being a wimp?  Love to all - B x


----------



## agate

bangles: humira keeps in the fridge until the expiry date on the packet - its often over a year.  most ladies inject it themselves - the same as clex and stims.


----------



## Swinny

Whoo Hooo...well done Zeka and Pigloo     Wishing you both a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx

Diane - I am so sad for you and Shellie    I had so hoped that with everything you've been through and the amazing lengths gone to that you'd catch a break. So so sorry my lovely    

Agate    hope you and kitten are doing well


----------



## Zeka

Thanks for all your lovely wishes ladies, everyone's messages mean so much      
Pigloo - how did you get on with Mr G today? What did he recommend?
Zeka x


----------



## bangles

Thanks Agate - that's very useful to know - I'll book it to arrive asap then - they can send both doses at once then I suppose.  B x


----------



## Pigloo

Zeka - I have to phone him today

Well girlies, the panic has set in already for me, I have got a pinksih discharge this morning which I'm hoping is not going to get redder


----------



## ells

Pigloo    just pm'ed you.  Try not to panic.

Ells


----------



## Chicky Licky

Pigloo - I'm keeping everything crossed for you! I can imagine how bothered you must be. Hang in there hun!

Quick question:
Has anyone done a FET with an immune protocol and can advise me when I take things? It's Clexane that I'm really confused about.

For an OE cycle I would do the following, but need to know how to modify it for a FET:

Asprin - take from a month before, throughout - assume I do the same?
Prednisolone - take from Day 6 of stims, to end of 2ww - assume I work out when Day 6 would be and do the same?
Clexane - take 20mg from Day 6 to day 10 of stims, then 40mg from day 13 (the day after EC) until the end of 2ww - really not sure?
Intralipid Drips - have 1 a week before EC and 1 on day of EC - assume I work out a 'dummy' date for EC and do the same?

For the FET, all I know so far is that I'll take Buserelin on day 21, then wait for AF to show, then meds get reduced and increased depending on my lining thickness. Then I fly out on cycle day 16 and fly back on day 20!

I know I should really go and see Dr G and ask him but I have all my prescriptions and could do without paying £90 or £120 (whatever it is now!) if I can help it! So any advice, from someone whose done it before, would be much appreciated.

Thanks Shellie
xx


----------



## niccad

Hi Shellie - I did a natural FET so perhaps slightly different but I started clexane on day 6 and carried on throughout... I was on 40mg the entire time
I did intralipids on day 8 of my cycle and IVIG on the day of transfer (had 2 frosties so was worried they wouldn't thaw - if I'd had the time again I would've done the second drip earlier), but agree that you should just assume a dummy EC date and go from there.
Lots and lots of luck flying your way 
Nic xx

Many congrats to Zeka and Pigloo. Pigloo - I've had spotting on and off throughout so far - from brown to a couple of bright red days. As long as it doesn't get too heavy please try not to worry - although I know with me I practically lived in the loo on my red days xxx


----------



## ms_dee

Hello

I do not know from where the idea arises that for every single question you have to pay 120 pounds consultation fee as that is just not true. Dr Gorgy is not a greedy man who stands with his watch next to the phone and counts the seconds you call. If it is a simple question which can be answered with two three sentences it will not cost you a thing. You can also drop an email and you will get an answer (sometimes it takes a bit longer to be answered but also here you do not pay a consultation fee as it is a simple question) and it is answered after office hours or on fridays.

I was once almost overdosing on AB's because I could not read his prescription right but to be sure I dropped him an email about it - it was Friday or Sat evening. He answered right away- have to admit he managed to forward the answer to the wrong person but the lady who got it sent it back to me so I did manage to lower my dose as I had as suspected misread the px. Before his holidays I also asked him a very important question to me and he answered the email on the evening he left for holidays. Ok I admit he is sometimes as a bit the lost/unorganized professor (meant dearly not negative) and a bit disorganized but I have worked with people having that; I simply prepare myself. For instance when I drop an email regarding for example my TSH (just an example) I would add the relevant bloodtest in my email not as an attachment and maybe some former ones so that I know he has the right results under his nose when he answers my question. When I go to consultation I also put my results neatly in an excel sheet I print out so I know he has the results under his nose and have a copy for me so the disorganized personality is solved simply  but I feel this is just something which seems to be common in people who are a real crack in their area of expertise - I have seen that very often.

Today again I had a question regarding LIT and humira and gave a simple call and I have my answer without having to take my cc out of my pocket. I feel that if it is a simple question then you can call and he will not make you pay. If you have a more elaborate problem then I feel he is allowed to ask a consultation fee. I am still so grateful that I can actually call him and do not have to deal with a secretary like here in Belgium who will tell you thank you for your question I will let the doctor know and let you then know. Then you do not get a call back and recall to just hear the very same thing again. I once got told here that i should call the doc himself back and when I did I got his secretary who just would not put me through to my doc here in Belgium. I ended up in trouble because it was a very important information i needed. With Dr G and Akvil you do not have that and I feel both are very good in their jobs. Btw Akvil is not in the office today.

The good thing is also we have a forum where we can ask other ladies which are very helpful too.

Just wanted to share my positive experience with Dr G do not mean to step on anyones toe's

Dee xxx


----------



## Chicky Licky

Hi Dee - I have had a very different experience to you. I have never got a reply to any of the emails I've sent Dr G. I asked for a repeat prescription last time and  it took me 3 phone calls and having to fax my previous prescription,  twice!, before I got my new ones. 
  He never says "I'm sorry" or anything when I tell him I've had a BFN (which really gets to me!). So  be honest, I don't like to contact him, unless I have to, as I get off the phone feeling worse than I did before I rang him. 
Having said all that, I do think he's a lovely man, who really knows his stuff.


----------



## niccad

Shellie - do you call the office number or his mobile? I find that Akville answers the main line 9 out of 10 times, but DrG usually answers his mobile xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Shellie,

I've just done FET and here was my plan:

aspirin from whenever...and throughout
day 1 - start estrogens (estrimax 8mg in my case)
day 5 - 40mg clexane, 25mg prednisolone - throughout
day 9 - ivig
day 13 - intrallipids and start progesterone (gestone in my case)
day 19 - embryo transfer

hope this helps, feel free to PM me...
Suitcase
x


----------



## agate

bangles said:


> Thanks Agate - that's very useful to know - I'll book it to arrive asap then - they can send both doses at once then I suppose. B x


comes in a pack of 2.


----------



## agate

ShellieG said:


> but need to know how to modify it for a FET:
> 
> Asprin - take from a month before, throughout - assume I do the same? - yes
> Prednisolone - take from Day 6 of stims, to end of 2ww - assume I work out when Day 6 would be and do the same? - you are aiming to have it in your system 7-14 days before your ET
> Clexane - take 20mg from Day 6 to day 10 of stims, then 40mg from day 13 (the day after EC) until the end of 2ww - really not sure? - again you are aiming to have it in your system 7-14 days before your ET - the lower initial dose is mainly to reduce the risk of excess bleeding at EC - so you could just start on the higher dose 7 days before ET - or start on the lower dose a few days before, I don't THINK it will matter
> Intralipid Drips - have 1 a week before EC and 1 on day of EC - assume I work out a 'dummy' date for EC and do the same? - again, you want the drips to be roughly within a window that falls 7-14 days before ET


----------



## Chicky Licky

Niccad, Suitcase & Agate - thanks so much for help on the protocol. I know what I'm doing now!

Niccad - I usually call Dr G's office number. Is it best to call his mobile then if you have the odd question?
You said that "if you'd have had your time again, you'd have done the 2nd drip earlier" - why was that then?

I'm just wondering whether I should retest my LAD before my FET which will be either end of Sept or end Oct.

I had my 3rd LIT on 23 Mar and retested 7 June. My numbers in June were in 1.7/*84.7*/15.6/*99.0* - so all good. 
So if I count from Apr, the end Sept will be 6 mths and end of Oct will be 7 mths. 
I know the LIT is meant to last in your system for 6-9mths but does anyone know if you're numbers drop slowly or not?
What does anyone think - should I retest nearer the time or not?

I guess if I got a BFP I could always test then and go for a booster if my levels have dropped below 50. That could be another option I guess. I've heard that pregnancy can boost your levels anyway, but not sure if that's right.

Shellie
xx


----------



## Ceri.

*Hello ladies 

Please can i remind you all that if you need advice or confirmation on any of the issues discussed earlier on this thread, then please contact your clinic when self administering drugs of this nature.

We do not endorse taking any drugs without professional medical supervision/approval

**Fertility Friends has an interest in safeguarding members and the site.*


----------



## niccad

Shellie -my 2nd drip on my FET cycle was straight after ET... meaning that there was no time for it really to have an impact on my immunes. If I'd known more at the time I would've had it at least 7 days before ET (that cycle didn't work - not sure if it was because of the late IVIG - kind of doubt it but you never know). At ARGC they only do 1 drip before ET rather than 2 but perhaps that's because they don't do ILs. I'd do LAD retest when you get your BFP if I was in your shoes xx


----------



## Chicky Licky

Thanks for saying 'when' honey!   Yeh, I think that makes sense to retest at that point, especially as my numbers were quite high in June. Interesting that ARGC only do 1 IVIg. Thanks for all your help hun.


----------



## bangles

Err,... Agate... or anyone who knows/has experience!  My GP has said the nurse can inject me (have booked Fri morning - humira arriving Thursday morning) BUT I must have a letter from Dr. G. proving he has prescribed it.  So a couple of questions....
1.  Do you think if I ask for it tomorrow he will defo fax something to my surgery, or will I be on a nightmare errand of chasing it up for the next two days?
2.  If worst comes to worst - Agate, you say I could inject it into myself.  I am not a squeamish person and could cope with that, BUT would be scared of injecting air into myself.  If it's pre-filled syringes does this make it an impossibility?
3.  When you inject yourself, do you have to find a vein/artery, or do you jab it into the flesh and push the syringe and hope for the best?
4.  Which particular bit of my personage do I inject?

Thanks in anticipation of any answers to my dumb questions - B x


----------



## bangles

Oops - have just noticed the red warning.  Will not expect anyone to post answers to my last post.  B x


----------



## niccad

Hi Bangles... Humira is self injected into fat.. The same as the stimming injections. As it's prefilled no need to worry about air. I did it in the front of my thigh near the top. It's fairly painful when the liquid goes in... Kind of a burning sensation so I was glad to do it myself as I could inject at my own pace.
Good luck and let us know how you get on.
Nic x


----------



## Bling1975

Bangels, I did the Humira myself, it was an auto injector and it was made for home use just like the puregon pen. I don't think it is any different than Clexane even if it is not the auto injector. As you only put it in the fat on the belly and not in the bloodstream it is not difficult or dangerous at all. But it can hurt a bit.


----------



## ells

Bangles, I did mine myself too after the first one and glad I did as the nurse did it so quicky it really stung.  Its very easy to do yourself, i did mine in my tummy, I found pressing the plunger slowly helped take the sting and burning feeling away. You will be fine sweetie.

Ells


----------



## bangles

Aw thanks everyone - hope you don't get told off - so it sounds like one of those pens kids have for nut allergies (as a teacher I had the training for that in case someone had anaphylactic (?) shock in one of my lessons).  There is plenty of belly/thigh fat to aim at (sadly).  Have been eating sensibly for weeks - lost some weight, but still 28ish on BMI.  Well, that makes it easier.  If I can drive single handedly to my Czech clinic, sure I can do this!  Girl power.  B x


----------



## Mousky

Shellie - I'm starting Progynova tomorrow (day 2) and I have a similar protocol to what has already been mentioned   


btw, ladies, he did recommend 2 ILs (coz I didn't have Humira) and I'm already booked for 1 but I don't think I can go to London twice to have it done (I live in Brussels). I don't think it's that terrible (I know some clinics only do it once), am I crazy?    My NKa was 21%   


Bangles - good luck   


Hi everyone, I hope you're doing well


----------



## ms_dee

Hello 

For the humira well my husband did it as he did my clexane in the last cycle I am scared of syringes so I just look away. We simply take a can from the fridge cool the place down then he takes the little towel to clean the injection place which is in the humira package. Then according to the pamflet (there are the injections places drawn and it is described how to inject it) he pinched some belly fat and inserted the syringe and let the skin go and pushed the stuff in. It was not that painful and I had no bruising nor any reaction on the injection place.

Mousky did you check what I wrote in the thread immune treatment in NL? There I posted Prof Noens name who does IVIG in Belgium, there is also Prof Dr De Vos in Brussels, even though he has a waiting list you could always try to contact him at the UZ or try the Saint Luc hospital where they also administer IVIG. My GP here said that if you have a px from the UK then you could always try to get it done at your local hospital as IVIG is used in Belgium for other things so theoretically it should not be a problem getting it.

Dee xxx


----------



## Mandchris

Bangles - Wow you have been busy sorting things out    You will be fine injecting the Humira yourself really you will,it is a bit of a stinger but you can do it at your own pace.  I will be keeping an eye out for your BFP!

Hello to everyone, im no posting much at the moment as i will obsess over various sites, sorry no more personals, good luck everyone
Mand xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Girls

Had my HCG results and they are 118.01 at 15 DPO so I am happy with that!

P x


----------



## niccad

Pigloo - YIPPEE - that's a great number. Will you get tested again??  xx


----------



## ells

Pigloo fab results hun you must be over the moon.  

Ells


----------



## Pigloo

Yes I'm getting tested again on Friday, was supposed to be Thursday which would have been 48 hours but having my ILs drip done instead.

Just spoke to Dr G and he's faxing me a px for the Erythromycin as I really don't want to risk the Clarithro no matter what anyone says, just got to go with my gut feeling.

Wow its all go!   

P x


----------



## ells

Pigloo, its great you have your px sorted out and next IL's booked in.  I bet Dr G was well chuffed!!

Ells


----------



## Zeka

Glad you got things sorted Pigloo. (I left a msg for Mr G re our bfp yest and to ask re next drip and he hasn't called back yet....must chase him as soon as I know what my nks are doing later today.) 
Xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Ells thanks hun   yes Dr G sounded genually happy for me..bless. He seemed quite shocked that I had a 2 day transfer and not a 3 day and asked why that was..who cares now though   

Zeka - Are you having your NKs checked again before you have your ILS drip done?  He has advised me to have the ILs drip tomorrow then have scan then if all ok after scan have NKs retested two weeks after that. He said I can send bloods to him rather than trail to London which is great for me and DPs cousin can take my bloods.

Got the faxed Px now for  Ery, so off to Sainsburys later..the pounds are clocking up   

Mousky - You are on your way honey   

P xx


----------



## DND

Pigloo congratulation,  wonderful, you and DH and Dr Gorgy must be very happy. I use to say that we do baby with Dr Gorgy.  So nice to skip Clarithro. *Did you take it around ET?* I do not understand why do you have to take antibiotics now. 

Zeka, how are you? A call to Dr Gorgy is sometimes worth all money.  I hate waiting.

And now I am waiting om my period which is late  and I am not pregnant  . Maybe one more side effect of humira. *Is it just me who has side effects of humira? *My tougue is not so much better but my physician says that it can be something called geographic tongue which is normal condition which unknown cause. 

Many hugs to all of you.....


----------



## agate

ShellieG said:


> I had my 3rd LIT on 23 Mar and retested 7 June. My numbers in June were in 1.7/*84.7*/15.6/*99.0* - so all good.
> So if I count from Apr, the end Sept will be 6 mths and end of Oct will be 7 mths.
> I know the LIT is meant to last in your system for 6-9mths but does anyone know if you're numbers drop slowly or not?
> What does anyone think - should I retest nearer the time or not?
> 
> I guess if I got a BFP I could always test then and go for a booster if my levels have dropped below 50. That could be another option I guess. I've heard that pregnancy can boost your levels anyway, but not sure if that's right.


i think its very individual about how long it lasts - for 'normal' ladies the antibodies (rising naturally from pg without needing lit) should last indefinitely - but we are assuming we are not 'normal' which is why we are having lit - but i think i'd wait til bfp and retest cos your numbers are v good - mine never got that high


----------



## Chicky Licky

Thanks for reassuring me Agate. I think that's what I'm going to do!   xx


----------



## CLS

Hi ladies,

First up, congratulations Pigloo and Zeka on your BFP's - that's fantastic news and I hope the rest of the pregnancy goes well.  So nice to see so many BFP's on here lately. A big hello and good luck to everyone else at whatever stage you are at. 

Secondly, thank you so much for all the lovely words of support over the past few weeks, especially since we lost our little angel last week. It's been a rough week but I'm really proud of how well DH and I have come through it so far.

So now for a bit of advice from you lovely ladies. I've got back most of my post-treatment tests results (all except the LAD) and they seem pretty self explanatory, there are just a few that I wouldn't mind your feedback on, especially when it comes to the CD19+ result.

I had the tests done the day after my HcG levels plummeted (23 days post EC) and my last IL was 6 days prior to this. I also suffer from the autoimmune disease M.E. / Chronic Fatigue Syndrome so I'm interested to see what impact, if anything, this might have on my current situation and test results.

NK Assay (% killed) panel
50:1 16.3 Should be under 15% so it's not ideal but not too bad
25:1 11.7_ Should be below 15% so it's ok
_12.5:1 7.6 As above

IgG conc 12.5 50:1 9.9 Shows some suppression with IVIG so it's ok
IgG conc 12.5 25:1 7.8 _As above_
IgG conc 6.25 50:1 10.3_ As above_
IgG conc 6.25 25:1 8.7 As above

% CD3+ 89 Should be under 86% so it's not ideal but not too bad
% CD19+ 4.7 Should be below 8% so it's ok
% CD56+ 6.2 Should be below 12% so it's ok
% of CD19+ cells, CD5+ 1.0 Should be 5-10%; what does it mean when it's only 1%?

NK Assay w/intralipid
50 :1 w/intralipid 1.5 mg/ml 7.2 Should be below 15% so it's ok
25 :1 w/intralipid 1.5 mg/ml 4.2 As above

I am scheduled to go and see Dr. Gorgy next Monday but am keen to get my head around the results before then, so any feedback from you ladies would be very much appreciated.

Celia


----------



## Pigloo

Celia - Your results are all very borderline i.e. they are not way over the ideal, I can't really help though on shedding any light on them other than that minor observation. Maybe your LAD tests will show up something?  Are you thinking the ILs had something to do with your HCG levels dropping?  Did you have hidden C checked?

DND - Yes I took Clarithro from day 9 stimms to day after e/c, I think Dr G just wants me to take it as i haven't been able to retest for C and thats the protocol Penny follows now with her ladies, even if they have tested negative.

P x


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

Sorry girls i havnt been on ive been abit down 

CLS- Im so sorry to hear your news hun      

Congrats to the bfps   

Well its another bfn for me im not surprised i sort of knew last week you know when you get that gut feeling , Im already starting on my next tx went to the new clinic half hr from me it was amazing my embryologist gave a talk at the open day hes got brand new equipment new petra dishes from belgium that have just come out the very best incubators with cameras so even if hers home he can pull them up on tv and check them if and when needs    now that dedication our embryos are tagged he can only open the incubator with a card with our names on so no mix up and girls the rooms oh my word theyve got beds with duvets and leather chairs for dh to sit in a desk for your lappy with free internet and a flat screen on the wall it is gleaming and sooo relaxed and lovely he took us into the e/c room and was showing us round he said he put the colour in on the floor its like a sandy colour he said i dont want anything clinical no greens so were all relaxed he said our aim is his aim to get us pregnant and when we all do if we have any problems after or need anything we can go back to the clinic anytime with concerns he said we dont get you pregnant them oh weve done our job bye soz for long post im looking forward to going there    i need something new to focus on 

Hope all you ladies are fine and well   

R    xxx


----------



## ells

Ratsy  sorry it was a negative huni  . It sounds like you have your next plan and OMG your new clinic sounds fab. I bet you get wait to give it a test drive!!! It sounds like you have a good relationship with the embryologist.

CLS  hun your results dont look that bad. My last retest had my 19+5+ was below 1% but Dr G wasnt worried about it. I really hope that Dr G will be able to give you some answers and suggestions about what to do next. Have you thought about maybe posting a question about your ME and links to fertility on Dr Sher's website? He may be able to give you some tips before Monday. This is the link http://forums.haveababy.com/index.php?showforum=10

Hi to everyone else hope you are all okay.

Ells.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ratsy

Thanks ells

Yes hes lovely hes from my clinic im at now hes bought and opened up the clinic himself its been purpose built for fertility hes sooo lovely when we all sat down he said i see some of my friends have turned up aww bless how nice to say that ,Hes looking at doing PGD aswel as only london do it at the mo Have a look ells its crmw.co.uk i think its in gallery you can have a look around clinic my embryologist is one in the middle black hair about late 30 i think 

Hope you and bubs well 

R  xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ells

Ratsy looks amazing.  I love the big bowl of buscuits in the reception room!!!  It certainly looks very modern and if they have all the latest gadgets and tests its got to be a great place!!

Ells


----------



## ratsy

Ells 

Oh my word you can tell your eating for 2 that pot of biscuits youve been admiring is pot pourri      i thought i never saw them so had look back i must say youve made my day youve cheered me up are you sure your not having a mirage like in the desert as you havnt had biscuits for so long     

Thank you ells    

R    xxx


----------



## ells

It must be my eyes    it really looks like buscuits   .

Glad I have managed to cheer you up   .  I have missed having the odd biscuit   .

Ells


----------



## ann69

Ells that was so funny!!!

Ratsy - sorry it was a BFN, hope you are ok,  all the best at the new clinic, I know someone who has been to look there - do I assume you're in Wales? so am I!


----------



## Zeka

Ratsy, so sorry hun    .     

....but thank you for providing Ells with that link and giving us all a good giggle


----------



## mag108

...
ratsy : I am so sorry for the bfn. Sending you a big hug  I am really pleased you have a (cushy!  ) way forward!


..checking in with you all to say hi.
Will be cycling in Sept. Hurray. Another course of anti b's to do (boo). Pretty sure it will be Lister. Was strongly thinking Serum, but dont think I can face the schelp (Penny wants to do baseline scan herself which is great but means going to Athens twice)...plus all the poss strike issues both sides...

Migraine yesterday took til today to get rid of.

Have given myself 1hr a night on t'internet (cos I have been spending too much time on, hence , maybe, the migraines)...
it may mean with actually get wallpaper off the wall and do some work in the house.....but may not get to keep up as much as normal. I am thinking of you and I am going to read as much as I can

xxxxxxx
x


----------



## sarahh

Ratsy, so sorry this was not your time - but looks like your new clinic and the tasty pot pourri (   ) is the way to go & hopefully will provide you with a BFP    Glad you have got a plan.  

Ells    you made me lol, well done!! 

Mag - I def need to limit my time on t'internet too, sounds like a plan! 

Pigloo - hope your pinkish discharge won't come to anything major - maybe a bit of implantation bleeding - lots of cm is usual during pg so try not to worry.  Great levels.  

Bangles - the Humira didn't sting much when I injected but I did do it slowly as Ells told me to!!  And no worries injecting it, just like down reg, stimms or clexane if you've done those before.  

2 1/2 weeks now till we go on holiday yipee ..... then hopefully back to tx of some kind, somewhere, when we return    

Sarah x


----------



## Pigloo

Ratsy - Sorry it was a BFN hun, great news that you are remaning so positive and already focusing on your next tx.  Thats what I did last time and it really helped to re-focus on the next plan of action.  Your clinic sounds fab and very hitech!!

Sarah - Enjoy your hols   

Ells - I hope your not going to start craving Pot Pouri   

P xxx


----------



## bangles

Ratsy, sorry to hear about the bfn, but good luck with the new clinic.    I'm sure the services offered are getting better and better all the time with new research etc.  Thanks for the advice Sarah - the humira has arrived and is safely in the fridge.  Only thing is, I rang FGA this morning about my hidden 'C' result and was told it was positive.  I feel a bit sceptical tbh, as given my history, I'm not sure how it could have got there!  I have obviously chosen to blot out some encounter somewhere along the line.  DH's sperm culture was negative.  Well, whatever....  I rang back to ask if it was still okay to take the humira, and Akvil said to check with Dr. G tomorrow, as I have to have another phone consult about the antibiotics.  So will inject tomorrow.  

Could do with a bit of advice from any of you who have had LIT with Dr. G.  They seem very sketchy about appointments.  When I first asked a couple of weeks ago, they said they did not have the appointments for Sept, and said to ring again this week.  This week I rang on Monday and was told the only Sept appt was 8th - I said 'fine, I'll have that then'.  Then when I rang today I mentioned it, and she said 'do you have an appointment for the 8th?' and I said I had made it on Monday.  Then she said, yes, maybe - but seemed rather vague about it.  Then she said she would confirm nearer the time.  Trouble is, I have booked dh's train tickets, need to book a nearby hotel because he will have to stagger in at 8am, and with his ME he can't walk far (or do anything much at that time in the morning), and I need to book my train tickets - for us it is such an upheaval because of responsibilities here.  Also, we have booked him in a the docs tomorrow because our local microbiology lab told us the HTLV results could take up to 2 weeks, and Akvil said the dh blood screening results would have to be in on 6th Sept.

I can't be doing with sketchy arrangements!  B x


----------



## Chicky Licky

Ratsy - so sorry honey   

Mags - great news about Lister in Sept. Yippeee!!!! Bet you can't wait. Wishing you oodles of good luck honey! 

Sarah - have a fab holiday!

Hi to everyone else! 
xx


----------



## MissyMinx

Hi Ladies, 

Ratsy        So sorry to hear of your BFN.  But absolutely fab that you're planning your next tx, the new clinic looks amazing.

Zeka and Pigloo          Huge congratulations to you both - wishing you a healthy, happy 9 months and wonderful pregnancies.  You've given me hope. xx

Mag, great to hear that you're planning your next tx.  Best of luck with the AB's, and that migraine sounds ouch!  I hope you're ok. Sending you a huge   

Sarah, I love the build up to a holiday - enjoy yourself and I hope you have a lovely time.

Ells -    at the pot pourri - you made me laugh.  I hope all's well with you and you're positively blooming now!

Bangles, good luck with the Humira. I have a very high TNF Alpha ratio and will be taking Humira so I'll be watching for how you get on.  x

CLS, best of luck for your apt with Dr G on Monday. 

DND, hope AF has arrived for you, I'm also currently waiting for her to show her face -  late again, it's so frustrating isn't it!   


Hello and    to Ms_Dee, Shellie G, Agate, Swinny, Mousky, MandChris, Suitcase of Dreams, Berry, Niccad and all the other F&G ladies.  So sorry to those that I've missed who're reading.  Sending you all a huge   

AFM, there's no news.  Am waiting for AF to arrive - there's no sign of her which is frustrating - I wish my body would play ball and be reliable, just occasionally!  I have obviously had an immune flare of some description because my eczema has been bad, and my chest has been quite tight.  I've also had an outbreak of spots which isn't ideal, they seem to be settling a bit now, but I do think it's a bit unjust - still getting teenage spots, whilst starting with wrinkles!!  I picked up my file from my GP to take to my new NHS clinic next month, and I had a good trawl through.  It's weird seeing yourself discussed in clinical terms, there's no reflection of the emotional heartache that goes hand in hand with tx when you see the Cons' letter to the GP telling them about your BFN.  Still, I'm looking forward to getting going again, no more limbo!!!

  to all you lovely ladies. 

Em.x


----------



## hart2hart

Hi Bangles,

If you don't mind me asking, how long did you have to wait for the results of hidden C from date of posting?  I am waiting for AF to arrive in the next day or two and will then send sample by Fedex.  

The reason I ask if that I have just had my chicago test results back, from these, and with Agates help of interpretation I don't think LIT will be suggested, I don't have TNF Alpha ratio problems so also will not require Humira and I would really like to go ahead asap with another ICSI cycle.  

I am wondering whether to contact my clinic on day one to request drugs to start DR on this cycle, or whether to wait for the hidden c results.  If they come back positive, I could always delay the cycle, but if they come back negative, at least I am in the sytem so to speak with my clinic.  

Just for info, DH and I have tested negative with GP for chlamydia and also DH's semen culture is also negative.  Like you, I am a bit sceptical and am so confused whether to let it delay my tx.

Have yet to actually speak with Dr Gorgy in relation to chicago results, but opinion is that he may suggest mix of both IVIG and ILs plus steroids and clexane.

Thanks for the advice.

h2h xx


----------



## bangles

Hi H2H, I sent my Fedex parcel off two weeks ago today, and the result wasn't in on Monday, must admit, didn't ask for it Tues/Weds, so roughly two weeks - maybe slightly less - good luck with timings.  Can understand you wanting to get on and so forth.  Hi MissyMinx - my TNFalpha is 47.7 and IFN 18.4.  Have been prescribed two shots.  Will re-test when I go for LIT I suppose.  B x


----------



## hart2hart

Thanks Bangles.  

Could I also ask those of you who have had IVIG and/or ILs when these are usually required in relation to tx.?  Just trying to see if I have enough time to go with next cycle.

NK Assay  % killed panel
Name                        Results  units          Limits
50:1                          18.2    %          10    -40  
25:1                          15.9      %            5    -30
12.5:1                      11.7      %            3      -20
igG conc 12.5 50:1**  15.9 
igG conc 12.5 25:1**  12.4
igG conc 6.25 50:1**  14.5
igG conc 6.25 25:1**  11.4
%CD3                        80.0
%CD19                        *1.7        (limit 2-12)  
%CD56                      *14.0                                                
% of CD19+ cells, CD5+  5.9

NK assay w/Intralipid
50:1 w/Intralipid 1.5mg/ml      16.5 
25:1 w/Intralipid 1.5mg/ml      12.8

As you will see from my results posted above my nk results show that more than 15% of specimen cells were killed, but they only seem to be slightly high.  Neither IVIG or ILs have brought it down significantly.

Have yet to speak with Dr Gorgy, I am trying to gather us much information and advice as I can and then I will decide whether to go to London for a consultation or speak over the telephone.

Any advice or help is really appreciated.

 to you all.

h2h xx


----------



## ells

H2H, Dr G suggested having IVIg on day 5-7 of stims and IL's on days 7-9 of stims, pred and clex startt on days 5/6.  You may find that a combination of both IVIg and IL will make a difference. 
Hope this helps.

Missy good luck with tx, this has to be your cycle.  I hope that your eczema clears up and your chest improves - do you think it could be weather related?

Hi to everyone else, glad I was able to all make you laugh.  I had another look at the piccies and they still look like biscuits!!!

Ells


----------



## hart2hart

Sorry I am going to ask a stupid question now.

If a mix is suggested, would that be for example IVIg on day 5-7 of stims and then IL's during stims too a couple of days later or would IL's be given later on in the treatment.

Thank you xx


----------



## ells

H2H the only thing that Dr G said to me is not have IVIg and IL's on the same day.  I had my IVIg oin day 6 and my IL's on day 8 or 9 I cant remember exactly.  You would then need another drip on BFP and possibly another one on HB scan, then you retest and Dr G will determine what drip you need next.

Ells


----------



## Zeka

Hello lufflies, had my IL today...guess its just for peace of mind seeing Mr G ontop of the argc. But I'm glad he's stricter on treating nks anyway so I know I'm doing as much as possible for our little one. It does all mount up though doesn't it!!
Love and baby dust to everyone. 
Zeka x


----------



## Pigloo

Zeka - Snap!! I just had my ILs done, how you feeling?

P x


----------



## niccad

Zeka - it's hard 'seeing' both isnt it. I've done the same. Have you told ARGC that you're seeing Dr G... I got their blessing to have my ILs both times but am going to sneak from now on i think... xx


----------



## Mousky

ratsy - I've been thinking of you. I'm sorry to hear it didn't work out this time      but it's so great to hear you're so excited about the new clinic    btw, I had to check the link as well    It looks great with the the biscuit-pot pourri    Do you know when you're cycling?    


Ells - can't you have real biscuits?    I hope you're fine   


Zeka, Pigloo, Saffron, Mandchris and Lou - how are you?   


Suitcase - I hope MS is not too bad   


Agate - how are you and K doing?   


Celia - I really hope Dr G can come up with some answers   


Sarah - a holiday? how wonderful!   


H2H - good luck with your consult. Your results don't look too bad   


Mag - so sorry to hear about your migraines. I've suffered with them all my life but it's much better now    I have everything crossed for your next cycle    


Em - sorry to hear you're struggling with this eczema   


Bangles - good luck with organizing everything. Like the other girls say, just call Akvil until you have it all confirmed   


Bling - how are you? have you had ET yet?    


Shellie - how you're doing?   


Niccad -   there.


A big    to everyone else!


Not much happening on my side, just trying to adjust to the Progynova as it's making me real tired. Another scan next week, IL and hopefully a better idea of ET date


----------



## bunagirl

Hello ladies!   Hope everyone is well.


Ratsy, so sorry about your BFN it truly is gutting.  I always find planning the next tx helps overcome a negative quickly.  New clinic looks FAB!  


Zeka, Pigloo - Many congrats on your BFP's.  Hope all goes smoothly for you from now on.   


AFM - Just got the call from my clinic in Spain and 9 out of the 10 eggs collected from my donor have fertilised, using DH sample, so, we just have to wait and see if any make it to blast.  Will have transfer on Monday morning and fly back the same evening. Yikes!  


If by some miracle we get a BFP should I have two HCG blood tests first and then a IVIG/Intralipid drip or do I try and get one ASAP?


Much love to you all.
Bunagirl. XXX


----------



## bunagirl

Hiya!  Only me again.  I was just wondering if any of you have the same problem.  I'm on 25gm of Prednisolone and this time round I'm finding real difficulty in sleeping.  I take my pill 1st thing in the morning, usually before 7am, but it takes me literally about 3 hours to drop off at night, then it feels like I have crazy dreams for about an hour, then wake up usually about 3.30am and cant get back to sleep again.  Has anyone else had this?  Anything else I should be doing in order to stop this?  I do feel tired but I physically can not sleep!  Driving my nuts, you should see the shopping bags under my eyes!!!  


Any advise would be gratefully received.


Love to you all.
Bunagirl. XXX


----------



## ells

Mousky   , I can have biscuits but have cut them out due to them being high in Sat fats!!!  I have missed the odd one, I dont normally eat loads but sometimes its nice to much on a biccy with a nice cup of tea!!

Bunagirl - wow what fab fert rates, are you excited.  Sending your embies lots of blasto vibes         .    With the drips I think it depends on when you test, we tested 12 days post ET and only had 1 HCG BT done, Dr G told me to have IL's and we got them done about 4/5 days later because of the weekend.  Dr G was happy for me not to have a second HCG as our levels were high.  He then got us to have IL's after HB scan and I got them done about 3/4 days later.  My guess is that if you had an early HCG BT it gives you a few days to organise your IL's and also a chance to get your BT redone.  Sending you lots and lots of luck - this will work for you huni.  

Ells


----------



## suitcase of dreams

bunagirl - I suffered with insomnia too, despite taking the pred in the morning. Unfortunately can't suggest any solutions apart from the usual winding down before bed, drinking hot choc/camomile tea, having warm bath etc. Not that any of it worked for me, I just had to put up with it. Once I got my BFP the insomnia continued for about 2 weeks and then around 6 weeks pg the exhaustion kicked in and for the past 2 weeks not only do I sleep from 10pm-7.30am (with a few wake ups for the loo!) but also quite often I sleep for 2-3 hours during the day as well.....

re the drip post BFP, I waited for the 2 HCG results mainly because I did not want to spend over £1000 on IVIG if it turned out to be a chem preg. I tested early so had the HCG at 11 and 14 days post transfer, and the IVIG the day after the 2nd HCG (my levels were super high - 600+ and then 3000+ so I guess I could have had the ivig after the 1st HCG but that was the weekend anyway, so I went ahead and had the 2nd done on the Monday and then ivig on the Tues)

good luck with it all, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## bunagirl

Ells and Suitcase thanks so much for your quick replies.  I guess I'm just going to have to live with it, thankfully though, I now work part time for my DH so I can try and nap in the day if I put on a really sad/tired face.   


Ells -  Yes I am getting excited,  trying to contain it though and not get ahead of myself because of past disappointments.  You just start to think 'is this ever going to work for us?'  Anyway, not going to get myself on a downer, going to remain positive and from Monday will be chanting your famous mantra 'THIS HAS WORKED, I AM PREGNANT!'   


Take care of youselves my lovelies.


Bunagirl. XXXX


----------



## Louiseb26

Hiya Ladies   

Ratsy my lovely sending a you all the   in the world. The clinic looks the nuts and you sound so positive about it.New start,new clinic im excited for you.Its the start of something beautiful to happen   

Bunagirl  I have been the same with the Pred.I have been having some right funny dreams and im wide awake at 5.30 every morning.I also take mine early in the morning.Thats good you work with your DH,plenty of afternoon naps then    Good luck at ET     

Ells you have really made me    this week.Mind you i have to admit...they do look like biscuits    
Can i ask are you still drinking your protine drinks? Im having 1 a day and was wondering if i could knock them down to 3 a week? 

Sarah have a fab hoilday hun...its just what you need.Your be all fresh and ready to go when you come back   

Mousky thanks for asking hun...im doing really good.Got my scan on Monday...which im bricking it.Fingers crossed all is well.Good luck with the scan next week     

Sending big    to all you lovely ladies.

Lou xx


----------



## Pigloo

Lousie/Mousky - Hope all is perfect at your scans x


----------



## Zeka

I'm doing the 4am/5am wake up 'ping' thing too (I'm only on 1mg dex tho so not sure if that is the reason - unlikely I think). Cld easily have a nap on my desk at work its a joke!! Maybe we should get some of the quiz threads active at that time of the morning!
:-0


----------



## ells

Bunagirl, this will work for you hun!!  I hope your DH is good to you and gives you an easy ride!!!  Lots and lots of luck for this cycle and definitely keep the mantra going.  

Lou, I stopped the protein drinks/shakes at about 7/8 weeks when my ovaries had finally gone down to nearer normal size.    Hope your OHSS is now on its way out.   

SarahH hun I meant to say yesterday have a fab fab holiday, enjoy the break.   

Ells


----------



## CLS

Hi ladies,

A really quick post and run as I'm heading out the door. Personals to come later.

I’ve just got my post ICSI-treatment LAD results back from Dr. G and want to check something with you ladies.  From what I understand, if the average of the 4 results are above 30%, then it’s considered POSITIVE, however it’s possible to have a NEGATIVE result even if the most important result (ie. the B-cells IgG) is high – is this correct?

My results are as follows:

Flowcytometry        negative
(T-cells) IgM+        1.3        % 
(T-cells) IgG+        26.2      %
(B-cells) IgM+        23.5      %
(B-cells) IgG+        99.9      %

Any feedback much appreciated.

Thanks

Celia


----------



## mag108

.....it was mentioned that Ackville is pg. Does anyone know when she goes on mat leave? Want to try and get to the bottom of some scripts before she goes off...
x
hope everyone is ok


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

Thank you so much for your kind words      its nice to know your all here for me good or bad   

Mousky - Not sure yet when cycling im looking at getting a consultation in next couple of weeks and then start straight away on next af so could be october 

Anna69- Yes im a welshgirl    Are you from wales did you say 

Bungirl - Ive been having weird dreams and sleepwalking badly on the steroids . Iwoke up and dreamt that something had happened to my vision and i could only see in black and white and i couldnt see in colour so i woke dp imagine his face now at 2.15 in morning      and said i wont be going into work i cant see in colour so i got up walked around to his side of bed and looked on his phone as we have a colour pic on his screensaver and said oh pheww i can see in colour dp NOT ammused and muttered FREAK and turned over . omg what is that about      im waking up every night its doing my head in 

Hope all you girls ok and well    

R    xxx


----------



## sarahh

Akvile, pg?  First I've heard of it?  Can only be fairly early as I saw her a few wks ago and she def didn't look pg.  

I phoned Dr G to find out the answers to our 2 questions we put to him on 2 August at our follow up and he still basically has not found out the answers and told me to phone again next week.  I'm not going in to details but they are not particularly complex issues but serious to us and he told us when we saw him on 2 August to phone him later that week - we did & no news, he phoned back and said he would deal with it as soon as he got back from hols, I phoned today thinking I'll leave it till the end of the week as he would be busy having been on hols & nothing.  It seems as soon as you are out of a cycle that is it, you are on the "back burner".  I know things have to prioritised but this is ridiculous.  Sorry for the rant ladies. 

Lou - good luck for the scan on Monday   
Mousky - good luck for your scan too   

Hi to everyone else, 
Sarah xx


----------



## Bling1975

Hi girls, I hope you all are well. I am just back from London and my first Ivig drip and just wanted to check in and ask some questions.

CLS - your numbers look good. They are better than mine and Dr G called them excellent.

Sarah - I hope you get your answers, I think Dr G is still on holiday mode, he was a bit confused when I was in. Or maybe he is just really busy and stressed.

Mousky - thanks for asking. Went to the IVF clinic today and my eggs are ready so I will have the transfer next thursday (embies are 6 days old).

I went to see my swedish GP/gyn today and he is so sweet and really wants to help. I got NHS prescriptions for the Clexane and prednisolon and LAB papers for the Hcg tests (not normally done here) without questions. Then we got talking about Ivig and IL. He was not keen on the Ivig as it is experimental and so expensive, but he didn't say no to the IL. But they don't have that kind of service at his clinic so I have to find someone to give me the drip. But he said that if I had an instruction and referral from Dr G the local hospital should do it and he will write me an NHS prescription and back Dr G up if they call him to ask about it.

Do you think Dr G can sort one out for me? What do you get when H&H does it for you, just the handwritten prescription or some kind of instructions?


----------



## agate

Bling: have pm'd you.


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi Ladies, 

I have been posting on the poor responders and Jinemed thread for while.  As you can see from history I have been unsuccessful getting pregnant with both my own and donor eggs.  I have now turned to looking at getting my immunes tested.  I am seeing Dr Gorgy on Monday and I am really hoping that I will get some answers.  

I have a history of non rheumatoid arthritis and have had an odd thyroid condition identified.  My TSH levels are very low but thyroid levels are normal.  

Anyway I am sure I will have lots of questions for you lovely ladies once the blood test results are back. 

I have already spoken to Sobroody and Shellie G about what to expect when I see Dr G but any other advice would be greatfully recieved.  

Thanks

Zahida xxx


----------



## Chicky Licky

Sarah - can understand your frustration! I've experienced similar. Think you just have to keep on at him! Irritating though isn't, especially when these questions are so important to you to find out the answers on!   Have fab holiday hun! Hopefully you can get some answers before you go so it's not on your mind. xx

Mags - thinking of you honey. Got everything crossed for Lister to work their magic for you!   

Zahida - good luck for Monday!

Hi to everyone else
xx


----------



## agate

zahida: have you seen the immune faq on the investigations and immunology section of the board?


----------



## hart2hart

and good morning,

I remembered reading previously that some of you take protein drinks daily.  Just wondered at what point in your cycle you started this.  Was it at stimms?

Have booked phone consultation with Dr G today @ 12:30; keep coming up with questions to ask him.  Quite excited now that I may be able to move forward with tx.  

Hi to everyone

h2h xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

anyone know what's up with Dr G's today? have called 4 times, just rings out, no answer, no answer machine or anything....
is there an alternative number at all?
just want to book an appt for next week - is very frustrating when the phone is not answered and you can't even leave a message   

Suitcase
x


----------



## agate

hart2hart said:


> I remembered reading previously that some of you take protein drinks daily. Just wondered at what point in your cycle you started this. Was it at stimms?


stimms + 2ww and then into pg if you are a) at risk of ohss or b) too nauseous to eat real food.... and also when bf if you are struggling to get your calories up too.


----------



## hart2hart

Hi Suitcase,

Can't actually answer your query, I telephoned approx 9am earlier today and Akvil answered.

I do hope everything is OK though because I have booked a telephone consult for 12:30 today.

Hope you manage to get through soon.  

h2h

 xxd


----------



## suitcase of dreams

looks like it was maybe a problem with my mobile phone, just called from landline and got through, so that's all sorted


----------



## bangles

Suitcase, twas nothing to do with your phone.  They are incredibly busy.  I had a 2pm phone consult booked today.  I started ringing at 2, and no-one answered - rang a few times, and phone was finally picked up at 2.15.  Felt like I was late for an appointment, but just couldn't get through.  Akvil said he was still in an appt, to ring back at 2.35 - he was still engaged.  So she said they would ring back which he did at about quarter to four.  But in the meantime I tried again a few times and either it wasn't picked up or it went to a messaging service which basically said 'I am not taking messages - goodbye.' and cut you off!!!

I am really down because I have to cancel my humira and LIT tx, for about six weeks, while I take bleeping antibiotics for hidden C - great.  Can't envisage cycling again until December now.  So fed up (sorry - this is going to be a bit 'me, me, me.')  Dr. G said he would post the prescription (worried how long that will take to get here).  Any advice anyone on where to get the hidden C meds from - are they expensive?  Sorry no personals much - too depressed and miserable to be cheery.  B x


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Ladies my HCG levels went from 118 on Tuesday to 643 today, is that too big a jump or does it not matter? 

P xxx


----------



## ells

Pigloo, that sounds right to me hun, they are meant to double every 28 hours so working on that basis its 72 hoursish later so pretty strong levels.

Bangles, can you try your GP for the AB's?  Sorry you have had a bad day I hope your weekend makes up for it hun   .

Ells


----------



## Pigloo

Ells I though they were meant to double every 48 to 72 hours?

Pigloo s


----------



## ells

I think thats only as a guide but so long as they are going up its good hun.  How are you feeling?

Ells


----------



## Pigloo

Ells - Not too bad, just odd twinges and cramps but I think its prob normal

P xx


----------



## ells

Totally hun.  Whats the next step?  Drip? and when's your next scan?


Ells


----------



## Pigloo

Ells - Had drip yesterday and got 7 week scan on 3rd Sept, then if all ok got to get NK bloods re -done with Dr G 2 weeks after that.

P xx


----------



## ells

Not too long to wait then hun    you will have to come and join us on the pg with immune issues thread   .

ells


----------



## Pigloo

I will   

P xx


----------



## hart2hart

Bangles, I had the same problem as you today.  Phone consult booked for 12:30.  Rang solidly for up to an hour and the phone never got answered.  Mean time I sent a fax saying I could not get through so would it be possible for someone to call me to confirm if the consult could still go ahead.  

Eventually Akvil rang me from Dr Gorgy's mobile to say that they were having new lines installed and it was creating a problem and everything should be OK for me to ring back at 2:30p.m.  When I did he was running late with apts!

By the time I did get to have my consult late afternoon it only lasted 10mins before he said "OK I'll put u back to my secretary" - to pay £120.  I was a little frustrated by the time I did get through that I fluffed my lines!  Fortunately I understood most things that he said to me because everyone on this thread had already explained to me earlier so I at least understood what he was saying.  Thank you all very much.  I would still be lost if it wasn't for all of your help and advice.

Dr G is suggesting clexane and steroids but   silly me did not ask what dose and when exactly I would start, although I know it will be once I start stimms.  He is also suggesting IVIG or ILs 7-10 days into stimms.  He said he will decide later, I don't know what criteria he will use to decide though because neither brought my NK down by much.

I am happier now though because there is nothing to stop me going ahead with tx this cycle.  

Hi to everyone.


----------



## bangles

Yes, they told me it was something to do with phone lines.  I know this may sound a little anal - to say the least! - but before I speak to Dr. G. I write a list of questions and print it out.  Then when I'm on the phone, I scribble down the answers, (although I struggled today with the names of the drugs he was prescribing).  It does actually help.  Thanks for the supportive post Ells - I fear my weekend may compound today's developments (or should I say setbacks) as we are levelling floors (dh is a Virgo with ME/chronic fatigue - this is not good = a desire for perfection combined with the inability to achieve it oneself).  Also, if bleeping Tesco don't send those day out vouchers I traded my clubcard vouchers for LAST SUNDAY (max. 5 working days!!) Monday's adventure trip out with three boys may turn into a complete disappointment.  Wasn't last Friday the 13th  B x


----------



## DND

Missy Minx how are you, have your AF arrived?

Pigloo, it must be good sign that HcG is high. 

I wish that we can clone dr G and have one of him each of us. 

I have a question about viagra again: I am starting with stimming tomorrow evening. Dr G said that I have to start with viagra at the same day. But I do not know when. Shall I start in the morning or after the first injection in the evening?


----------



## deegirl

Hi girls I can confirm that phone lines in dr g's were up the left today as I was in for ivig. The waiting room also seemed full for most of the day so a busy day in there! Hope everyone is well.
Dee x


----------



## Bling1975

DND - great idea!!!

I hope it worked out well in the end for all of you trying to get hold of Dr G.

I just have a few quick questions about Ivig and [email protected] Does anyone know what they charge for 30g? And is it possible to have a it in Scotland or Ireland? I am thinking about going to Edinburgh or Dublin next time just for a change of scenery as I have been to London 5 times this year.

I found it so painful at dr G that I don't think I could go through it again and that's why I am considering [email protected] Everyone I talk to asks why he put it in the most painful place (on the side of the hand above the thumb). I have had IVs before on top of the hand or in the crook of the arm and it never felt like that.

But I am still hoping to get a Swedish clinic to do it for me, I wish we had a [email protected] service!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Bling - I always have my drip in the top of the hand - I just ask Dr G to do it there   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Mousky

Bling - I'm supposed to have IL next week with Dr G and I'm getting really scared now    I obviously don't like getting jives but never really had a major problem. Does it hurt all the way? Or just the prick?   


Suitcase - top of the hand? I usually have IV in my arms?   



Pigloo - great numbers!     


Bangles and H2H - sorry to hear it was so difficult to get through today. Glad it worked out    Bangles, have you checked the C thread? Most ladies are not delaying their tx anymore and are combining AB with d/r+stimms. Good luck!   


Have a nice weekend, everyone!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mousky - personal choice, I find it less painful/irritating in the top of my hand (I have quite prominent veins there) but others prefer the arm/inner elbow....you can just ask Dr G to do it where you want   

Suitcase
x


----------



## Bling1975

Mousky - Just don't let him do it on the side of the hand by the joint above the thumb. On top of the hand is fine.

I am still in a bit of pain and it hurt really bad for about 20 min after the prick and then every time he changed the bottle as he had to massage it. But maybe I was just unlucky and it hit bad. But my mum had the same experience when the tried to prick her there.


----------



## ells

I have mine in the crook of my arm and its never hurt,  Dr G puts it there for me too.  I dont have the best veins but havent ever had any problems.

Ells


----------



## T0PCAT

Agate - I will check out the FAQs 

thanks


----------



## Mousky

Girls, thank you for the tips    Since we've started this IF journey, I've been poked and "jived" everywhere - just like all of you - and I sort of got used to it    but I do want to keep the discomfort to a minimum    I think I might just try the arm


----------



## SaffronXXX

Hi girls,

Goodness a lot of chatting going in here! So lovely to see you all  

pigloo - Wow what a great rise in hcg! Defo a sign of strong pregancy. Good luck for the scan on 3rd Sep. I found the wait bet OTD and the first scan really hard. Hope the time flies by for you my lovely.

CLS - Lovely to see your post. You have been in  my thoughts my lovely. NK result 7.2% with ILs, 99.9% for Bcell IgG sound good and all the other results seem borderline too! Good luck for your app wiht DR G on Mon so that you can plan another cycle hunni  

ratsy - so sorry to hear the it wasn't meant to be this time. Your new clinic sounds absolutely fab. I agree all those little touches all help us to relax when we are cycling. Our private clinc has a nice waiting room and they always offer teas and coffees and I feel v relaxed there too. Roll on brand new cycle with brand new clinc for you.    This will be tour turn hunni

ells - pot pouri = biscuits lol You made my day!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh we love you sweetie

mag - hope your migraine is better. Hurrayyyy you are starting in Sep! Not long to go till you start! You must be getting excited!

bangles - I had the same trouble with LIT app too. Akvile told me that they advice all their patients NOT to book any accommodation or flight till they call you to confirm the app date nearer to the time. The lab has to organise donnors etc first and there could be last min changes. In fact they called me about 2 weeks prior to the ''booked'' app and told me that they have to postpone it by a week. I had no choice but agree to it but I can imagine it can be hard to change dates for some people as they need time off work etc. In my case tho I had to cancel my LIT app in the end as I was in hosp with OHSS and too ill to tarvel  

missynix - Hope AF turns up soon and you can get things going! How are you feeling?

h2h - my hidden C took about a week and half to come back  

mousky- how are you doing hunni? Good luck for your scan next week!

bunagirl - 9 out of 10 is great!! Hope you get a good number of blastos     I have had a poor sleep for weeks even after starting to take steroid in the morning. I put it down to the stress of the whole process though. There is a lot going on emotionally and it's not surprising our sleep suffers   Try to rest as much as you can, even if you don't actually sleep. It does help  

Sarah - Sorry to hear that you have had a frustrating time  Hope you get the answers to your questions soon. Have you started the count down to your holiday yet? Thinking of you hunni

Bling - It makes such a difference when you have a good GP and your new GP sounds lovely   Sound like you are being v organised re px etc and v focused! Well done hunni

zahidaE - Good luck for you app on Mon. Make sure you take a written ttc history of yours with you, along with copies of relevant tests, even if you have already posted them to Dr G. He sees a lot of patients and sometimes he might not have them in front of him so it's good to take these just in case  

Sx


----------



## SaffronXXX

Silly me!!!!!!!!!!!! So many personals to catch up that nearly forgot to add my update!!!!!!!! doh!

We went for our first scan yesterday  I felt physically sick in the waiting room so I was glad we were seen almost straight away. We saw sacs, 2 foetal poles but one heartbeat. The second twin is measuring smaller both in terms of foetal pole and sac so the con reckon this one is not viable. The bigger one, however, is right on size and with a v strong heartbeat. We were so so relieved. They told us to try to get another scan in 10 days time with NHS but if not they can scan me for free. Bless them. I really love my clinic. I can't fault on them at all. They have been brilliant. Hopefully we get a better idea of what's happening in 10 days time. Meanwhile we are v v happy that we saw at least one hearbeat. I know it's still early days but it feels like we are over one of the major hurdles.

Big hugs to you all   

Sx


----------



## MissyMinx

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all having a fab weekend.  

Saffron      congratulations on getting to your first scan, and how wonderful to see a heartbeat.  So sorry to hear the second twin may not be viable,    am so pleased that your one beanie is looking strong and a good size.  Here's to a healthy and happy pregnancy for you.  xx

Pigloo - congrats on such an amazing HCG.  x

Bling, they often take blood from my wrist above my thumb because my veins are so rubbish - you're right, it hurts!!  It's good to know that Dr G will do the drip where you ask him to.  Hope the next one is less painful for you. x

Ells, how're you doing? Hope you're well and not currently eyeing up any more tasty looking household decorations     

Agate,    to you and Kitten.

Mousky, good luck for your drip next week. x

CLS, will be thinking of you and hoping Dr G can help you on Monday. 

DND - how is stimming going?  I hope you're ok - sending those follies a million    growing vibes....

Bangles, sorry to read you're feeling down     The best of luck for your AB's.  Sending you a   

H2H - good luck for your hidden C results.

ZahidaE, I hope your appointment with Dr G goes well.  Sending you   

Bunagirl - tonnes of       for your embies.  

Hello and    to DeeGirl, Mag108, Ratsy, Sarah, Louise, Suitcase of Dreams, Zeka, and all the other F&G ladies.  So sorry to those I've missed.

AFM, there's no sign of AF yet - why won't my body play ball?!!!  I did think that maybe AF was on her way the other night when absolutely I lost the plot with DH, over his shoes of all things  .  He has a habit of leaving them on the living room floor, and I seem to trip over them on an almost daily basis.  It's one of those silly bones of contention between us, and it really does irritate me, but normally I just let it go.  On Thursday night though, he didn't move them quickly enough after I'd nagged him several times about them.  So unfortunately - after I'd stumbled on them for the second time, one pair was pegged into the back garden in the peeing down rain, where they remain now, and the other pair were launched forcibly up the stairs as DH made his way to bed, hitting the backs of his legs.     I never do anything like that, but I was absolutely seething/enraged/furious with him in a completely irrational manner; he said that if I were a dog, they'd have put me down for that kind of behaviour!  I'm much better today, but I can still feel an underlying simmering kind of irritation, so I'm hoping that's PMT, and I'm not just being a complete */$%" 

I've cracked on with the housework this morning, and I've bleached the kitchen within an inch of its life and tidied and cleaned the whole of downstairs, dusted throughout, windows cleaned, floors mopped and all surfaces scrubbed.  The house smells like an isolation unit now - it's so clean.  I can guarantee with absolute and complete certainty though, that no-one will drop in for a coffee until it's been reduced to its normal level of general chaos and messiness!

Have a fab weekend you lovely ladies.

Huge    to all.

Em.x


----------



## ells

Saffron - congratulations hunni, I think you may prove the doctor wrong on the second one hun!!!!

Em you have been busy hun   .  My DH has the same irritating habit and then moans at me for not watching where I am going   !!!  I hope your AF shows up soon sweetie.   

Ells


----------



## MissyMinx

Ells   DH tells me it's my fault for not watching where I'm going too!!!!  Despite the fact I might be carrying armfuls of laundry so that I can't see my feet, let alone the floor...  I swear - it's like running the gauntlet trying to get across our living room if he's been left alone in there for more than 10 minutes.  The mess he creates is astonishing!!  

x


----------



## ells

Em     , I call it my daily obsticle course!  Who needs an army assault course!!!

Ells


----------



## Louiseb26

Saffron big well done again lovely   

Em you made me   with the shoes.There must be so many of us that can relate to that I'm sure.I actually threw my DH work boots in the bin...he said I'm a loony and needs help...  he has never left them there again.Wishing your af shows her face real soon for you.

Lou xx


----------



## hart2hart

Hi girls,  

A always lots of chatting going on here! Lovely to keep up with you all, although I have to admit I sometimes find it hard to remember what stage you are all at!

Pigloo - I hope the time flies by for you for your scan at beginning of Sept.

Lou - hope all goes well for your scan on Monday.  

Ells - I have to admit I looked at the website of Ratsy's new clinic to see whether it was biscuits or pot pouri and it did make me smile.

Bangles - I can echo what Mousky has said, having posted on the C thread and listened to what all the other ladies have said although I haven't got my hidden c results back yet, I have contacted my clinic and am starting DR on 6th Sept.  I really didn't want to delay treatment and if necessary will combine ABs with DR + stimms.  Hope you are feeling a little better today.  

Mag - is it Sept. you are starting tx too? or is that me confused  

Missynix - Hope AF turns up for you soon.  Know what you mean about the shoes.  Everytime I turn round DH has left something lying around, even empty crisp packets right next to the bin! 

Saffron, congratulations on your first scan, and how wonderful it must have been to see a heartbeat. 

DND - hope all went OK starting your stimms today.
  
Mousky- Good luck for your scan next week

Bunagirl - Thinking of you and looking forward to hearing a good number of blastos      

zahidaE - Good luck for you appt on Mon.

Sorry to those who I have missed.  Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

h2h xx


----------



## DND

I laughed when I read your stories about your DH's shoes  . I recognize myself, however, I have not thrown them yet.   

H2H, Thank you I started yesterday with the syringes. That's fine but I have more trouble with viagra. Have any of you had side effects of viagra? I awoke in the middle of the night with cramps in my calves, palpitations and horrible headaches.   So I took my third tablet after 8 hours but woke up because of the same symptoms.   Is it less side effects when taking them vaginally?

Many hugs to all of you.


----------



## deegirl

Hi girls been trying to catch up on post on iPod but it's so very futtery! Hope everyone is well. Ratsy so sorry this wasn't your time. Bling you were asking if h at h operate in Ireland or Scotland. I live in Northern Ireland and I know they operate there. I got the ivig on fri at dr gs and I agree it was really sore getting the cannular in but once it was in I was ok. The Viagra pessaries seem to be working girls, my lining was already 8mm on cycle day 8 and it's always been under 8 on cycle day 10 before. This keyboard is so small. Sorry for short mge!
Dee


----------



## deegirl

Dnd I just read your post. I've had no side effects with Viagra pessaries. Hope your nasty side effects settle down. 
Dee


----------



## DND

Congratulations Dee  . Nice  that it works! Have you managed to find an accommodation? I seem to react  very strongly to any medications.   I'll just try to survive the side effects  or use the pills vaginally. Thinking just how  will I manage to keep the pill in place during the day? With a tampon maybe? This is not easy.


----------



## deegirl

At my last clinic I was told to take an estrogen tablet vaginally and inserted it at the same time as cylogest pessary so not sure if that helped to keep it in place. Yes we did get accom thanks lovely wee place in great location!


----------



## DND

By the way I came up with something else. My headache and muscle cramps (which I still feel despite pain killer) may have to do with prednisolone withdrawal. Did you quit abruptly after about three weeks (if you did not get a plus)? I have actually stepped down for 5 mg until Thursday (5 days).


----------



## deegirl

Yes that may well be the case although I have heard that oral Viagra is more likely to cause side effects, I read that on dr shers site. With regards to prednisolone I was on 25mg per day and my clinic told me to reduce by 5mg per day ie wean off over 5 days.
Dee


----------



## DND

thanks Dee, lucky that you are logged


----------



## agate

muscle cramps can SOMETIMES be helped by taking a magnesium supplement - works for me anyway.


----------



## hart2hart

Hi Deegirl and DND

Perhaps going to ask a silly question now   .  How did you know you would need extra support / medication for your lining?  Is your clinic very good in regard to regular checks etc., from memory the only check I had with my first ICSI cycle on stimms was when checking size & no of follicles to arrange EC date.  No one ever mentioned lining size or anything like that.  

Having read Agate's FAQ over and over, I noticed this was mentioned as a reason for having a uterine biopsy if you have had problems with developing a normal uterine lining on previous cycles.  I am not sure I would know if I had a problem with this on my first cycle because I don't think it was measured or checked.

h2h xx


----------



## DND

Agate Hi, how are you and your baby? Has she gained her weight now? Thanks for the advice on Mg. I usually do not have the muscle cramps but I take a combination of Ca and Mg to prevent osteoporosis and have better bowel function. Mg actually helps me when I'm constipated and also protected me from the kidney stone that I have had for two years ago. I took 2.5 mg prednisolon now and already it feels better in my head but not in the legs. Just sit with a nice foot bath.

H2h  I have noticed that my period has become thinner. Then it has been shown that the lining was not thicker than about 6 mm before ovulation in the natural cycle. At IVF it was 6 mm when GP done the scan day 6 (i asked him, it is because of that I know). According to Dr G ( and de Beer) it is a bit thin. Furthermore, my biopsy showed POD 7-8 but it was 12-13 days after ovulation. I wanted estrogen at last IVF but the answer was NO NEED! So none of my doctors thought that the lining is thin, but I told this to Dr. G and he gave me viagra without much more discussion.


----------



## agate

h2h: most clinics will measure your lining each time they scan you from at least day 7 of stimms onwards. they should be looking for a normal thickness and a 'triple stripe' appearance because its been shown that the chance of pg is reduced if the lining is too thick, too thin or doesn't have a normal looking structure.  Some clinics don't bother to measure it at ET because they consider its too late to change it and because it may 'compact down' between EC and ET - the critical measurement is around/just before EC.

Maybe they measured but didn't mention it to you?  Maybe the measurements are in your clinic notes? you could ask for a copy?

DND: we are still struggling a bit with the feeding and her weight and its getting me down.  Feels like 3 steps forward, 2 steps back all the time.


----------



## hart2hart

Thanks Agate.  I shall telephone tomorrow and ask if it is in my clinic notes.

Sorry to read of the troubles you are having with Kitten's weight and feeding.  I wish that we could help you the way that you help us all.  Perhaps it helps though to know so many people are thinking of you and send you all their love.  

h2h xx


----------



## agate

thanks... I am still staggered by the prezzies and the cards.... and some of the ladies on here are so creative and talented with handmade things.  gosh!

I've added a bit more on lining stuff in the faq - but I'd guess that your clinic either don't check because they don't bother to treat lining issues (seems unlikely  - even 'basic' clinics seem to offer at least progynova (estrogen - very common drug because its routinely used in medicated FET) if lining is skimpy - although probably not vaginal viagra+estrogen (which is supposed to be more effective)), or they checked your lining and didn't mention it.


----------



## deegirl

Agate, lovely to hear from you on the forum! Can I ask where I can find the FAQ section. Hope baby kitten makes good progress soon. I guess the worrying never reallystops for us ladies.

H to h - agate has answered your question regarding lining. Hopefully they didn't mention your lining because it wasn't a problem. 

Dee


----------



## agate

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.msg3904712#msg3904712


----------



## suzy2204

Hi,

I have been reading for a while and wondered if I could join you.
I have just had my 6th failed cycle with no implantation again.  
I am thinking of contacting Dr G as even tho my consultant has found nothing I think there must be something as I have never been pregnant naturally or through tx.  Its very frustarting as we always have quite good embryos put back.  Last time we had a day 3 transfer and we had an 8 cell and 9 cell put back and they were both grade 2.
I was wondering if I need to be referred to him or if I can just phone up and make an appointment myself?  

I would be grateful for any information that you can give me. 

Thanks
Suzy xx


----------



## agate

Hi suzy: in the faq http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.msg3904712#msg3904712 if you look under A for appointments you should find the info you are looking for - but basically you can just phone up and book an appt with his receptionist.


----------



## suzy2204

Agate,

Thank you,  I will have a look now.

Suzy x


----------



## deegirl

Agate - I'm pretty speechless after Reading your FAQ thread, when did you get the time to put that together?! You are truely amazing. Thank-you.
Dee


----------



## hart2hart

Hi Agate,

Following on from yesterday's posts I have contacted my clinic and you were right, they measured but didn't mention anything, I suppose because I did not know to ask.  My lining, (I think she said day 10) was 13.2mm.  So obviously I don't need any extra support there!  I have read your new section on lining and notice good is 9-12mm.  

Would this still be classed as good or would this possibly be regarded as too thick?

The nurse on the telephone mentioned in passing that less than 8mm would have to be referred to a Dr, which I knew from reading your FAQ, but she said there is nothing to say that too thick would have an adverse effect. 

 h2h xx


----------



## agate

9mm-12mm is usually quoted as the normal range, but 13mm doesn't seem to be regarded as a problem - and chances of pg do not drop a lot until something like 15mm... bear in mind that the normal range is quoted for between EC and ET - and once you start on progesterone support (or ovulate), progesterone can result in some compaction of the lining... but it doesn't sound as though you have a problem with thickness - although it would be nice if the notes stated that the lining was trilaminar (triple lined).


----------



## sal2

hi to all, can anyone help me with my uterine biopsy results? waiting over a week for dr g to get back to me so got them faxed to me.

1. late secretory endometrium with exogenous progestational effect.
2. 0 cd57 cells identified
3. Rare foxp3 cells id
4. no evidence  of necrosis/inflam/hyperplasia/atypia

commnet: while 0 cd57 are identified the frequency of foxp3 is rare suggesting diminished stromal regulatory activity. suggest progesterone may diminish t regulatory cells.

thanks in advance,im lost, but somethings up


----------



## agate

sal: there is stuff in the FAQ under U for uterine biopsy.

but basically

1. late secretory endometrium = biopsy from end of cycle with exogenous progestational effect = looks as though you have been on progesterone supplements
2. 0 cd57 cells identified = this is good - no uNKs
3. Rare foxp3 cells id = not so good - you don't have many foxp3 regulatory cells 
4. no evidence  of necrosis/inflam/hyperplasia/atypia = all good - no dead tissue, inflammation, overgrowth, or anything abnormal

commnet: while 0 cd57 are identified the frequency of foxp3 is rare suggesting diminished stromal regulatory activity = your foxp3 regulatory cells are fewer than normal. suggest progesterone may diminish t regulatory cells = the author is wondering whether you are taking extra progesterone and whether that has caused your foxp3s to be fewer than normal.

i THINK normal Tx for this would probably be ivig (maybe ILs) to try to immunoregulate rather than immunosuppress - but the good news is no uNKs which is important


----------



## Mandchris

Hi all
Sorry ive been AWOL but i have been very negative and was terrified!
Anyway saw one baby with a beautiful heartbeat ,measuring exactly 6weeks as it should. I must admit I was convinced i wouldnt see a heartbeat today, so emotional















Have to get through next two weeks now for another scan im sure this will be a looooonnnng pregnancy









Agate - thinking of you and Kitten   
Sorry no personals at the moment, i will be back
Good luck everyone ! 
Mandy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ells

Mandy whooo hooooo!!  Congratulations on the scan   , now rest up and enjoy the next 8/9 months!!
Hi to everyone else hope you are all well.  Had my last retest today    I expect to have one more drip which wil hopefully be IL's and that should be me done on drips!!!  Sounded busy in the drip room as Dr G's.

Big    to you all.

Ells


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi Ladies, 

I had my appointment with Dr G this morning and he was great. We are having the following tests:

Natural Killer Screen
MTHFR, Prothrmobin, Factor V
Cytokine TNF and INFN ratio
LAD
DQ alpha 
Vaginal swab
Semen culture and sensitivity
Hidden C.  

It seems pretty comprehensive.  Lets see what the tests throw up.  Dr G also mentioned having a hysteroscopy too - is this necessary as I have already had hystosalpingogram in the past and it was all clear

Z


----------



## agate

hsg will only tell you whether the uterus is roughly normal shaped (e.g., whether there are large fibroids) and whether the tubes are open.  the hyst puts an actual camera up into the uterus so can look for much smaller problems like inflammation or dodgy linings, scarring, polyps and smaller fibroids etc.  Whether it will reveal anything new though - there is no way to know.


----------



## SaffronXXX

Congratulations again to Mandy  XXX

z - my IVF clinc spoke about hysteroscopy too and I managed to get it done a week before I started downregulation last cycle. My IVF con said that there is a Belgium study done which suggested that havig hys can improve the IVF outcome. The reason for this seems unclear. My NHS hospital con who carried out the procedure also said that it can improve the chance too. If you can squeeze it in before your next tx, it may be a good idea 

Hope you are all well.

Sx


----------



## hart2hart

Congratulations on your scan today Mandy.  I am glad it went well for you.

Z - I am very new to this thread too.  I have only just got back my results from the tests you mention and with everyone's help finding my way through.  Dr G did not mention having a hysteroscopy to me during my consult with him.  I haven't had it at my clinic either, as I am a worrier though I am beginning to wonder if perhaps I should.  I only had a hycosi to check that my tubes were open.  

I doubt there will be time for me now to arrange one as I start down regulation for my next cycle on 6th Sept.  

My IVF clinic never spoke about having a hysteroscopy as part of my tests to check for any abnormalities. I really think they see failures as "bad luck".  Would anyone advise that perhaps I should have had this or does it depend on your inidividual history, for instance symptoms such as heavy periods or mid-cycle bleeding?  

Thanks for any advice and suggestions.  I know I am probably reading too much into things.

Hi to everyone 

h2h xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Bling1975 said:


> I found it so painful at dr G that I don't think I could go through it again and that's why I am considering [email protected] Everyone I talk to asks why he put it in the most painful place (on the side of the hand above the thumb). I have had IVs before on top of the hand or in the crook of the arm and it never felt like that.


As a nurse he probably uses the easiest vein to cannulate you, ie the inner elbow, or the top of the whumb/wrist sometimes called the anaethetists friend. The back of the hand is supposed to be more painful than the crook of the elbow but I prefer it. As him to use EMLA anaesthetic cream you can apply before you go, or local anaesthetic spray
L x


----------



## DND

Agate I'm very impressed, not only by your knowledge, but also how you find the time to write down as much information that help us others so tremendously.  I am so sorry to hear that you and baby are struggling as much but it is important that it goes forward. I hope you all will feel better soon. 

I have to commend Dr. G about his reply to my last emails but his response is unfortunately very vague.  I asked for some advice on viagra / prednisolone but he referred me to my regular physician and said that they would be best to judge.  I'm disappointed for if I had been able to get help in Sweden I would not come to Dr. G . He just confirmed my suspicion that my muscle pain can be due to withdrawal of prednisolone, but he does not say what to do to reduce symptoms.  Do you have any suggetsion? I'm worried that my pain will increase the cytokines.  I am now on day four in the stimming and if everything is OK on Thursday I will start with prednisolon again.

I also sent a question on Viagra to Dr. Sher, but his answer was _"I wish I could advise you,,,but respectfully it does not work effectively when taken orally and it can produc side effects"._ His colleague Dr Fish added following _"Vaginally might work better, but Ther may be an issue of absorption from the talbets and less they are crushed. The doseing would be inconsistent."_ Does he want me to crash the pills? Anyway, I have begun to take Viagra vaginally now . Some of you have done in that way and it has worked, right? If I crash pills how do I enter the powder? Any suggestions?


----------



## Pigloo

Mandy congrats on getting a lovely heartbeat, I know how nervous you must have been feeling 3rd Sept can't come soon enough for me!

P x


----------



## sal2

thanks agate for replying to me, so I take it I dont have to take humira TG.. Hope your well and looking after yourself and babs
thanks again


----------



## hart2hart

Hi DND

I need to contact Dr G via email and notice that you have emailed him recently.  Did you use the email address on the business card?  How long does he take to reply?

Thanks for any info.

h2h xx


----------



## agate

he often takes quite a while to respond to emails - maybe try fax?


----------



## hart2hart

Thanks Agate.

Whilst writing, I noticed your posts to ZahidaE in regard to hysteroscopy.  Is this a standard investigation for some clinics or does it depend on an individual's history/symptoms?

I read that a lot of ladies have had this as part of their investigations but until I started posting on FF I had not heard of it and nor had it ever been mentioned to me at my clinic.

Thank you so much for all your advice.  You always put my mind at rest.

Hope things are well for you.   h2h xx


----------



## ells

Strange question ladies...... can anyone recommend a good endocrynologist in London or the south?  And... do you think that Dr G would see someone on immunes unrelated to TTC/IVF?

Ells


----------



## Chocolatebox

Hello Ladies

Hope you don't mind me joining your thread.

I had my first consultation with Dr G on Friday and forgot to ask him how an IVF cycle with FGA works? as i understand the IVF would have to take place at another clinic? who would do the monitoring and would Dr G have overall control of the cycle?

Sorry if this has been answered elsewhere, i can't seem to find any info, just trying to prepare myself "mentally" for another cycle... i haven't even had my blood tests done yet! lol!!


I would also like to say a massive thanks to Agate, the resident "oracle" for her fantastic FAQ info.

x


----------



## Chicky Licky

Ells - I've heard that Dr Conway is a good endocrinolgist based in London.

All the contact details etc are on reply no 340 by Clarabelle 34 on this thread:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170023.330

Hope this helps! 
Shellie (with new name on here!)
xx


----------



## DND

Yes H2H, I wrote to him on his e-mail adress. The point is that you have to write very short message. He has not answered on my e-mails with new items but when I hade question about the ongoing treatments I recieved his answer-very short and not always clearly but anyway. It usually takes about two days before he answers.


----------



## Newday

can iask those of you who have taken fish oils and cucurmin how long did you stay on it for?
Dawn


----------



## ells

Thanks Shellie - like the new name Chicky Licky   .  

Dawn, I am still on eskimo oils and turmeric.  Started them both before my last cycle.

Ells


----------



## Pigloo

Ells - Does your eskimo oil have added Vitamin E?  I have ordered mine and they all seemed to have Vitamin E added.  I need toi check my pregnacare as that has Vit E in as well, don't want to end up taking too much?

p x


----------



## agate

Starfish9 said:


> I had my first consultation with Dr G on Friday and forgot to ask him how an IVF cycle with FGA works? as i understand the IVF would have to take place at another clinic? who would do the monitoring and would Dr G have overall control of the cycle?


monitoring at Dr G's - he would have overall control of everything except the embryology. the EC, embryology and ET would take place at whichever clinic he is using for their facilities. He would normally meet you there for EC and ET and do the procedures for you.

Pigloo: Vit E should be kept low as there is some evidence that higher consumption of it can lead to heart problems for baby- but it is hard to avoid in supplements - it is sometimes hidden as 'antioxidant - tocopherol' or something like that.

H2H: hyst is more standard at US and european clinics than here (private medicine lead) ... I think. Here it would normally be done up front if they already suspect issues e.g., you have endometriosis, have multiple failures, multiple miscarriages, blockages on HSG etc.


----------



## ells

Pigloo yes it does hun, I have been on the Zita West Supps so hopefully I havent over done the vit e!

Ells


----------



## Pigloo

Ells - Well, I will check the levels in My Zita West supps and in pregnacare and see what has the lowest doesage in. 

Agate - thanks for that info hun x

pigloo x


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

Ells - How you doing lovely hows you and bubs hope your well ,  

Lou- congrats on your scan hun whoo hoo youve done it    And thank you so so much for the lovely flowers and chocs i loved them they cheered me up and made me    I  miss you on here you havnt been on for ages   

Congrats to all the ladies who have had there first scans   

Deegirl - Goodluck for your cycle with DR G glad your enjoying your time in london   

Well im off to DR Gs on sat to start again and hopefully get a new px ,Hope all you girls are well   

R    xxx


----------



## Newday

Can I ask a question re gestone. 100ml injections do they come already filled or do you have to draw it up out of a vial? or most people prescribed 100ml? as there was talk about putting me on 50 does this sound right?

Dawn


----------



## ells

Hi Ratsy - sweetie    good luck for Saturday I hope you get lots of info and a good plan of attack.  This will be your cycle huni.  We are all doing fine, but my PGP (pelvic girdle pain) is causing me mega probs and the physio is getting me a special belt and suggested I use crutches    as my knees are shot to pieces.  Made me feel like such an old lady but they so seem to help so going to give them a go.    You will have to keep us updated on your new clinic - and the buscuits   .

Deegirl sounds like you are making the most of your stay.  I have everything crossed for you huni   .

Hope everyone else is okay this evening.

Ells


----------



## agate

Newday said:


> Can I ask a question re gestone. 100ml injections do they come already filled or do you have to draw it up out of a vial? or most people prescribed 100ml? as there was talk about putting me on 50 does this sound right?
> 
> Dawn


don't think you mean 100ml!
100mg is pretty typical for Dr G but a lot of other clinics use 50mg. Comes in glass vials that you draw up into a syringe.


----------



## Pigloo

Dr G prescribed me 100mg and it came in a glass vial that I have to draw up.


----------



## Louiseb26

Ratsy you are so welcome my lovely.I will be still popping in to say hi and to see how your all doing.I'm so excited about your new clinic...sounds fab.Good luck at Dr G on sat...have you wrote all your questions down   Stay strong my lovely...you can do it    

Ells poor you...sounds really painful Hun.You sure have been through it. Your profile picture makes me think that your so small and tiny for some reason   What is the belt for?   


Lou xx


----------



## ells

Hi Lou, I wish small and tiny   .  The belt is supposed to pull my hips in to stop things moving/pulling apart too much which should help hip and back pain.  its also supposed to lift the bump up a bit to help with weight distribution.

Dawn the gestone is easy to draw up I was given two lots of needles pink and green - pink to draw and green to stab.  It helps being in vials as you can warm it up in your bra before to make it a little easier to inject.

Agate how are you doing huni?  How is K doing with feeding?

Ells


----------



## Newday

Thanks for your replies 
does it come in boxes of 10?
Dawn


----------



## hart2hart

Good morning to everyone.

A short while back I recall reading a few posts about how much fluid you should drink through the day, in particular milk as well as water.  From memory I think this was important during stimms.  I always try and drink 2l of water each day anyway but am conscious that I don't ever drink milk.  

Can I ask how much milk I should add to my diet each day?

h2h xx


----------



## SaffronXXX

Newday - I am on 50mg gestone as I have never had issues of bleed before OTD etc. It comes in the box of 10. 
Ratsy - Good luck for your app on Sat hunni XX

SX


----------



## ells

H2H I was always told try to drink at least a pint of milk, eat 60 g of protein and 2-3 litres of water.  

Dawn, my gestone came in 10's too.

Ells


----------



## hart2hart

Thanks Ells,

I couldn't remember whether it was a pint or a litre of milk!  Am I right in thinking I should be drinking this now or is it only more important at stimms?

h2h xx


----------



## kdb

Hi Ells - I can vouch for Dr Conway being a fab endocrinologist - takes a fertility perspective which is just brilliant.

I saw him privately at London Medical in Marylebone - he is there Monday a.m. and Thursday p.m. (till late!).  He has been really helpful in doing all the tests I've asked for, and more.  Happily answers my A4 page of questions, explains things well.

The clinic is uber efficient; nurses great; you get all your results posted out to you quickly and copies of letters to your GP, etc etc.  His secretary there is Maria - ask to speak to her to make an appt.

Agate - hope you and K are doing well.  An FF of mine had similar trouble getting her little boy to put on weight, and she felt harassed by the health visitor - but she persevered and he is now a chubby little buddha baby    xoxo


----------



## hart2hart

Absolutely gutted, hidden C test has come back positive  

Dr G is arranging my px, Akvil has asked me to call tomorrow to speak with him, but obviously this will cost £120 as it will be classed as a phone consult.  

For those ladies who tested positive, did you have a phone consult with Dr G or did you manage to just get your px.  I am thinking that really I need to speak to him in regard to the pill regime, etc. so there is no way round the phone consult.

It just seems a lot of money as I know the call will only last 5 mins.

h2h xx


----------



## deegirl

Newday - I am with dr g and he has prescribed me 50mg of gestone to be taken in the morning. Then a cyclogest in the evening. Everyones different so you should check. 

Ells - hi! You're always so cheery in spite of what you're going through. You seem like a really sweet person! I hope things improve, from memory my cousin went. Through something similar and had to use crutches also. She's fine now though. Had my egg collection today, got 15 eggs. 

Agate - hope things are brighter with you and kitten.

Ratsy - all the best for your forthcoming treatment.

Hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals but difficult on teeny keyboard on iPod!


----------



## Pigloo

Deegirl - 15 eggs Wow! Hope you get some good fertilisation from that bumper crop   

P xx


----------



## Bling1975

Hart2hart, I am so sorry about the positive result. But try to view it as a good thing. It might be the answer to why you failed before and after treatment it will all be ok.   

Deegirl, thats a fab result. You must be so sore but very happy!   

Tomorrow is the big day for me, very nervous that none of our little ones will make it.


----------



## hart2hart

Deegirl, what a great result.  You must be really pleased.   for a good fertilisation rate.  

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Bling.  Thanks for the support re. hidden C.  You're right it might just be the final piece of the jigsaw.

Hi to everyone.


----------



## deegirl

Bling - all the best for tomorrow. Will be thinking about you!

Pigloo - thanks, not getting excited just taking it all as it comes.


----------



## Chocolatebox

Agate- many thanks for your quick response. 

xx


----------



## bunagirl

Hello everyone!    
Well, we flew out to Spain on Sunday afternoon and had 3 five day blasts transferred on the Monday!    It was a little nerve racking as you never know if things will actually get that far, but from 9 embryos we had 6 excellent blasts, 3 transferred and 3 in the freezer.  We certainly never thought that we would get any to freeze so feel particularly lucky.    
So, now I am 2 days past a 5 day transfer.  Dont feel a thing yet, just a bit windy.   
Trying not to symptom check (Yeah right!) and keep myself busy so I dont go totally doolally  .    DH did leave another sample whilst out there incase this round of blasts dont work  .  
So, test date for me is 6th September but will test earlier as they were 5 day blasts, fingers crossed and      that this has worked!  
Deegirl -     
Bling -    


Ells - Hope you're not in too much pain and are able to take it easy.   
Sorry for no more personals, still trying to catch up, my word you can talk on this thread.  

Bunagirl. XX


----------



## Mousky

Ladies   


H2H - sorry to hear about your C results. It's pretty shocking, isn't it? But it's really common    I hope you can clear it up asap without the nasty side effects    


Ells - your pain sounds so nasty! I'm sorry you're still struggling with that    Hopefully the clutches and the belt will help you     I'm glad to hear you only need one more IL    


Dee - 15 eggs, that's really nice     for a beautiful fertilization rate and lovely embies    


Bling - I was just going to ask about you    I have everything crossed for you, your DH and your blasts      


Bunagirl - 3 blasts on board? Plus 3 in the freezer?    They sound gorgeous!     All the best for your 2ww.


ratsy - I'm also going to Dr G on Saturday for IL. Maybe I'll see you there   


How are the new preggers doing? Lou, Pigloo, Zeka, Mandchris, Suitcase, Saffron     


Sarah, Shelley or Chicky Licky    - how are you?   


Agate - I hope you and baby K are doing fine   


A big    for everyone I've missed. It's hard to keep track, sometimes   


Well, I had my 2nd scan today and lining is already at 8.5 but I'm still spotting a little bit so I'll take the Progynova until Monday when I'll have another scan. Cons reckons ET should be Friday or Saturday


----------



## SaffronXXX

h2h - sorry to hear about the +ve hidden C results :-( Hope anti B can clear it in no time.

deegirl - well done!!! Wow 15 eggs! You must be so so pleased. Figers crossed for good fertilisation report tomorrow!

Bunagirl - congratulations on being pupo with 3 fab blastos! Woooo whooo! So so pleased for you! Also, 3 blastos on ice is great news too!!! You won't need them tho  Keep up ells's famous mantra darling - THIS HAS WORKED I AM PREGNANT!

bling - Good luck for tomorrow. Sending lots and lots of positive vibes for your lovely embies hunni 

mousky - Awww sounds like it's all coming together. Not long to go. You will be just fab my lovely. Hope the weekend's rest and the progynova will help and the scan on Monday goes well. 

Hi to everyone else!

Big hugs,

SX


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

Ells - aww bless that sounds painful    I hope they can do something to help you    aww and you never moan you just get on with it your a trooper lovely   

Lou- Hope your ok lovely   

Mousky - My appointment is at 10 i like to get there early so i can get back early what time you going 

Deegirl - brilliant 15 eggs thats fantastic hope you get good fertilisation Goodluck lovely   

Saffron , agate choice , bungirl ,starfish,hart2hart ,pigloo,newday,soz if missed anyone hope your al well   

R    xxx


----------



## ells

Bunagirl - wow wow wow 3 great blasts huni - ohhhhh this is just going to be perfect, and you know what I reckon you could just get 3 out of 3   .  Its great that you have 3 in the freezer ready for when you will need to add to your brood.  THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT.

Deegirl - whooo hoooo 15 eggies.  I hope the lab have some good sexy music on tonight.  Lots and lots of luck for the call tomorrow.  let us know how you get on. 

H2H It is important for stims part, but I think I remember someone saying once to start a little bit before stims as it gives your eggies a head start.  Sorry to hear about the Hidden C but like the girls have said its another part of your jigsaw.  I am sure the phone consult will get everything sorted.

Kdb thank you for the recommendations on Mr Conway, i will pass on the details.  its actually for my aunty and tell her to contact Maria.  She needs a good doctor, she has been having lots of problems.  I will email her in the morning with all teh details.

Mousky, not long hun until ET.  I hope the spotting stops hun.   

Bling good luck for tomorrow sweetie.  I am sure all will be great.

Ratsy, Chicky Licky, Agate, Sobroody, SarahH, Mags, Saffron, Lou, Pigloo, Mandchris,     .  Hope you are all well lovely ladies.    

Hi  to everyone else.   

Thank you for your wishes on the PGP, getting the crutches tomorrow so hope they will make a difference.  I am hoping my retests will be back on Friday so that I can plan my last drip!!!!
Hope you are all having good evenings.

Ells


----------



## Mousky

Ells - really hope the CRUTCHES (not clutches    ) help!        for good retest results   


ratsy - I'm supposed to be there at 9 but now I'm a bit worried we'll be stuck with the holidayers    I hope people are leaving London, not getting into    Should see you there, then   


xx


----------



## ratsy

Mousky - wil be lovely to see you again i know they are doing road works around london so were leaving at 6 just incase traffic 

Look forward to seeing you sat   

R xxx


----------



## Louiseb26

Hiya Ladies   

Ratsy Good luck for sat.Shame we couldn't meet up Hun.I want to hear all about it.Hope you don't get caught up in the traffic   

H2H I'm sorry to hear about the hidden c test.Like the girls said,i bet this is the last of the jigsaw you need Hun. Chin up lovely.Dr G will sort it all out for you   

Dee well done lovely    you have a football team there.I'm sure there doing the disco as we speak   

Bunagirl Big congrates on being PUPO...i have everything crossed for you   

Ells my lovely.Really hope the crutches help and take some of the discomfort away...poor you   How are you managing to get to work?

Mousky Hope all goes well on sat.Its all come round so quick. Safe journey down   

Sarah How was the holiday? Bet our all nice and golden...I'm jealous.Hope its done the trick and your all steam ahead Hun   

Chicky Licky I still think thats a brilliant name for you   Hope your doing ok Hun   

Agate Hope you and little kitten are doing ok and things are settling down with her feeds now   

Saffron,pigloo,Mandy     

Lou xx


----------



## DND

Bling - I have everything crossed for you, your DH and your blasts    

Dee - Congratulations to your eggs, Hope some if them are you future baby 

H2H - sorry to hear about your C results. But as other ladies said see that like an answer to why you failed before. After the treatment you chance will be much higher. 

Bunagirl - All the best for your 2ww.  

Ells - Nice with only one more IL.  

ratsy - Good luck on Saturday.  

Musky - nice to see you again. Which day on stiming did you do your 2nd scan? It is nice that everthing is OK. 

Agate-  Hope you and the baby are doing ok.  

Sarah, Shelley or Chicky Licky, Saffron. Mandy, Suitcase, Lou, and everyone I've missed a big hug.   

I have just come from my first scan on day 6 (I take the 6th syringe in the evening) and there are about 13 oocytes larger than 8mm, so it is quite OK. But my lining is just 6 mm, this time too. I was hoping for at least 8 mm. Now I'm worrying if VIAGRA has effect and if my lining is damaged after all m/c.   I regret that I had not done one more hystero before this IVF  . That one I did for 2 years ago did not show any deviations but I had m/C residues which were removed at the same time. After that I had thinner periods and was pregnant just once (naturally-chemical pregnancy) and failed at 2 IVF (Before it was easy for me to be pregnant). I do not know if I still can trust the hystero. My GP said that 6 mm is OK and does not want to give me any estrogen. 
What is your thickness after six days of stiming?


----------



## CLS

Wow – so much posting since I last logged on! I think it will take me a few hours to catch-up with all the reading before I can even contemplate doing personals!

In the meantime, I have a few questions to ask you ladies regarding your fertility treatment.

After losing our little angel in the very early stages, my DH and I are now starting to think about next steps. We’re keen to try again one last time and are considering changing clinics.

Our first 2 IVF’s we did at Hammersmith and ACU as they were both NHS funded and limited to where we could go.

We then started our 3rd treatment at ARGC but changed as we had such a bad experience and are not keen to go back there.

That then led us to Dr. Gorgy with whom we had both immune tx and ICSI. Our EC and ET were done at London Women’s Clinic. 

For our next clinic, we’re keen to go somewhere that (a) has previous experience with immune treated patients and (b) that does Aneuploidy screening of embryos for any chromosomal imbalances.

We live in London and while we are open to clinics outside of here, my Chronic Fatigue makes it difficult to travel – not only fatigue but it also worsens my side effects. 

So I’m keen to get feedback and recommendations from you ladies since you are all undergoing some form of immune tx.  I’m also interested in hearing from anyone who has or is currently doing a cycle with the Lister as I’ve heard alot of good things about them, especially for women over 40 like me.

Any advice greatly appreacited, thanks in advance!

Celia


----------



## Bling1975

We are now pupo with a beautiful little blast that waved to us from the screen. We are so happy that they only needed to take out one so we still have two little ones on ice. Now it is just 8 days of hell until we know.     

Lots of   to all of you, we wouldn't be here again if it wasn't for your kind support!


----------



## hart2hart

Bling, so pleased to hear your news.  Congratulations on your PUPO status. 

   

h2h xx


----------



## bunagirl

Hello ladies!      


H2H - So sorry to hear about your hidden C results, hope you can get this sorted quick smart.  This is going to be my next step if this tx doesn't work for us.


Dee - Amazing result!  Hope it all goes well for you.  I know what you mean about being cautious.   


DND - Good luck with the lining.  Six days is still early, your lining will get thicker.   


Bling1975 - Yay!  Another PUPO lady!!!  When do you test?  I've been told the 6th of Sept, but as I had 5 day blasts put back I think I may test a little earlier.


Ells - How you doing my lovely?  Got your crutches yet?   


Ratsy - Good luck on Saturday, hope the traffic is kind to you.


Mousky - Hope your scan goes well on Monday, not long now till transfer.   


Saffron - How are you doing?  Any more scans lined up?


AFM - Am 3dp 5 day transfer and I dont feel a thing, not a sausage, nada, zilch b*gger all!!!  I dont even feel bloated from the progesterone.  (.)(.)'s feel sooo normal.  Surely I should be feeling something as they were 5 day blasts, wouldn't they be implanting now?   Am starting to lose any hope and my mind already!!!    Sorry for the whinge. Promise I'll be more positive tomorrow!  


Hello to all the lovely ladies I've missed, Louise, Chicky Licky, Pigloo, Mandy, Suitcase, Agate, CLS and everyone else.


Love to you all.
Bunagirl. XXXX


----------



## Bling1975

Bunagirl - I didn't really feel a thing the times I actually was pregnant, it was the same as when I wasn't. 

I am doing bloods on the 4th and 6th but wont get the results until the 7th when my gyn is back in the office. Will probably pee on a stick on the 4th. My clinic thinks I should wait until the 11th but that is ridiculous and I need more Ivig if I am pregnant so that is not an option. But I haven't told them anything about Dr G or the drugs I take, I have a separate doctor that I talk to about that.

I hate this waiting


----------



## bunagirl

Hey Bling - think I will book my bloods too, not sure when though as we go away for the weekend on the 3rd to the 6th as its our 6th wedding anniversary, so maybe before we go away.  At least I can have a glass of Champagne if its a BFN.   


Good luck to you Bling and this is for us                                                  


Bunagirl. XXX


----------



## Bling1975

It will be our time this time!!!  I hope you get a BF anniversery


----------



## DND

congratulations Bling, so nice news

I have got E2 to 4620 pmol/L which is too high according to GP. I don not know what it means but and how it can influence implantation and everthing. I am sad and dejected. Have you some idea...


----------



## ells

Bunagirl    THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!!  I didnt have any symptoms at all in the first week absolutely nowt it wasnt until week 2 that I thought I was feeling something but put it all down to the meds.
I did get my crutches today - it was really embarassing going in for them as they looked at me in a    way until i explained.  They were really lovely though but the crutches need a good clean.

Bling congrats on being PUPO huni, sounds like you have a good strong blast on board.  Hope you get your bloods sorted out.

Deegirl hope your call was good news today and you have a nice crop of embies dividing away.

CLS,  I remember looking into the Lister if this cycle didnt work and they do have immune docs there but they dont follow the Beer protocol like Dr G but they do seem to get good results.  Have you posted on the Lister thread?

DND sorry hun not sure, is this to do with your oestrogen levels?  If so sounds like you have good number of follies.  As the other ladies have said your linning will get thicker before ET hun. 

Hi to everyone else hope you are all okay.  DH jsut made tea so going to sign off for now   .
Ells


----------



## DND

Thank you ells and bunagirl I hope you are right, 
Yes  ells it is my estradiol level on day 6.


----------



## ells

DND my levels were high, at the scan and BT 3 days before EC they were 16000+ one of the highest they had seen this year, I had 30 follies at one point but ended up with 19 eggs from 26 follies the other follies were too small.  I remember my GP saying that my levels were really high and he had never had anyone with such a high result.  I am sure someone else will be along soon to give you more info and correct me if I have got my wires crossed.   

Ells


----------



## agate

DND: doesn't high E2 just mean that you are stimming a bit quickly?  won't your clinic reduce the meds a little and/or coast you down til it drops a bit?  don't know what the actual measurement is supposed to be though.

Celia: sorry I don't know much about choosing a clinic in london.


----------



## DND

Agate: thanks as allways.   How are you and kitten? My clinic has actually reduced the dose to a half and I am not sure if such a drop could affect negatively the development of the eggs. High E2 will not be good for implantation either, according the paper. I have been negative from the beginning of the stimulation, and this does not make me more optimistic.   

Ells, sorry I do not know what BT is? Did you need to lower your medic? I guess that you told me about your last cycling with pregnancy as the result?  

Are there any of you who have had to lower stiming dose and still managed to become pregnant in the cycle?


----------



## bunagirl

So sorry DND, cant help you with your querie I'm afraid, I'm sure someone will be along who does though.


Ladies, I had 3 five day blasts transferred on the 23rd of this month, do you think the 1st of September is too early for a blood test? 
 


Bunagirl. XXX


----------



## Bling1975

Bunagirl, the 1st sounds perfect. Isn't that 14 days past ovulation?


----------



## ells

Bunagirl that would be 9 days post ET wouldnt it?  I reckon you could do blood tests?  Remember THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT.  How are you feeling huni?  

DND - BT = blood test, and yes it was this cycle where I got my BFP.  

Ladies, I got my restest results back and they are looking really good.  I may even get away with not having to have one last drip but they have all come right down, the only ones that are a little high are my 50:1 at 15.4 and my CD3 which is 97.4 but this one has always been high and just doesnt want to budge. I am really pleased as I thought they were going to be really high.  

How is everyone else this morning?

Ells


----------



## bunagirl

Bling1975 - Yes that would be 14 dpo, think I will go ahead and book my BT's.    How you feeling?     


Hey Ells!  Thats wicked news about your test results!!!  I'm really chuffed for you!   


AFM - Feel a little more positive today, still feel pretty normal, although am getting ever so slight AF pains down below, but other than that nothing.  Am trying to keep myself busy and not focusing too much on what is or isn't going on with my body!!  Easier said than done as we all know.  


Love to you all
Bunagirl.
XXXXX


----------



## DND

Thanks Ells. shame on me   , I could count out what BT is  . However did you had any OHSS, dose lowering or other instructions? Some people says that drinking water and milk prevents OHSS so I start to drink very much. I do not know if the immunology treatment had to do with this because I had never had so high E2. From yesterday I have been on antagonist injections (orgalutran) so I hope that they will lower my E2. Today I have litlle pain and feel bloated. Is that normal?

Sorry for no personal...big hello


----------



## Mousky

Bling - that's really great     


Bunagirl - sending you some      as well   


DND - I'm actually doing FET so I'm on estrogens (progynova) for building the lining. I'm sorry to hear you're having all these problems. Hopefully it will all be OK with the new dose   


Ells - so glad to hear your results came back OK


----------



## sarahh

Hi all, trying to catch up since I was last on but you've all been busy....chatting!!!  Haven't got time at present to catch up but will try. 

Good luck to all those on 2ww     

Dee - 15 eggs, wow, fab numbers.  

Ells hon, hope the crutches help.  Are you being signed off work? 

Saffron - hope that scan next week shows a second hb for you    

Lou - haven't been on hols yet, going next Friday    

DND - Cath34 had high E2 levels (but I don't know how high) and she had to lower dose and coast - she had BFN on that cycle but BFP with the frozen cycle following with the embies from that cycle....... I think my level was about 4000 on day 9 of stimms last cycle.  

AFM - we have decided to use our local clinic where we had successful tx with DD again (and where Ells got her BFP from!) and support with immunes from Dr G; they have said that I should try antagonist protocol which is completely new for me so I'm a bit nervous.....  they also said that my amh of 14.2 is absolutely fine and that the "bands" of fertility/amh levels are not that accurate; additionally they did an antral follicle count and I had 18 (as opposed to less than 10 last year with Dr G Didn't think it was meant to change??).  I'll be starting with next cycle when we are back from hols so I now have something to look forward to    when we get back !!!!  Can't wait for those injections again.... ooohhh  especially the Gestone .....  hold me back someone .....    Ok, you all know what I mean!!!  Even though I won't be seeing Dr G much I will still be lurking on this thread though so you'll all have to put up with me for a bit longer !!! 

Hi to everyone else i've missed - I simply can't catch up with everyone's news!! 

Sarahxx


----------



## ells

DND     I did have OHSS but this was kept at bay with a tablet they gave, but I cant remember what it was called I think it was cabergelin ? which really helped as I managed to feel comfortable before ET.  With my dose on stims, I was on 150iu of gonal f but it got reduced to 125iu after my 1st scan.  With protein I drank a protein shake with milk every morning from stims until about 8 weeks pg as its supposed to help with eggs and then with ohss but my water intake was around 3l a day.  I didnt drink any fizzy drinks at all and made sure I had a glass of pineapple juice, pomegranite juice and red grape juice every day but they were watered down quite a bit as they are quite sweet.

The bloating and 'soreness' are probably your ovaries growing your follicles, do you know how many you have now?

Sarah    hey hun I reckon the clinic will work their magic for you too again.  As for the crutches, they do help when I am doing a lot of walking but I havent been using them all the time, I feel a bit stupid TBH but will be taking them tomorrow if we head to Winchester or Alresford - I want to check out the Long Barns new shop   .

Bunagirl, glad you havent gone    yet !!!  The non symptom spotting is a killer isnt it.  Have everything crossed for you sweetie.

Dee really hope all is okay sweetie  .

Evening to everyone else hope you are all okay.
Just going to hit the sack!!

Ells


----------



## DND

Sarahh. Fantastic results. Congratulations. My last IVF was with the antagonist (Orgalutran). It resulted in five nice embryos. E2 at day 9 was 3600 pmol/L. There is less risk of OHSS with antagonist. I run almost the same protocol now, and I hope that the antagonist does so my E2 does not increase so much. Hope you have a wonderful holiday. By the way, I thought that lot of us here do IVF elsewhere than at Dr G's clinic?

Ells, dear, thank you very much for your encouragement.   I missed your post with the tests. Your values seem to be OK. Immunology is well different during pregnancy so it is good that the values have not risen. Nice to take down with drugs. I asked my GP if I should drink more now when E2 is so high but he said it does not matter. Is that the advice of your doctors? It would not surprise me if our doctors do not know that either.  Did you use anatgonist?

By the way, I have lot of acnes. Is it due to estrogen?

Bunagirl, the symptoms have always confused me again and again. And those four times I have been pregnant it was totally different than when I definitely thought that I was pregnant but was not. I keep my fingers crossed for you.   

Saffron I am thinking of you. Good luck next week   !


----------



## DND

sarahh I forgott to ask you about the unit of your E2 value.

According to the article that I mentioned earlier women younger than 38 years should be between 3000-4000 pg/mL and those over 38 years 2000-3000 pg/mL when the HCG syringe is taken. Pregnancy chance reduces when the value is over 4000 or below 1000 pg/mL. (*pmol/L=pg/mlx3,7*)


----------



## SaffronXXX

Hi everyone!

sarah - Been thinking of you so it was lovely to spot your post hunni. A relaxing holiday will do you great and you will be ready for the brand new cycle! Your AMH sounds fab and wow 18 that's a super number for antral follicle count!!! Sounds like all those fab eggs are getting ready nicely and things are looking v positive for your next cycle. Keep us posted! 

bunagirl - I had my blood test on 9dp5dt so your OTD sounds spot on. Don't worry about lack of symptoms sweetie. I had none up until 5dpd5dp when OHSS kicked in. Apart from OHSS sighs though, I had virtully no other symptoms. No sore boobs no nothing!  I am sure your embies are snuggling in nicely right now. Hang in there, not long to go hunni XXX

bling - yay congratulations on being PUPO! So excited for you my lovely 

DND -  I wouldn't worry about the E2 value and the pg success too much hunni. ells and I are the proof that high E2 levels did not interfere with the pg outcome! My E2 level was above 4000 on day 7 of stimm during my first cycle, above 4000 on day 8 of stimm during my second cycle. I had OHSS both cycles. The first time I had OHSS, my E2 level was highish but the cinic was not that concerned. I had 26+ follicles but only 10 eggs from that.  I reacted badly to hcg trigger and also additional hcg shot a week after the EC (my clinic use hcg for implantation support).  This time though, I skipped the second hcg shot as the clinic felt the additional hcg shot would put me in the risk of getting OHSS again.  The clinic nearly put me on Cabergoline too but they didn't as it wasn't doubling as fast as the previous cycle. I suspect the double dose of metformin had helped to keep OHSS at bay this time. I must say OHSS this time was far worse as it was caused by the embryos implanting. I did not have early onset OHSS this time and symptoms only started after 5dp5dt. Unlike early onset OHSS, you can't really prevent late onset OHSS.  

Some Dr think extra protein helps with OHSS but some don't but like ells I have been drinking a pint of skimmed milk every day. (also one organic egg a day during stimm) I had really bad cramps in my legs after OTD both times and I read that it is caused by protein seeping into tissues due to OHSS. That makes sense why we need extra protein. Also, it is not uncommon for Dr to give OHSS patients protein injection as the condition worsens. So yes, keep drinking milk and eat more protein! (I think both ells and Lou were taking protein shake? I couldn't face it myself though...)OHSS is not something that all Dr know about so I wouldn't trust advice from a normal Dr unless he is a gynaecology consutlant who is used to dealing with the condition. The hospital consultant I had in my local hospital took trouble to come in to see me at weekends too when i was admitted there as he said it's such a specialised condition that other Dr in the gynaechology unit cannot see to my case. 

Re on adjusting stimm. This time I had stopped stimm on day 10 and had 3 days of stim free period prior to EC due to the high E2 level. Your clinic should be able to advise you on the possiblity of reducing/stopping stimm depending on how your follicles are doing and how your E2 levels are rising from one day to the other. 

I know it's a bit worrying when you are told your E2 levels are high but hopefully your clinic can advise you on things and you can avoid getting OHSS. If you need to chat, don't hesitate to PM me hunni

Love to everyone else

SXXX


----------



## SaffronXXX

Sorry, ells forgot to add. Your retest results are looking good   Hope you get a good consultation with Dr G on Tue XXX


----------



## DND

Saffron, thank you very much for your encouraging message.   It helps a lot to hear others' experiences. Unfortunately I am not satisfied with my doctors but I realize that I am in their hands now.   What worries me is that a "distance" doctor does the tests, IVF makes 300 km from home and the the hospital clinic we have 500 meters from home is that one I do not trust for a money. Well I have to go to them if I get OHSS?! I wonder in what units is your value: pg/ml or pmol/L. It is a bit confusing with that units.   Hug   .


----------



## hart2hart

DND & Saffron, I have been reading your posts with great interest because I did not even have E2 levels tested by my clinic on my last cycle.  After starting stimms I simply had one scan to check number and size of follicles.  If certain no. where over a certain size (17mm if I remember correctly), they then arranged for egg collection.   Can't help but worry that maybe their monitoring just isn't thorough enough.  

Bunagirl,     thinking of you.

Ratsy, Mousky, Bling   hope all is OK with you.

Big   too everyone.

h2h xx


----------



## SaffronXXX

DND - I think it's pg/ml. I know some studies say there is an association bet high E2 level (over 6000pg/ml)and dimished egg quality/implantation rate but this was NOT the case with me at all. We had ended up with 6 top quality (mostly 8 cell) embryos on day 3 with our first cycle. We put 2 back and 4 frozen. It was our choice not to go to balsto then but if we did the embryogist felt a few of them might have made to blasto. This cycle 5 made to balsto, 2 put back and 1 was frozen. 

h2h - who are you cycling with? It sounds like your clinc uses different monitoring process. In my case though monitoring E2 level was crucial as otherwise they would have just kept me on stimm for longer and they wouldn't have known I am at risk of OHSS. As my review letter said my profile did not present as being typical patient who are likely to be at risk of OHSS initially.


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

Ells -Fab news you wont need another drip    rubbish news bout crutches look on the bright side you can just point at what you want to your dh     

Mousky - lovey to see you today   

Well girls i had a lovely relaxed consultation with DR G today he was lovely i said to him get on you with your trainers on ,He was relaxed and listened and went through my notes and answerd all my questions , He advised me not to start tx for another month as my inlaws have recently had trouble with there cooker its been given off carbon minoxide and high ammounts and we went there a week before tx i asked him if it could affect  fertility tx and he said yes as its poison gas in your blood so ive got to wait ,He gave me my perscriptions so im all sorted ready   

Ladies - Another thing i asked akvile if its true shes pg and she said yes she is 3 and half months aww bless her i love akvile she said who told you ff i said yes and she laughed   

Hope all you ladies are well   

R    xxx


----------



## ms_dee

Hello

Yes Akvil is pregnant but she is not the only one, the other lady working in the office (forgot her name) is also pregnant. Dr G hopes that Akvil can work till January and it seems that the other lady will also go around that time on mat leave. The book keeper will help around the office. He did not find yet a replacement but hopes he does soon so that she can be trained properly. Only when things go well again (office staff wise) he will allow the book keeper to get pregnant again as she has expressed the wish to become pregnant soon  .

I was there this week for my first LIT. So I asked him as I was curious  

He did give me eight shots in each arm right below the elbow. I told him that I was scared of syringes and he said well then it is good that I will not use the syringe provided by the lab as they hurt way more, I bought smaller ones and it will still hurt but less than the big needle. I was very grateful but still it did burn like I had fallen in a nettle field.


----------



## ells

Ratsy    glad the consult went well.  I bet you are now raring to go.  

Great news about Akvile.
Has anyone heard from Dee since she had EC?  

Ells


----------



## SaffronXXX

ratsy - so glad to hear you had a good consultation with Dr G. Sounds like you are all organised! Does this mean you are starting in October time??

Mrs Dee - "fallen on a nettle field"!!! Oh that sounds really sore!!! Well done you for getting LIT out the say though! You were so brave.

Hey sounds like there will be lots of pregnant staff at FGA!! They really are a fertile clinic! Akvile is so sweet and I really wish her well for her pregnancy. We''ll miss her when she goes on maternity leave though!

Sx


----------



## ratsy

Hi girls 

Saffron - Yes im hoping to start october time im all ready i have been eating chocolate tho so as from tomo no more    i havnt eating loads of bad stuff i ate a pasty for the 1st time in months it tasted disgusting i could taste the grease so im glad thats put me off wish chocolate would taste greasy     

Ells hope your ok on them crutches 

Ladies i think we should all ask akvile to sit on her seat its a lucky chair by sounds of it    hope your all well and enjoying the bank holiday 

R    xxx


----------



## DND

What a fun idea Ratsy.  Mmmmmmmmmm  chocolate, wine, cappuccino, tasty cheese, pasionerad six ... wonder if I will ever live normally again.  

I wonder what did you get for the instruction about aspirin before EC?


----------



## ells

DND if Dr G told you take aspirin, it s normally to be taken every day.  If you are on clexane you should try and take it at the opposite time of day to the asprin.  I didnt take the clex and asprin the day before EC but restarted after.   .

Ratsy, the crutches are qutie hard to get the hang of because you have to lead with your worst leg and keep forgetting    but I am getting there.  Feel like a bit of a fraud though as I dont have my leg in a cast etc but they really do help.  Make the most of your last few days of chocolate   .  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all enjoying the weekend   .

Ells


----------



## wanabemum

Hi all

Havent been on in  a long time as had to have surgery and decide on what to do next, finally decided to cycle again with Dr G protocol and with Lister. 

I will be travelling over to London for EC and ET and am wondering does Dr G supply the IL and what cost? Will he do IL at short notice as not sure when I will be there for EC so cant book it yet.

Also on the prednisolone do you not take the tablets on day of EC and then resstart next day or do you take them day of EC?

Wishing you all best of luck and thanks for any advice

X


----------



## agate

wanabemum: if you go to the investigations and immunology section, there is a post called immune FAQ which has the answers you want under I for intralipids and C for corticosteroids... but yes, Dr G will usually be able to do ILs at short notice - so long as he is not on holiday or something - best to check with his receptionist for the period you think you are likely to need them.  Ils is about £350 with Dr G and £285 on a prescription from Dr G with [email protected]  You don't normally stop steroids for EC (only blood thinners) but as you have to take them with food, you might need to wait until later in the day than normal until you are allowed to eat.


----------



## bunagirl

Hello ladies hope you are all enjoying this surprisingly  sunny Bank Holiday.   


Thanks to all of you for your well wishes and thoughts on this grim 2ww, Mousky, Ells, DND,SaffronXXX, Hart2Hart.     


Ratsy - Glad your consult went so well with Dr G and fingers crossed for your next tx.    


Wannabemum - I had IL's with [email protected] a couple of weeks ago and it cost me £505, they told me their costs had gone up to cover the cost of the nurse for the length of time she/he has to stay with you.   


Ladies can I ask a couple of Q's?  I rang my doctors surgery to see if I can book my HCG blood tests and the nurse said that they only take your urine sample and send it off where the lab tests it and take your hormone levels from that!  Can they measure your HCG from urine?  Am I being a bit dense   Can I get my HCG done anywhere else, other than my docs surgery? Just thinking IF (and thats a big IF) I get a BFP I need to sort out my IVIG/IL's with Dr G.
Otherwise its a train journey from the Midlands to Dr G.   


As for any symptoms I still have absolutely nothing!  Which is a little confusing as I always get side affects from the progesterone, especially wind, and very sore boobs both of which I don't have   .  I have been getting what is always the start of a headache but nothing seems to come from it, I put that down to the Progynova.  Have also had a few twinges in the ovary area's, a bit like an electric shock?  Again, I can put that down to the meds.  Really dont think this has worked for us this time and feel absolutely gutted as we had 3 really good blasts put back.  Hate the thought of being back to square one again.  


Love to you all on this very tiring, long journey.
Bunagirl. XX


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Bunagirl - don't give up hope just yet. On my failed fresh DE cycle I had terrible wind/stomach pains etc, and BFN. On my successful FET, I had no symptoms at all during the 2WW (although they kicked in with a vengeance at 6 weeks though   ) so no symptoms doesn't mean it hasn't worked - stay positive    

re HCG tests - I think the urine test only measures for the presence of HCG in your system - so you get a yes or no answer. vs a blood test measures the amount of HCG, so you get a number....and I'm assuming you want the number because you want to make sure it rises over 48 hours before you get IL/ivig done right?
My GP refused to do bloods too so I found a private GP to do it for me. Had to pay over the odds (£175 for 2 blood tests) but it was worth it for the peace of mind and not to have to go all the way to London to the blood lab there (which would have cost me that in train fares etc anyway come to think of it) 
I just googled 'private GP in (name of town)' and there were several - mind you I live in Surrey/Hampshire where there's quite a lot of money so perhaps more likely to find such services here, but I'm sure there would be one somewhere near you

hello and love to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals but really still suffering with nausea and finding it hard to focus on computer screen for too long...

Suitcase
x


----------



## bunagirl

Hi Suitcase.  Thank you so much for your response.  Yes, I do need to know if my numbers are doubling re IVIG/IL.  My doc knows nothing about my tx abroad, I'm actually quite new to my doctors surgery so dont feel that I can tell her about all of my tx(knowing how some GP's can react).   
Anyway am going to google private GP's and see what I can find.
Hope you're not feeling too bad and that your pregnancy is going just fine.   
Thanks again my lovely.
Bunagirl. XXX


----------



## mag108

Bunagirl:     I got my hcg done at an EPU (early pg unit). They dont usually test hcg for any pg apart from if there is thought to be an issue early on ie a m/c or an ectopic. So, carefully sound them out and you may have to tell them that you have pain    and you think you are pg  x


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

Bungirl -Loads of people still get bfp with no symptoms my friend in work on her first had sore boobs had a lil boy just had her second a lil girl and no symptoms what so ever she didnt even think she was pg so hang in there lovely i know its hard its the hardest thing of tx i think ,But its not over till fat lady sings   

Ladies ive got a question DR G has given me another 2 shots of humira i asked when is the latest i can take it as its for unk cells  so i know its still in system he said a month before stimms so can i take it when down reg or should i take it sooner im not sure what to do thanks girls   

Hope everyone has had a lovely bank holiday   

R xxx


----------



## DND

I've been on my 2 scan today (10 days) and there were 15 larger oocytes today, E2 7390 pmol /L. Lining 8.5 mm. So it will be EC on Wednesday. I wish they waited until Thursday, but probably it is best to trust them.

*One thing I do not know how to do.* Dr. G has prescribed clarithromycin (antibiotics) for both of us because I had not done HS-test so that was the idea to take it prophylactically. However, I have done analysis of mycoplasmas and GBS (not ureaplsama) who showed neg. (I had not chlamydia either) and now I do not know now if I should take Clarithro or not. With everything immunosupresive I can easily get an infection and it would be wrong. We called Dr. G today but he was home and could not say anything without my journal. He said to me to decide by myself. If I do not take it and get an infection, I will repent, and I am wooried that clarithro can damage the eggs. Help gilrls - what to do?


----------



## DND

ratsy I had my second humira on the day of my ovulation last month. Dr G said that it was Ok to tray ttc. Unfortunately I did not become pregnant but many people take Humira during pregnancy.


----------



## mag108

uuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmh and arggggggggh.


Indecision is a scourge.


Still trying to decide between Serum (AThens) and Lister (london).
Not much between them... (costs when you factor in travel and hotels similar, quoting the same chances of success).
Serum have a very tailored approach and my impression with Lister from last time is they are fab but not 'tailored'....
BUT travelling to Athens from NW England is a schlep, and will be stressful I am sure. I am just so impressed with Penny at Serum.


Any tips on decision ladies?


----------



## DND

MAg we are two with indecisions


----------



## wanabemum

Thanks for advice girls

good luck to you all

X


----------



## ells

Bunagirl   - THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT!!! I think we have all been there and felt nothing and wondered what this twinge meant or didnt mean, as you know on this cycle I was convinced it had failed and all my symptoms were down to the drugs. You have 3 fab blasto's on board and there is no reason to think that this has not worked for you hunni. Sending you a fountain of       and       . Hope you are able to find a private GP, are you close by to any TDL's? I know they have some sites other then London. I really hope [email protected] havent put up their IL costs, my last one cost me £285 about 2 weeks ago, I only need one more.

Mag's have you got a gut feeling on either one? Can you draw up a list of pro's and con's for each one and see on paper which looks best? It sounds like you have a pull towards Penny  .

Ratsy, huni  I had my last humira jab about 2 weeks before dr'ing I think possibly even later. I wanted to make sure that I had it in my system to sort everything out but not that it would worry me IYSWIM  . I had the dilema of the swine flu jab as well. I cant see why you couldnt take the jabs when you are dr'ing. 

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying whats left of the bank holiday. The weather has been fab!!

Ells


----------



## Pigloo

DND - I took 5 days of clarithro from day 9 of stimms up to day after E/c and I got a BFP

P xx


----------



## Mousky

Ladies,


I hope you all had a good holiday   


ratsy - too bad we're always rushing somewhere and we never have time for a proper conversation/drink/cuppa. I was so shocked to hear about the carbon monoxide thing    I thought your DP looked really frustrated with this affecting your cycle and all    I sometimes overlook how our blokes feel    I so hope October is your time    


Dee - Lala (haven't met her yet) is also pregnant?    I hope Dr G can find someone as nice as Akvile to take care of us when these ladies are away   


Ells - sorry to hear you're still struggling with the crutches    Hopefully, you'll get used to it soon    


Bunagirl - I promised myself I won't do symptoms checking this time    I mean, I'll be on progesterone and estrogen support. I don't see how anything I feel can be real    But, of course, I've been there before and I know how impossible this whole situation is     I so hope you can organize a blood test. I was just told by my doctor he wants to see me on OTD (if I make it that far   ) I figure he'll draw blood and all but I thought it was weird. POAS might give me a hint before that   


DND - I'm supposed to take clarithromycin as well. Dr G and Penny (from SERUM, Greece) told me to start it 2 days before ET (I'm doing FET) I was also worried about it not being safe but at this point I can only hope they know what they're doing. re AB affecting the eggs, I think many clinics prescribe AB for around EC, so I guess it should be OK? Well, best of luck with everything     


Mag - I agree with Ells, you must go with your feelings    It's so difficult, isn't it? All the stress to make the right decision   


Suitcase - sorry to hear you're still feeling so bad. I hope you'll feel better soon    


A big    to all the FGA ladies   


We just came back from the doctor (he works really late   ) and my lining is around 9.2 mm so they're thawing our     on Wednesday and ET should be on Thursday    I'm feeling quite nervous about them not making it    We have 3, so statistically  1 or 2 should make it but it's still scary. Oh, well, let's wait and see


----------



## Desi

Dear Ladies,

Sorry, way behind with catching up on how you are all doing.    
I truly hope all fine?!!!!!!      

I have some quick questions on which I would like to pick your brains:    

1:
Whilst on Puregon for example 300 units per day, do you take 300 in one go or do you take 150 in the morning and 150 in the evening? Does anyone know how Dr. G prescribes this to his patients?

2:
Whilst on Solgar whey protein, do you take 1 serving per day or more?
Taking into consideration that you eat and drink normally during the day.

3:
Anybody some advice on a quick top-up of VitD3? My level is far too low and I have tried to get it in the safe range with supplements, but it only decreased (and that after Summer....when there was some sun....). I have read somewhere that for implantation it needs to be 80 minimum, mine is 47. I have also read that if you come from too low you can not get it right with supplements, but you need VitD3 injections and then keep it up with supplements. 
Any advice somebody?

4:
What is the order Dr G usually says to have IL's and IVIg, if you need both?
First IVIg and then IL's or the other way around?
What are the cycle days he usually says, CD6 and CD9?
I have read it is best to have them 7-10 days before ET, but I have also read some more specific days and an order which one first, but can not find it anymore........  

Please, all take good care of yourself!!!!!          
Sweet dreams.
Desi.


----------



## ells

Mousky, good luck for the defrost huni.

Desi, it doesnt matter which way round you have your drips they are just not meant to be done on the same day.  You need to arrange them for CD 5-9.  On the protein shakes, I think most of us that have taken them have one shake a day to make up our protein count, I guess it depends on what you are eating as to whether you need more or not - you need to aim for 60g of protein a day.

Morning to everyone else hope you are all doing well and that getting up and into work after the long weekend is not tooooooo difficult   .  I know I am struggling!!!
Ells


----------



## DND

Musky, Pigloo thank you. I have started with Clarithro now and I will stop efter ET.  I do not think that D G would give us something which can worse our diffucult situation even more. Both I and DH feel litlle bit strange the first h after intake. I hope that I would not get Candida,which I use to get due to antibiotics.

Desi I did not stimulated with Puregon so I  can not help you unfortunately.

D3 hm, hard to say but maybe eating more fat and go to the solarium (which I do not really want to encourage but ...).

I have had to take 2*IL . The first one on stimulation day 5-7 and the second 9-11. I got drops day 6 and day 10. My EC is on Wednesday and is likely that ET will be on Friday if it does not become long-term culture to blasto        . 

Which day do you take beta-HcG girls? It is fantastic to be able to get support and help from you. Hugs to all.


----------



## Bling1975

DND - did you manage to IL in Sweden or did you go to Dr G? I have a Swedish prescription but no one who wants to administer it. I keep my fingers crossed for you tomorrow! I have beta-HcG booked in for day 14 and 16 post EC/Ovulation, I just hope the hospital will do it on a weekend.

Desi - I was only on max 225 ie and I took it all at the same time.

Mousky - keeping my fingers crossed for you ice babies. I also had 3 and they only needed to take out one so very happy about that.

Bunagirl - when are you testing? I bought two tests today, will probably do the first on Thursday.


----------



## bunagirl

Hello everyone!  Hope you are all well, thanks again for all your support, I love this thread and being able to get answers to my questions its a Godsend!   Here's to Gorgy's Gang!  


Well, trying to get a BHCG up here in Derby is like finding a needle in haystack!   Called my docs to see if I can get an appt with her and she isn't in till next Wednesday!  Called BUPA as they do a private GP service,but, they wont touch you if you are/suspect you are pregnant, called the Nuffield, I need a referral from my GP, called the EPU but got a short sharp reply from the witch at the end of the phone saying my doc needs to refer me     .  So I cannot get a BT for love nor money!   I'm just going to have to rely on  the good old pee sticks.  Think I'm losing it a bit now as this morning when I went to the loo there was the palest of brown discharge when wiping.  Then, when I went again about an hour later there was a small stringy bit, which was also the palest of brown.  Have been getting very crampy feelings and sharp shooting pains down below and am certain AF is on her way.  I always get crampy, sharp feelings just before a period and this feels exactly the same.   


In answer to your question Bling1975, I'm going to test tomorrow AM as that will be 9 dp 5 dt.  IF its a BFP then I will just book myself in for IL with Dr G on Tuesday (we go away to Wales for our anniversary on Fri and not back till Mon) maybe get HCG done then.  This is for you                


Right, I'm off for my scheduled pessary and a lie down (Oh Joy!!) 
Really think I need to have a word with myself!  


Sorry for the me post just feel really frustrated about the whole BT scenario.  Promise I'll be better later.


Love and hugs to you all.
Bunagirl. XXXXX


----------



## Bling1975

I am so sorry to hear about your troubles with the BT Bunagirl. But I will pray for a BFP for you tomorrow!!!


----------



## hart2hart

Quick post sorry girls so not many personals, supposed to be working  

I know what you mean bunagirl, it is lovely to post and get the answers you need and also reassuring and inspiring to read other peoples stories.  Glad to be a member of Gorgy's Gang  !  Sorry to read of you worries and frustrations but really am     for tomorrow AM.

Mag; I hope that you have managed to come to a decision.  Someone always told me "always go with your first decision".  Probably not much help to you!

Thinking of you all  

  to everyone.  

h2h xx


----------



## ells

Bunagirl - I had similar - I put a pad on 2 days before OTD as I was convinced AF was coming but other then a small amount of brown nothing more and you know the rest.  Keep saying the mantra hun THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT.  I will be      for you hun and you will get a lovely result tomorrow.   

Ells


----------



## SaffronXXX

Just popping in to wish bunagirl good luck for tomorrow          I had a day of pale brown spotting on 4dp5dt and again at 5 weeks and I think a couple of girls here have said they had spotting just before OTD or just after. It must be your beans getting comfy  

XXX


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

Bunagirl - Goodluck lovely for tommorow      hope you get that bfp   

Mousky - Godluck for your lil ones defrost    

R    xxx


----------



## Louiseb26

Bunagirl wishing you all the luck in the world for that BFP Hun   

Mousky Good luck lovely   

Ratsy    How you doing Hun   

Big hello to everyone   

Lou xx


----------



## ratsy

Hi lou   

Im ok thanks had a lovely relaxing weekend im just chilling now while dp does tea    salad    im back on the no saturated fat again eating all that choc was lovely while it lasted   

Hope you had a good weekend bet you were pampered by the in laws and your sis   

R    xxx


----------



## sal2

helloo all the ladies,

bunagirl and bling(my friend from dr g's LIT day) Im praying for you both


----------



## Louiseb26

Ratsy Good for you getting DP to do the tea...you go girl  

I had a lovely weekend thank you.Its just a shame it went so quick.

I wish i could have some chocolate   I'm staying away from all that.
Just think,it will be all worth it when you get your BFP Hun.

Lou xx


----------



## Chicky Licky

Lou - I've got to ask....why are you staying away from the chocolate?    

Hope everything's going ok honey. Bet you can't wait for your scan. 

Really hoping I'll be right behind you, albeit a few months late! 

Hi to everyone else
xx


----------



## Bling1975

Hi girls, just a quick question. I had some Swedish prescription aspirin as the low dose is not available here but I am running low so I bought some in London. But the pharmacist asked me which kind I needed, the gastro-resistant one or the dispersible one that you melt in the mouth. I had no idea so I bought both. Does it matter? She told me that I had to ask my doctor, but I just ask you instead as I am sure you are all on them.

Hope you all a good evening! My DH has just persuaded me to wait with testing until Thursday so I am still biting my nails.


----------



## bunagirl

Hi ladies. Thank you all so much for your support through this nightmare of a 2ww.  I think I have a faint positive on a 1st response peestick. Oh my goodness just looked again, def a faint pos.  
Mag108 thanks 4 yr message, going try what you suggested. 
Am going to give Dr G a call and see what he suggests.  
Am shaking and quite scared.  My clinic in Spain gave me a test date for 6th of Sept?
Sorry if post is a bit random but my laptop died on me yesterday afternoon so am having to use my phone. 
Will fill you all later. 
Bling1975 - Praying for you my lovely.
Bunagirl. XXXX


----------



## ells

Whoooooo hoooooooooooooooo Bunagirl!!!  What fab news hunni.  Its still early days then hun and I am sure you will get a nice dark line coming up over the next few days!  Congratulations huni     .  

Bling          


Ells


----------



## hart2hart

Hi Girls,

Good news bunagirl    .  Hope you manage to get hcg done at epu as suggested by Mag.    

Sorry Bling I don't know the answer re.aspirin.  The chemist gave me the dispersible but I am not aware if it makes any difference.  I am sure that someone will be along soon to answer your query.

DND -   thinking of you today and hoping that EC goes well.  

Thinking of you Mousky     

Ells - hope that you are managing to get around better on your crutches.  

Big   to all the FGA ladies.

h2h xx


----------



## petalh

Hi
I have been following this post for a little while after having an appt with Dr Gorgy last week.
I get my chicago blood results in a couple of weeks  
Next decision is wether to have an ivf cycle with Dr Gorgy or someone like the lister or argc   
My question is does anyone know Dr Gorgys success rates. I don't seem to be able to find them on the HFEA website.
I think I'm right in thinking ARGC are ? number 1 and Lister is number 2 in the success rates table, but it is confusing.

   to bunagirl. It really made me smile to read your faint positive, heres   it gets stronger and stronger
Good luck to everyone else too  
Thanks for reading
Helen


----------



## ells

Welcome to the thread Petal.  Dr G wont have any published success rates and he uses a different clinic for EC and ET.  Although I think its probably fair to say he has pretty high success rates.  I cant help you with the choice on clinic's, I think its best to go with who you feel comfortable with.  I am sure some of the other ladies will be along to give you their views.

Bling on the aspirin, I was told that the coated ones are better for long term use and it can cause you to have problems with ulcers, more sensitve stomach etc.

H2H how are you getting on hun?  I am getting used to the crutches but tend to only use them if I am going out and about.  I tend to find that it is a lot worse in the afternoon.

Hi to everyone else   

Ells


----------



## hart2hart

Interested to read your reply Ells re. aspirin, I think I will go and get some of the coated ones as I had previously got the dispersible.  Still so much to learn  

AFM, I have my drugs apt. tomorrow afternoon with my clinic ready to start DR on Monday 6th.  I feel a bit apprehensive though with being on ABs for hidden C as my DH said I have to tell them in case they want to delay the cycle because of it  . 

On top of these ABs though I have to take metronizadole for bacterial vaginosis.  500mgx4 as a single dose.  My GP said as far as she was aware the ABs would not affect anything and I know from reading the hidden C thread that other ladies have taken ABs whilst down regging and everything was fine so I really don't want to have to say anything.  Not sure that they would even have heard about the Greek Chlamydia test.  

DH also wants me to tell them that I will be supporting this cycle with immunes but from the response I read everyone else gets I really don't want too.

I worry though that if something went wrong and the clinic were not already aware that I was taking clex and preds. that they (and possibly DH as he is very sceptical) would blame the immunes drugs and the worry of it all is getting to me because I don't know what to do for the best   

h2h xx


----------



## DND

Bunagirl congratulations, so wonderful.    Think on Ells mantra now! YOU'RE PREGNANT! 

H2H thanks so much for your thoughts. Hope you feel good. Hugs  

I have just had EC and got 10 eggs. I have responded very well to stimulation this time and wonder if it is due to the immunological treatment. Now, I just hope it will be good fertilization grad also.    
*I have an urgent question again. My clinic does not want me to take progesterone before Friday, but Dr. G said to start with progesteron pessaries in the evening today (the day of EC) and gestone tomorrow. How did you do? And aspirin also should I take it from tonight? It is confusing that they get different instructions but we have decided to follow Dr G. I just want to check with you so that I have not misunderstood him.

Grateful if someone can answer.*


----------



## Mousky

Morning girls,

I'm afraid it's bad news for us.
Our        didn't make it.
I was trying to be positive and hopeful but I couldn't not think of what Dr Sher had told us back in July. He was sure this wasn't going to work but I thought I'd still get to ET. Obviously, it's "better" that it happened now. Going through 2ww (with bad quality embryo(s)) would have been even worse  
I think I'm OK (better than DH) but, of course, I'm sad about our 3 musketeers.
We've already have an appt with cons next Wed to discuss a fresh cycle, so we'll see how it goes.



Bunagirl - fantastic news!   


DND - thinking of you     just saw your post, great news!   


H2H - I haven't told my cons anything about immune tx. Dr G even asked me about it but I had no guts coz he (my cons)  had already dismissed further tests. I'm now debating if for the fresh cycle I should tell him. I think I won't   


Ladies, my doc wants me to continue progynova/utrogestan until he sees me next week. I'm not taking Clexane today or ABs but I'm wondering about the Pred? I've been on it for over 3 weeks so I can't just stop it and also I'm MIGHT be starting a SP soon. Should I, at least, lower my dose? Opinions appreciated   


    to all.


----------



## hart2hart

Great news DND, the perfect 10.

Didn't want to read and run, but I can't answer your question re. pessaries as I am not yet that far advanced with my tx.  My previous cycle was not with immunes.  I hope that someone will come on and answer to reassure you soon.

   For a good fertilisation rate.

Mousky, so sorry to read your news  .  Again, never having taken pred. I am sorry I cannot answer your query either.

Everyone is so helpful to me I wish that I could be of more help to you all.

h2h xx


----------



## DND

Oh Musky I am so sad for your eskimos.   This is such a tough process that sometimes I wonder if I can handle more. it's very good that you have a plan. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!   But why did Dr. Sher think that it would not work? Was it the two-day embryos? Hugs.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mousky -    so sorry your frosties didn't make it hun. re pred, when I have been on it in the past for 3-4 weeks I've just stopped without tapering. Did get a mild headache for a few days but otherwise nothing serious...but then again if you are going to cycle again almost immediately, maybe best to stay on it? 

DND - fab collection of eggs hun, all the very best for the next steps     It's a while since I've done OE IVF, but I'm sure I took progesterone right from EC onwards, so that's what I'd do (think you have to use the 'back door' for the pessaries until after ET though). Same with aspirin - that you can take throughout (incidentally I've always used the coated ones but not because I knew they were better/safer, I just can't stand the taste of the soluble ones!)

bunagirl - hurrah     hope that faint positive goes from strength to strength    

petal - I think if you cycle with Lister you could still do immunes via Dr G. However ARGC have their own (pretty strict from what I understand) protocol so if you chose them, you would be going with whatever they recommend. They do seem to have good success rates, but so (based on FF at least!) does Dr G. Always a difficult choice, think you have to go with what you feel comfortable with. Good luck   

Suitcase
x


----------



## Bling1975

Bunagirl - wonderful news. I am so happy for you and I hope I get the same happy result tomorrow.   

DND - The magic number, great news. I hope you get some beautiful embies lovely!     My clinic wanted me to do the pessaries (crinone) in the morning as the absorption is better when you move around. But they wanted me to take it after the transfer on the day of ET, I assume so they don't have to clean it away for the transfer.

Mousky - I am so sorry about your little ones. I hope you have a good fresh cycle now.


----------



## hart2hart

For those of you who are taking clexane, can I ask how much it is that you pay?

My local chemist has quoted £18.18 for 4x20mg and £24.21 for 4x40mg.  I am just wondering if this is reasonable. From memory I recall previous posts mentioning that Alis pharmacy is very reasonable with meds and will post out, but I may be wrong   with that last bit.  Have read so much, hard to remember it all!

h2h xx


----------



## bunagirl

Hi ladies, another post from my phone I'm imafraid. 
Mousky so, so sorry my love.

DND Well done on your eggs. Keeping everything crossed for you. 

Ells thanks!  Big hugs to you and your Dh.

Well i managed to get my bloods done @ EPU and they only came back at 60. I am now 9 days past a 5 day transfer  The doc suggested it was a failing pregnancy or ectopic.  The numbers do seem low. Will go back for BT on Fri. Am just about to call Dr G see what hw says.  Really don't know what to think could this pregnancy succeed?
Bunagirl. XXX


----------



## Bling1975

H2H, have you checked with superdrug? They were much cheaper on gestone than the others we checked with.


----------



## ells

Mousky    so sorry that your musketeers didnt make it. It is very sad isnt it. On the pred, you should be okay to just stop but like Suitcase said it may be better to keep on them at lower dose if you are doing a fresh cycle soon. 

DND, prog support is normally done from EC. The aspirin you shoudl be taking it everyday from now too.  .

Bunagirl, how can that doctor say that, its sounds like a strong number to me for day 9 past ET. Have you looked at the HCG thread to see where you sit on the numbers? http://www.betabase.info/ http://boards.babyzone.com/typical-hcg-levels-in-pregnancy-t10565891.html http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm  I am sure it will be fine sweetie it looks to me as its right where it should be - take a look at the advanced fert, website. As long as they are doubling, which they will be because THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT.

H2H on telling your clinic it depends how open they are to immune tx, mine already do some basic immune tx - pred, clex and gestone but havent gone much further into it. I know there are a lot of clinics that dont believe in it. My view would be to go with what give you the least amount of stress, maybe sound them out on immune tx and see what their view is. If its positive then tell them if they are anti or negative dont tell them  .

Hope everyone else is okay 

Ells

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## suitcase of dreams

bunagirl - your levels look OK to me for 9 days past transfer, not super high that's true, but definitely pregnant (anything over 50 is def preg).....most important thing is that they rise/double over the next 36/72 hours so hang in there and get a re-test done before you start to worry     

Suitcase
x


----------



## Louiseb26

Mousky I'm so sorry to hear your little ones never made it Hun.Sending loads of   to you.

DND Well done on your lovely eggies...thats brilliant news   

Bunagirl Big congrates lovely.Your numbers look really good for being day 9.Hold on in there.   

Chicky Licky I haven't eaten any chocolate because of the saturated fat.And its not good for the TNFa.I could have a few squares...but whats the point in that   You sure are right about you wont be far behind me Hun.This is going to be your time     Stay strong my lovely   

Lou xx


----------



## SaffronXXX

Warm welcome to you Helen (petalh)   

bunagirl  -     yay! 60 sounds good for 9dp5dt! Not sure why the Dr said  what he said? Can you get a repeat hcg so that you can rest your mind? Congratulations sweetie  

mousky - so sorry to hear your 3 musketeers didn't make it. DH and I went through a similar experience back in March when all 4 top grade embies failed to survive the thaw so I am really feeling for what you must be going through right now. Big hugs to you hunni    

DND - Well done for 10 eggs! I had 10 for this cycle so I really do think it's a good omen     for great fertilisation rate tomorrow    Sorry I  can't answer your question re pessaries. I only used gestone and I started it after EC. I would *think* there  must be a reason why Dr G wants you to start pessaries today? Hope someone can answer your question. I started on aspirin at the start of my stim. I got quotes frrom 3 chemists but ASDA was the cheapest for gestone, clexane and predinisolone. Just remember to mention the meds are part of the fertility tx.

Bling -   for tomorrow. Everything crossed for you XXX 

hi to ells, suitcase, h2h, ratsy, Lou, sal2, chicky licky (love the new name!), CSL, Sarah and everyone else I might have missed.  XXX


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

Bunagirl - Congratulations missy i was told anything over 50 is a pregnancy epu talking rubbish and not being funny had no right to upset you and make you fret until they can say your levels not doubling      your pregnant lovely you just keep positive   

Mousky -      Im so sorry lovely i know just how your feeling to have a cancelled cycle     and im so sorry about your frosties hun ,If you do decide to cut down on the steroids i dropped to 15 for 3 days then 10 for 3 days then 5 for 3 days just to be safe, I personally would come off them and then start again fresh give yourself a lil break from them but thats me and only you can decide   

Bling -      you get that bfp tommorow goodluck lovely 

DND- Congrats lovely 10 eggs     

Hope al you ladies are well   

R    xxx


----------



## bunagirl

Hi ladies.  Thank you all so much for your positivity and helpful advice, I'm not worrying too much about my BT result, will only start to fret if the numbers don't increase as they should 

Off to see Dr G tomorrow 9.30am. Anyone around?  Will have my drip and a million and one questions to ask him.  

Bling1975, thinking of you my dear pray you get that BFP tomorrow. 

Much love to you all. XXX


----------



## Bling1975

Very upset, it was a   today.     

We had so high hopes and as we had to wait over summer I fear that we have to start over with Humira and LIT, we will retest LAD and TH1:TH2. And then it is more Ivig and and everything else. It is so hard to cope with all this sometimes. Both emotionally and financially.

 to everyone


----------



## bunagirl

Oh Bling1975!  I'm sorry!  Isn't it still a little early?  Are you going to get bloods done?
Bunagirl. X


----------



## hart2hart

Bling so sorry to read your post. 

Bunagirl, hope Dr G answered the million questions you had prepared for him today.  When will you next get BT done?     that your numbers have increased.

AFM; off to clinic this afternoon for drug apt.  I never see a consultant though, only one of the nurses, but I will mention the immune tx.  The nurse probably won't know what I am talking about and perhaps not comment but then at least I can say I have advised them   .

DND    that you have a good fertilisation rate.

Hope everyone is ok  

h2h xx


----------



## Bling1975

Bunagirl, it is two days early but I have always had a positive at time before and I had some red/brown blood today. But I will test again on Saturday to make sure.


----------



## poppins

Hi I'm new to Dr Gorgy can I join you!

I'm not new to ff or ivf though! We'll be starting icsi in oct it will be our 9th fresh cycle and my 12th 2ww! I've been with Chelsfield where i had no luck, then the ARGC for the last 5/6 years, they are great and Mr T was fantastic at getting me pregnant....not personally!!!   sadly they've all ended in miscarriage, (4 Total)   I now feel a change is needed, I have Immune probs so thought Dr Gorgy would be our next choice. 
I was wondering if any of you helpful girlie's from the ARGC could advice me on how he does he's cycles,because at the ARGC I was in every day for stimms is it the same with Dr Gorgy? Does he use similar ways to Mr T, I know he was a big part of the ARGC which gives me faith?
Sending hugs to Bling.  
Thank you. 
Poppins


----------



## ells

Bling     this is such a hard journey. I really hope things change for you on saturday but if they dont we are all here for you when you are ready   .

Bunagirl, what did Dr G say?

Poppins I am sorry I cant answer your questions as I never cycled with dr g but used him for immune tx.  i am sure someone will be along soon.

Hope everyone else is well. 

Well we had an eventful night   .  Last night before bed I went to the loo and fresh red blood when I wiped   .  Dont know where it was coming from as i have got a few hemaroids    but it seemed to be coming from the front, as I am blocked up I know it wasnt bowel related.  There wasnt loads but enought to blot the tissue.  So we tried not to panic but i couldnt stop shaking so phoned the labour ward and they told me to come in to get checked over.  The babies meanwhile hadnt moved.  So we got there about 11.15pm and they did my BP which was 150/87 so pretty high but not tooooooo bad.  Then they put the monitors on the babies and the little buggers started moving and trying to kick the sensors off   .  They got really active.  They were happy with the traces and said the doctor would need to see me but would probably send me home.  We were expecting to go at 1am but nope, doctor came round and said that because of our history and my crohns it was safer to keep me in overnight for obs and also do a repeat trace on the babies in the morning.  Then he came back and said that i would need to have speculem to check my cervix.  Well he tried 3 times but couldnt see my cervix and it really hurt me, i think its because my bowel is a little full (sorry tmi).  He gave up but said he couldnt see any more blood which was good but also the MW said that because he couldnt see my cervix that was also good as it meant it was high up and not low down so all okay for the babies.  They were happy with the babies and said they were very happy in there and were very active but I couldnt feel all the activity, the MW seemed to feel them more then I did   .  So my dh went  home at about 2am and I didnt get discharged until 10am but thankfully all was fine and I have been resting since.  I havent had any more bleeding and the babies have been happily moving and kicking about.  My poor DH went to work and is totally shattered and I have been at my mum and dad's, so they can keep an eye on me   .
I feel quite washed out but relieved that all is okay.  going to jump in the shower in a mo as I feel all yucky and hope it makes me feel better.  I have had a good sleep but didnt want to sleep any longer as i wouldnt sleep to night.  These 2 certainly keep me on my toes!!!!

Ells


----------



## Newday

ells I am so sorry wouldn't have PM'd you if i had read this
dawn


----------



## DND

Bling, I really hope that it will change to a pluss on Saturday.   It is hard to believe in miracles when you're in the situation we are in, but there is actually a reason that the clinics give us an OTD. I   for you.    
Ells, such a nightmare. I'm so glad that both your babies are doing well.   A friend of mine actually bled throughout her full pregnancy. Doctors were afraid that she would become anemic, but they found scarcely any reason for her bleeding. One theory was that it was hormonal. In any case, she never got m/c either then, before or later and delivered a little girl for exactly 3 years ago. We who have had m/c associate the bleeding directly to m/c but there are certainly many cases where the bleeding has nothing to do with m/c. Good luck and hope you can sleep better tonight. Hugs.    

Musky, so sad that frostis did not survive.  Where them the two-days? I hope it will be better in your next round.  

I Bunagir l  for you

Suitcase, H2H, Ells, Agate, Bling, Musky, Lou, Saffron, Ratsy, thanks so much for your replies and encouragement. Doktor G was wonderful also and answered my question by e-mail yesterday. So today my DH gave me the first Gestone and it worked well! Bling thank you one more time for help with Gestone.     You  really did me a huge favour.

Here, it has been 6 embryos, and they will continue growing until Monday. Nervous, what if they do not do! We actually go to a wedding here in between and I am traying to relax and do not think too much if traveling can worsen the implantation. The embys are in safe custody now.       The MW at the clinic actually encouraged us to let go now and enjoy the wedding. Many people around here have cought a cold and that makes me a little nervous because we are taking the train forth and back. However I have always been healthy during my pregnancys and IVFs and that has not really helped. It might just bee good that the my immunity is occupied by other thing than our blasto - hope and pray that there will be some.       Keeps fingers crossed my friends


----------



## ells

Dawn hun    keep pm'ing me its fine hun, glad I can help in someway.  


DND sounds like your embies are going strong, good luck for Monday!

Ells


----------



## Mousky

Bling - couldn't it be too early?    I'm SO sorry to read your news! I hope it changes      


Ells - my goodness! how terrible! how are you now?     


DND - well done on your embies      for a happy transfer next Monday   


Bunagirl - why were you told this wasn't OK? I tend to agree with the other girls, your HCG levels sound good       


Poppins -    there.


H2H - I asked my endo today about steroids (nothing else) and she completely dismissed!    I'll carry on with my immune tx with Dr G and won't tell my docs here anything   



Well, ladies, many thanks for the     It really means a lot to me    
Of course, we were quite upset but we're calmer now and we know that sometimes this just happens for no specific reason   
We're trying to look ahead, we have a few questions for cons and we're curious to find out if he'll repeat the same protocol or will try something different. I'm not sure there's that much more to try. I've done 3 different protocols already   


We did go out last night, I dressed up a bit and ate all sort of things I'm not supposed to have! Gluten, dairy, eggs, sugar... I even had wine and a capuccino      Surprisingly, I haven't felt sick today   


  to all of you!


----------



## bunagirl

Hello ladies!  Still have a dead laptop so am posting from my phone.

H2H -  hope your appt went well today.

Bling1975 - Keepingeverything crossed for you, it ain't over yet. 

Poppins - Welcome! 

Ells - My word you'been through it recently.  So glad everything. seems to be ok now. Hope you're resting up.

DND - pray that your embryos are growing nice.

Mousky - Big hugs to you and your DH.

AFM - Well Dr G was happy with my bhcg. Phew.  He said tomorrows retest should rise at least by 60%.  Unfortunately.my Progesterone levels were low at 29.5 so am now using the lovely Gestone in me butt!  along with pessaries.  He did reassure me that ladies do have successful pregnancies with this level but wanted to get it closer to 100.  Managed to do my first Gestone all by myself tonight felt so proud!  Dr G was so lovely and reassuring today wanted to hug him.  Go away this weekend for our anniversary (6 years!) But will post my results before we go away, just pray they are rising!  No symptoms whatsoever.
Sleep tight ladies!
Love to you all. XXX


----------



## Pigloo

Ells - what an ordeal for you, glad to hear you and babies are ok now.

P x


----------



## Bling1975

DND - have a lovely weekend and I will keep my fingers crossed for loads of lovely blasts on monday!   

Ells - what a scare, I am so happy that your little ones where ok and moving around.    

Bunagirl - sounds great with Dr G, and well done with the injection! I hope you get a good number on your next hcg   

Poppins - Hi   

I hope everyone else is doing ok! It has been a bit quieter here the last couple of days.

I am going to test again tomorrow and on Saturday even if I think it is very unlikely to change. 

If not we have to form a plan for the future. As we had to postpone the treatment over the summer it will be over 6 months since my Humira injections and 3 months since my last LIT. I had one Ivig before the transfer and is now on prednisolone. Do you think I should retest LAD and my TNF-a? I am thinking to at least retest the TNF-a, but do you think Dr G will prescribe more Humira if it is a bit high again or do you just trust the Ivig and prednisolon to do the job?

We have 2 frosties and I pray we can get another transfer out of them as it is my husbands last. After that it is donor sperm for us and I am possibly looking at clinics in the UK but I will buy the sperm from the US. In Sweden you can't get donor sperm privately and I don't want to wait for a year or more. Denmark would be convenient but they do not offer open donors with IVF only with IUI. Any other options for open donor, the UK is quite expensive but Lister looks good on paper.


----------



## mag108

ells   what a night!


Bling: Really hope the news changes   . Thinking of you. (I had all of my 3 LITS in first three months of this yr and tested last month, it was 93. So It does last)


xxx to everyone, been to a clothes swap tonight with lots of girls! very good fun x


----------



## hart2hart

Good morning girls

Just popping on before I start this mountain of paperwork on my desk.  

Bling -   just wanted to say thinking of you as you retest.  Keeping everything crossed for you.

DND - enjoy the wedding.     for good blasts on Monday.

Ells - glad everything seems to be OK for you after your scare.  Hope you are getting lost of rest and taking good care of yourself  

Pigloo - thinking of you going for your scan today.  

Bunagirl - look forward to reading your post later     and hope you get a good number on your test today.  Enjoy your anniversary.  My wedding anniversary is next month.  We had planned a short break but it will now fall around EC / ET so have had to delay.  All for a good reason though so I don't mind.

Poppins - I am sorry I cannot answer your question as I have not had a cyle with Dr G. 

Mousky - glad that you are feeling a little better in yourself and that you managed to enjoy an evening out.

AFM; had my drugs apt. yesterday.  As expected only saw a nurse and not a Consultant or Dr.  It was basically to run through how to inject etc, but I knew all this already.  Whilst chatting I felt brave enough to mention the tests that I had done with Dr G and explained the reason why I had consulted with another clinic.  To cut a long story short, I mentioned to her his recommendation of clexane and preds during stimms for elevated NK cells.  Totally unaware of what I was talking about, she went to see one of the Drs to ask his opinion, he was happy for me to do this and even said that the clinic will prescribe them for me.  What a result!! 

 Hi to everyone.

h2h xx


----------



## bunagirl

Hi ladies!  Have just spoken to the EPU, still shaking!  My bt has more than doubled, it is now 167!  Still very cautious and can't quite believe it.  They have booked me in for a scan next Friday, I know that's early but because of my previous ectopic they are just being extra cautious, which I don't mind at all.  
Right, BREATH!!!   

Sorry for no personals but we are off to sunny Wales for our anniversary in about 15 mins, so will catch up with you all after we get back on Monday.

Have a great weekend everyone. 
Bling1975 - will be thinking of you my lovely. 

Love to you all. X X X


----------



## hart2hart

Bunagirl -    What fantastic news and such a nice way to be celebrating your anniversay.

Hope you and your DH have a lovely relaxing time.


h2h xx


----------



## Bling1975

Bunagirl - that makes for a wonderful anniversary - have a great time! You are pregnant!!! Hurray


----------



## Pigloo

Bunagirl - Congratulations honey!

AFM - Well scan today showed one flashing heartbeat, DP and I over the moon

P xx


----------



## ells

Bunagirl I am sat here    happy tears for you though huni I am sooooooosoooooooo sooooooooooo happy for you and your DH.  Enjoy your extra special aniversary.  I hope that Doctor got a poke from you for givign you poor info the otherday   .

Hi to everyone else   .

Ells


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies   

Ells my lovely poor you bet it frightened you bless ,But all good in end thank god    

Bunagirl -Whoo Hoo congrats lovely see epu talking rubbish YOUR PREGNANT    

Pigloo- Congratulations lovely    enjoy the next 8mths 

Mousky - Hope your ok if you need to chat pm me anytime 

Lou- Yello my dear friend hope your well and enjoying your pg   

DND- Bring on the blasts   

Bling -Thinking of you 

Hope all you girls well and enjoy the weekend 

R    xxx


----------



## Louiseb26

Hiya Ladies

Ratsy   I'm good thanks. How it all going? Hope you have a lovely weekend   

Ells You must of been so scared.I'm really glad you and the babies are ok.Take it easy lovely...I'm sure no one will let you do anything now.   

Bunagirl Thats brilliant news Hun...you can now breath.I would like to give that Dr a peace of my mind   Enjoy your weekend...I'm sure you will   

Bling I'm sorry to read your news Hun. Take some time for you and DH.Stay strong lovely   

Pigloo Big congrates lovely.Hope your face isn't hurting to much   

DND Wishing you all the best for Monday Hun.Enjoy the wedding    

Mousky Hope your doing ok Hun? Stay strong lovely   

Big hello to everyone.Hope you all have a lovely weekend   

Lou xx


----------



## DND

Bunagirl, Pigloo, congratulations, so wonderful news!    

Ladies, thanks you for your support. This morning I woke up with a lot of pain in the abdomen-back. I'm bloated, feel pressure in the abdomen when I take deep breaths.  *Are there side effects of OHSS or Gestone or Clarithro?* I thought that I have skipped OHSS because it was about 12- 15 oocytes and E2 was not more than 2000 pg/mL, when I took the triger syringe. I also noticed some sticky yellowish vaginal discharge during the last two days (they subside now). *Could it be the side effect of Gestone or residue of EC? *I worry because we are far away from our clinic and I do not know what is happening to my body. ET is first on Monday. I thought that OHSS apperaas first after ET. I started drinking plenty this morning and have no problem to pee, but I am still swollen in the stomach. *Do you have any advice? *I have no strength to seek emergency care in this city that I barely know.  In addition, the wedding starts in just six hours. Hugs.


----------



## ratsy

DND

Aww bless get your DH to get you some protein shakes if you all ready take 1 a day take 2 instead and drink plenty of water other than that dont know what to sugggest have you tried ringing clinic ,If you get protein shakes get the whey ones you can get them from the health shop agate told me to get whey shakes 

Hope this helps you lovely hope it eases in time for wedding and you have a lovely time   

R    xxx


----------



## Galadriel

Hi ladies,
I have just been told I need ICSI due to endo and borderline SA.  I want to have my free NHS go (leeds) but feel strongly that I want to have my immunes tested and treatment if required as I have read that there is a strong link between endo and NKC's etc.  I have heard that Dr G will see patients for this testing and treat as needed while having their cycle elsewhere.
Anyone else in this position?
Thanks A xx


----------



## agate

ayla: a lot of us have done that.  if you go to the investigations and immunology section there is a post called immune faq that will tell you a lot of what you might want to know.

dnd: shouldn't be a side effect of clex or antiBs... gestone does increase bloating and so does OHSS.  Some level of discomfort and bloating is 'normal' during stimms/2ww due to the size of the ovaries and the bloating from progesterone - obviously its hard to know whether what you are experiencing is 'normal' or a sign of OHSS - so you should reallly phone your clinic and discuss with them just in case it is ohss.  ohss can kick in before ET sometimes - but like you know you should be getting plenty of fluid and protein in case it is ohss.

can't answer about the discharge, but maybe its something like normal mid cycle CM?  you may have more than usual because of the extra estrogen from stimulating your ovaries to produce eggs


----------



## SaffronXXX

Just popping in quickly. Fab news with Pigloo and bunagirl. Over the moon for both of you   

DND - I had the start of OHSS after EC and before ET with my first cycle. I also had some bloating ater EC this time too. I only had 10 eggs each time but what to look for is NOT how many eggs you got but how many little follicles you had at the time of EC. Too many little follicles can indicate that you are at higher risk of getting OHSS. I had nearly 30 follicles during the first cycle. hcg trigger can trigger the onset of OHSS. It was defo my case. Keep drinking water and avoid intercourse for a good while just in case it is the start of OHSS. Weigh yourself every morning and if you are starting to put on more than 2-3 lb a day then contact your clinic ASAP. Chances are the bloating will come down by the time you have your ET (which was my case this July) but it's certainly something to keep an eye on.

Hi to everyone else. Will catch up with everyone's posts throughly sometime this week. 

Big hugs
XXX


----------



## SaffronXXX

DND - BTW there are two distinct categories of OHSS; early and late onset OHSS. The early OHSS occurs 3-7 days after hcg shot and it is triggerd by hcg, whereas late OHSS can occur 12- 17 day after hcg trigger and may be closely associated with the conception cycles. hcg from the implanting embryos seem to be the cause of late OHSS, hense it's worse in case of multiple pregnancies when hcg levels are higher. Late onset OHSS is more likely to be severe too. 

Hope this helps.  
SX


----------



## hart2hart

Hi ladies

DND - how are you.  Hope the pains that you were feeling have subsided   and that all goes well for transferring your blasts today    .

Bunagirl - hope you and DH had a lovely weekend celebrating your anniversary.

Mousky and Bling; hope you're doing OK   

Ells, Saffron, Louiseb, Ratsy, Pigloo, Mag108 and everyone that i have missed   - thinking of you all.

AFM; I started DR today.  Had been feeling really excited but yesterday   .  I think when it is your first cycle there is an element of naivety.  You do not think it will fail.  Failure just isn't an option.  This time we have lost that innocence.  I will just have to try and stay positive    and remember THIS WILL WORK   .

Have a good day everyone.

h2h xx


----------



## DND

Hi friends, thank you very much for your good advice.  I was feeling very ill on Saturday  . My waist was huge and I had such a sore back. I looked as highly pregnant. In the middle of dinner, I started trembling in my body. It was pretty embarrassing that I went away from the table in the middle of the wedding dinner, but later I managed to stay to the dance anyway  . The bride's mother (she is a nurse) insisted that go to the emergency but I did not want. I think gainomax saved me. It was the only protein rich my DH found. I do not know what it was, maybe my bowel or OHSS or absence of salts and electrolytes due to high fluid intake. I felt better yesterday. I halved Clarithro dose and bought whey shake (thanks for the tip Ratsy  ) so now I continue to drink and recharge with proteins.
By the moment we are sitting in the hotel room, waiting to go to the clinic. Nervous !!!!! Each time the phone rings heart starts beating   . We twisted and turned us in the night and could not sleep so today I have a little headache. Hope it is not cold. On the train yesterday, there was hardly a man who was not coughing or had runny nose,   the same as at the wedding.  I hope that clarithro has some effect on viruses.  
*How the cold affects our chances, do you know? *I assume that it decreasis and it makes my DH really annoyed  because it was he who wanted to take the train. I hope I am wrong.
So dear wonderful friends there are just a few hours left!       

Sorry for no personal message. Big hugs to all of you.


----------



## Bling1975

DND - I will keep my fingers crossed for you today so you get some beautiful blasts and that everything goes well!


----------



## DND

Thank you Bling! How are you today? You are often in my mind my friend.


----------



## Bling1975

I am doing a bit better, had a good cry over the weekend. Now we just have to look forward and plan for our next transfer. I will try to get some blood to Chicago this week for the TNF-a and LAD retests. But it is crazy at work at the moment and it takes most of the day to organise it as I have to drop it of at the airport myself to make sure it gets on the right flight.


----------



## Roz141

Hi, sorry to crash your thread, just wondered if anyone could give me advice on how to contact Dr Gorgy?  I've been trying to ring for over a week now on 020 72241880 and it rings out, no answer, then tries to go to a voicemail but tells you that it's not possible to leave a message, is this the norm or is there another number?  Seems odd for a clinic not to have any admin staff there or an answerphone!  Help please!  Many thanks in advance

Roz x


----------



## DND

Bling, I send many wamt hugs    . You have good embryos and you have been pregnant before. You will succeed!      

I have been PUPO on 2 blastos.    Maybe it will be one more to be frozen but we have to wait until tomorrow. GP was not talkative and I could not hear more about the quality and other details.  
However, I have headache and pain over sinuses and sore throat   . I drink a lot and water and tea and wash my nose with 0,9% saline but concern that it will put a stick in the wheel makes me most ill.   Bugs  away from us!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Roz - just to say you have the right number and when I was there today it was ringing and they were answering it no problems, so hopefully you have got through today....

Hello everyone else and hope all are well, sorry for lack of personals but just back from long/stressful day in London and need to lie down for a bit!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Bling1975

DND - wonderful news on two blasts - I love the PUPO expression, it is so positive!   
Try not to worry about a little cold but stay away from all nasty bugs from now and take good care of yourself, I have a very positive feeling for you - THIS HAS WORKED – YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!!     

Roz - that sounds a bit odd, my husband got through without a problem last week and I got my prescription in the mail today. I hope you get hold of Dr G soon. It can sometimes be a bit crazy in the clinic.

I hope everyone else is well!!!   

I am still looking in to plan B if our next FET fails as well. I want an open donor from a specific american sperm bank that has a few donors that would really suit us. But the UK is really expensive for IVF and I can't buy sperm to a clinic in Sweden so I am looking at other options to compare. Has anyone here been to Cyprus?


----------



## Jilly02

Hi Ladies,


Hope you don't mind me joining you, I am having my immunes treated by Dr G and having FET next week on the 15th.


I was at Dr G's today having my IL ( the phone was constantly ringing and being answered) and will be back on Thurs for my IVIG, which I'm not looking forward to.


Just wondered if anyone else had a headache after IL?


Any advice on what to expect with IVIG?


Jilly


----------



## DND

Jilly I had no headache of IL? Is it not just tension headaches you feel? I've had it several times during the summer but not after IL. Try to relax. I have not received IVIG in my treatment, so unfortunately can not answer your question. Good luck. 

Bling What you are cute.  I like PUPO too. It associates me to popcorn.


----------



## Newday

Can I ask how long are people usually on gestone for?
dawn


----------



## ells

Dawn,  normally you stop gestone after 12 weeks.  I gradually stopped mine - couldnt just stop it   .   

DND congratulations on being PUPO   .  Keep saying the mantra - THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT.

Bling       So sorry huni.

Jilly, I have had both IL's and IVIg and didnt have any probs other then a cold arm when the drip is being done.  ALthough I think I have felt a little headachey by the end of the day with IVIG once but it could just be tiredness etc.  Good luck hun.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well.
AFM all fine here, but am relying more and more on the crutches    but at least I can get about!!!

Hope everyone has a good day.

Ells


----------



## suitcase of dreams

dawn - Dr G told me yesterday he'd normally drop down from 100 gestone to 50 for 3 days after 12 weeks and then stop. In my case he wants me to go to 14 weeks on 100 and then down to 50 for 3 days and stop - because I still have the hematoma (bleeding) and he wants to just be a little extra cautious. Can't say I'm thrilled at 2 more weeks of the nasty injections but of course I'll do what it takes to keep the babies safe and happy in there....

but as long as you have no other complications, you should be able to stop at 12 wks 3 days...

Jilly - no, I had no headaches with IL, nor any side effects/symptoms with IVIG either. Do make sure you have eaten before you have the drip (or during!) and drink lots of water. Ivig will take quite a bit longer than IL so be prepared to be there a couple of hours. Hope it all goes well   

Suitcase
x


----------



## hart2hart

Congratulations on being PUPO   .  Hope that you are feeling better and your sore throat is subsiding.  

Roz - I hope that you managed to get through in the end to Dr Gorgy.  It can be so frustrating  .  

I have a question for those ladies who are on gestone for progesterone support. I am aware this is px if you have elevated CD19+5 levels, however my test result for this was 5.9% (Limit range 5-10) so I mustn't therefore have antiprogesterone antibodies, and Dr G did not say I would need gestone either.

My query is though on my first cycle I did not make it to my OTD before AF spotting arrived on 10days past a 2day tfr.  I am aware from some threads/posts that ladies who do not make it to OTD are sometimes given extra progesterone support but as my lining at EC was 13.2mm, from reading Agate's FAQ which confirms a good lining is 8mm-12mm, it would not appear that I have a lining problem.

Any help or advice would really be appreciated.  

  Hi to everyone.

h2h xx


----------



## hart2hart

Oops - the first personal was intended to DND.  Only day two of DR and I am going crazy  

h2h xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

h2h - it seems that some people absorb gestone better than cyclogest and hence gestone is sometimes prescribed to ladies who have bled early on previous cycles. This seems to be the case for me - my CD19/5 are not partic high, neither do I have lining problems, but I bled 9 days post transfer on my first 2 cycles with cyclogest and have since had gestone every cycle and always got to test day...
another option is to mix and match - I know CRM do this with their patients - gestone (I think usually only 50 rather than 100) every other day, and cyclogest all the way through 

maybe worth a quick chat with Dr G to discuss...
good luck with it all,
Suitcase
x


----------



## hart2hart

Thanks Suitcase.  That really has put my mind at rest, I was concerned if I took extra progesterone support and made my lining too thick, this would also have a negative effect on tx.  

As I have a phone consult with Dr G  in two weeks for tx when starting stimms, I shall discuss it with him then.

Hope things are going well for you and that the sickness is starting to wear off.  Your signature is a real inspiration to us all that dreams really do come true.

h2h xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

h2h - that sounds like a plan   
Sickness is bearable in the mornings but gets much worse as the day goes on...but I know I'm very lucky to have got this far so try to keep reminding myself of that when I'm feeling particularly icky....
I used to look at other people's signatures and wonder why miracles never seemed to happen to me - maybe some people just have to wait a bit longer for their miracle
Hope things all go smoothly for you    
Suitcase
x


----------



## Roz141

Thank everyone for the info on Dr Gorgy, I did manage to pin him down eventually!  Think I was just calling at the wrong times, got a phone consultation booked for later this week,

all the best

Roz x


----------



## bunagirl

Hello ladies! Hope all is well.  Still having to post from my phone as no computer at home. 

DND - Congratulations on being on your blasts!!  Hope sinuses are better and you are resting up.  When will you test?

Bling1975 good to have a plan of attack.  Did you manage to get your bloods sent to Chicago over the weekend?  Stay strong my lovely, this will work out for us all in the end.

Ayla77 - Good luck with Dr G.  DH and I had tx abroad and immunes with Dr G, although a little busy and sometimes disorganized @ times, he has been brilliant and certainly knows his stuff.

Ells - You little softie! Crying at my HCG results!  Well I had my Progesterone and HCG repeated today (after getting on the wrong train this morning!), and my Progesterone is now 351, and my HCG is now 870!  Dr G was very happy with these numbers, which makes me happy too!  
Had a lovely relaxing weekend in Wales which came @ just the right time as DH is now on a flight to Canada for a business meet  he won't be back till Fri morning so is going to miss the scan, which I guess is ok as we're only expecting to see a sack (so nervous about this).  
Thank you all so much for your well wishes,
Saffron, Suitcase, H2H, Ratsy, Louiseb26, so sorry if I have missed anyone.

Much love and babydust to you all.
Bunagirl. XXXX


----------



## rosebud_05_99

Hi quick question,

what is the semen test dr g does is it for clamydia or is it for other infections,

thanks

rosebud


----------



## bunagirl

Sorry! Meant to say congratulations to Pigloo on seeing a heartbeat!  

Love Bunagirl.XXXX


----------



## bunagirl

Sorry! Meant to say congratulations on seeing a heartbeat!
Love Bunagirl.XXX.


----------



## ells

Bunagirl - fab numbers huni!!  yes I am a softie but I was sooooo happy to read your news   .

Sorry Rosebud I cant help answer you question.  have you tried Agates FAQ on immunes?

Hows everyone else?

Ells


----------



## hart2hart

Hi Rosebud

If the semen test is a semen culture and screen test it is for mycoplasma and ureaplasma.  It is not tested for chlamydia.

h2h xx


----------



## rosebud_05_99

HI h2h

thanks for the reply, its just hidden c is the only result i have to get back, and dr gs receptionist rang me 2day to talk with dr g 2morro to discuss my result! to me that sounds like a bad signal, it must be positive. 

i dont know what to think now as both me and my dh met young and havent ever had any other partners. I dont know how this could have happened.   

rosebud


----------



## mag108

Ladies
Apologies for not being on much, just to say I am reading and butting in when I can!
Bunagirl: I am so so pleased for you hun! 


Pigloo : congrats on seeing the heartbeat


xxx
to everyone


----------



## mag108

oh and I started cycling today! Long protocol.
X


----------



## ells

Good luck Mag's        .
Ells


----------



## Bling1975

Bunagirl - thanks! No retesting yet, will try and squeeze it in next week. Congrats on your new blood results. Sounds great!!

Suitcase - I hope you feel better soon. I remember really wanting to feel sick so I would know I was pregnant but when it came it was really horrible.

I have been in contact with Lister today and I must say I feel for you girls doing IVF in the UK. It is so expensive!!! It is double the price compared to Sweden and here you also get one FET included in the price. Or you can buy three fresh attempts as a package deal for the same money. Also we get all meds for free on the nhs even if we go to a private clinic. I understand why so many of you go abroad as flights from the UK normally is quite cheap. But I can't find any other country that lets me buy sperm from a sperm bank of my choosing for IVF other than UK and the US so I guess we just have to start saving.


----------



## DND

Mag good luck! I hope it will be many nice eggs. 

Bling, oh so sadly. I hope that it will not be any need for sperm donors. 

h2h thank you!

Buagirl, congratulation, wonderful number.  So exciting with scan. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.  

I believe that progesterone has gone up in my head or I am really tired or do not know what  but I become so confused when I read the discussion about Gestone. I had to take Gestone injections of 100 mg and now I'm not sure if it is every day I'll take them. I take pessaries in the evenings. Anyone with similar progesteron treatment?

I seem to get along without cold-so long. But today something odd happened. We went home by the car today and I was so pee the whole trip. So this afternoon when I was and peed for xxx time it came a little brown slimy discharge. I wonder what it could be?  Something from yesterday's ET or dare I to hope the nidations bleeding? I do not like this bacause all other times my symptoms subsided when I peed so much.


----------



## ratsy

Hi Ladies 

Bunagirl -Whoo Hoo i knew it i knew youd be ok big fat congratulations to you      ovely results 

Lou - Goodluck for your second scan lovely   

Ells - Hows you and bubs   

Pigloo- good news on scan 

Mag - lovely news on starting tx and LP id never do9 SP again DR G said i shouldnt have done it either   

DND- Hope you can cope with 2ww without driving you   

Bling - how you doing lovely 

Ladies has anyone heard from deegirl i know she is cycling with DR G the last couple of weeks   

Hope al you ladies well   

R    xxx


----------



## bunagirl

DND - I am on the same protocol for Progesterone as you. I take 100mg of Gestone in the morning and 400mg of cyclogest pessaries in the evening.  My Progesterone measured 351 today.  
Regarding the discharge you had, could this be from ET/ EC?  You have been poked and prodded quite a bit recently. 
Take care and try not to read too much into it.  
Bunagirl . XXXX


----------



## hart2hart

Hi Mag108, looks like we are cycle buddies, I started cycling long protocol just a day earlier on 6th Sept.

Sorry no personals, just popping on before going to bed.  Need to catch some z ' s.

 
h2h
xx


----------



## Skybreeze

New home this way ladies >> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=246246.new#new


----------

